# Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL - Race Results



## Wizard Of Iz

I'll start a new thread for Race Results just to make it a little easier to find each week.

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 29th. 

Thank you to all of the Jacksonville drivers and Greg, Danny, and Kyle for making the trip up from Holly Hill. You made it a SCS&H record crowd and one of the largest weekly 1/24 racing programs in the state in a long time!


*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Steve S. – 156
2. Bob L. – 154
3. Mike S. – 153
4. John Parks – 148
5. Jeremy – 144
6. Lee “Pinky” – 141
7. Dave R. – 138
8. Austin – 120
9. Steve H “Hawk” – 120
10. Don – 109


*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Danny Z – 171
2. Buddy H. – 166
3. Chris – 164
4. Greg – 162
5. Kyle – 161
6. Tom M. – 160
7. Doug – 156
8. Ben – 151
9. John B. – 145
10. John “JT” T. – 145


*Amateur GTP (No Breakout)*
1. Danny Z. – 197
2. Buddy H. – 194
3. Doug – 188
4. Kyle – 187
5. John B – 183
6. Greg – 182
7. Chris – 176
8. John Parks – 165
9. Jeremy – 122
10. Don – 118

Next race is Saturday, December 2nd at 7:30pm. Bring the kids … first race of the night is Junior NASCAR!


----------



## coach61

Look at that moves all day and still gets third Go Doug Go!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/2/06*

Here are the race results for Saturday, December 2nd.

Some of us (me and Rick for example) had to make the not-so-tough choice between watching the Gators beat the Hogs or race slots. Great Game!!

*Junior NASCAR 100*
1. Hunter - 100
2. Austin - 97
3. Nathan - 92


*Amateur NASCAR (5.3 Breakout)*
1. John T "JT" - 170
2. Buddy H - 169
3. Chris - 165
4. Tom M "WFT" - 164
5. Jeremy - 160
6. Lee "Pinky" - 150
7. "Fast" Eddie Stilley - 147
8. Bob Lee - 139
9. Rollin - 94 (Go Gators!!)
10. Rick - 89 (Go Gators!!)


*Amateur GTP (No Breakout)*
1. John T "JT" - 195
2. Jeremy - 191
3. Chris - 189
4. John Parks - 169
5. "Fast" Eddie Stilley - 168


All in all another great night of slot racing combined with a great night for Gators Football.  :hat:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/6/06*

Here are the results from Wednesday, December 6th at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies.

Thank you to everyone who came out to race.


*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 152
2. Lee "Pinky" - 149
3. James - 144
4. Steve "Hawk" - 139
5. Dave - 139
6. Austin - 135
7. Don - 127
8. Helen - 115

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Tom M. "WFT" - 171
2. John T. "JT" - 170
3. Chris - 169
4. Bob Lee - 162
5. Rollin - 161
6. Mike Short - 159
7. Eddie Stilley - 154
8. Steve Short - 151

*Amateur GTP(No Breakout)*
1. John T. "JT" - 191
2. Eddie Stilley - 182
3. Chris - 178
4. John Parks - 163
5. Buddy Vitt - 160
6. Austin - 145
7. Don - 137
8. Rollin - 36

Next race is Saturday, December 9th at 7:30pm. Bring the kids ... first race will be Junior NASCAR!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I thought the "A" Main was supposed to have a lower breakout than the "B" Main? If not, then did that catch some of the top 3 guys and possibly affect the results, where they might have been different had someone not "broke out"?


----------



## cwizzle

Can we start a hobby planet/slotcar speedway thread? It's getting kinda crowded in here. lol j/k . 

Anyways I just wanted to say that I had one of the best gtp races ever. It was really entertaining and I hope that all the races are that fun. 

I hope to see everyone on saturday. Also anyone with mobility problems, we will get you in to race. just call ahead and let us know you are coming. 

DF#3, 
C'Wizzle


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's the finger*



Wingless Wonder said:


> I thought the "A" Main was supposed to have a lower breakout than the "B" Main? If not, then did that catch some of the top 3 guys and possibly affect the results, where they might have been different had someone not "broke out"?



I think Buddy decided to keep the breakout at 5.3 this week based on who was in the building to race.

Tom M. might have had the only breakout other than my six or seven. I don't remember JT or Chris breaking out .... but I get confused easily.

I swear there were some laps that I blipped twice and still broke out.  It was much more a function of a freshly cleaned track than anything else


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Track was cleaned Monday and it was not run very much on Tues so the track was still sticky and the times were not very low in practice but after the first race put 1,100 laps on the track it came around to just about perfect. 
We had 16 racers so I decided to run two seperate races. I broke it up how I thought it should be. I've only lowered the Break Out once, and that was because more than 1/2 of the cars could break out with little effort. This week there were only a couple cars so I did not. Rollin prob had at least 6 break outs, I think 4 on one lane. I think Chirs had 1 and Tom had 1. So Rollin was affected the most by it. My goal is to have 2 classes of NASCARS one will not have a Break Out and you will be able to work on the motors if you want to. The other will have sealed motors and keep the Break Out. 

I hope to see everyone Saturday.

I have Gift Certificates Now!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*The motors are just plain better!*



SCSHobbies said:


> "..... it came around to just about perfect...."


The track conditions were *perfect!* 





SCSHobbies said:


> ".... So Rollin was affected the most by it...."


But it was certainly my own fault for running as hard as i did. I underestimated how much the car would pick-up with a fresh track. But it also proves that an absolutely stock motor (no spring or brush tweaks or changes at all) can run real strong. 






SCSHobbies said:


> My goal is to have 2 classes of NASCARS one will not have a Break Out and you will be able to work on the motors if you want to. The other will have sealed motors and keep the Break Out.


Look at the best times from Wednesday night, the races were split perfectly speed-wise. Just about everyone in the "A" ran a quick lap in the 5.3's and everyone in the "B" was 5.5's and higher. The easy answer is to do what you did last week .... 5.3 in the B and 5.2 (or even 5.1) in the A to allow for the faster ProSlot 16D motors. Remember .... the 5.3 breakout was established back when everyone was running a Parma Deathstar 16D. 


Rollin


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/9/06*

Race Results for Saturday, December 9th at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies in Jacksonville. 

Buddy had everything in great shape and we had a couple of long-lost racers make a return to the track ... Wesley Dean and his son Wes, Jr. (who we used to call Lil' Wes ... but he's grown into a High School Football player) 

A few of you old timers might remember Wesley Dean from the old Florida USRA Series that ran at J&G Speedway in Jacksonville, at Gordy's Sunshine Hobbies in Tampa, and a bunch of other tracks that aren't around anymore. In fact, the only track (that I know of) that's still around from the early '90's is Greg Walker's The Race Place. 

We were short on Juniors tonight so Nathan ran in the B Main and held up pretty well. 

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)* 
1. John Parks - 150 / 16 
2. Lee "Pinky" - 150 / 2 
3. Buddy Vitt - 148 
4. Rick - 146 
5. Lil' Wes - 141 
6. Don - 118 
7. Nathan - 116 

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)* 
1. Buddy Houser - 173 
2. Rollin - 170 
3. Tom - 169 
4. Eddie Stilley - 163 
5. Chris - 161 
6. Doug - 159 
7. Jeremy - 158 
8. Bob Lee - 157 
9. Wes - 145 


*Amateur GTP* 
I had to leave before the race started. I'll post the results when I get them. 


Next Race ... Wednesday, December 13th.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for updating Rollin.

Saturday 12/09/06
GTP

1. Doug 190
2. Eddie 187
3. Wes 181
4. Jeremy 180
5. Pinky 168
6. Buddy V 161
7. L Wes 152
8. Don 136
9. John P 111

See yall Wednesday


----------



## coach61

SCSHobbies said:


> Thanks for updating Rollin.
> 
> Saturday 12/09/06
> GTP
> 
> 1. Doug 190
> 2. Eddie 187
> 3. Wes 181
> 4. Jeremy 180
> 5. Pinky 168
> 6. Buddy V 161
> 7. L Wes 152
> 8. Don 136
> 9. John P 111
> 
> See yall Wednesday



Check out the Doug!!! :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/13/06*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, December 13th.

Another fun night of racing. If you're in Jacksonville .... come out and join us!

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Vitt - 153
2. Lil' Wes - 151
3. James - 146
4. John Parks - 144
5. Lee "Pinky" - 140
6. Rick - 139 (and he let all of the smoke out of his motor)
7. Austin - 134
8. Josh - 131 (first-time racer)
9. Don - 128
10. Hunter - 39

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Tom - 176
2. Buddy Houser - 173 / 18
3. Rollin Isbell - 173 / 7
4. John T "JT" - 167
5. Jeremy - 165
6. Doug - 163 / 18
7. Chris - 163 / 10
8. Bob Lee - 161
9. Steve S. - 160 / 4
10. Mike S. - 160 / 1
11. Wes - 149 (and it just plain quit running ... no smoke ... nothing.)

GTP was just getting started when I left.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 12/13/06

GTP

1. Jeremy 189
2. Doug 187
3. Chris 183
4. L Wes 162
5. John P 158
6. Tom 149
7. Austin 146
8. Don 125
9. Buddy V 117

This one was actually closer than it looks. Jeremy had a bad red lane but came from behind for the win. Tom WFT was at or near the front when a rider to the wall killed the car and broke the rear axle.

I hope to see everyone Saturday.

Remember if you want some thing good for Christmas send your wife, girlfriend or parents into the shop. Or you can get the regular old shirts and shocks like last year.

Buddy H


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Shirts and shocks? Sounds like an interesting combo.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*What???*



Wingless Wonder said:


> Shirts and shocks? Sounds like an interesting combo.



You don't wear shocks with your shoes? :freak: 

You should try them .... they smooth out the bumps in the sidewalk. And they help you run faster, corner better, and promote even tread wear on your shoes. :tongue: 

Rollin


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/18/06*

Race Results for Saturday, December 16th.

Great to see Darin back at the track again .... and he picked up just about where he left off.

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Darin - 143 / 18 - first time back to the track
2. Rick - 143 / 2
3. Dave - 139
4. Henry - 138
5. JP - 137
6. Don - 131
7. Nathan - 127
8. Helen - 122


*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Buddy H. - 174
2. John T. "JT" - 170
3. Eddie - 166
4. Doug - 165
5. Jeremy - 163
6. Bob Lee - 159
7. John P. - 151
8. Rollin - 87


*GTP*
1. John T. "JT" - 186
2. Jeremy - 184
3. Doug - 180
4. Eddie - 175
5. John P. - 159
6. Austin - 139
7. Don - 129


Thanks for making it another fun night at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies.

Next Race, Wednesday, December 20th at 7:30pm


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for updating the results Rollin.

Shop Hours:
We will have our normal race on Saturday 12/23 and a small Christmas party, we will have snacks out and Pizza (around 6:30ish). 
We will be closed on 12/24 and of course 12/25.
We will return to normal hours on Tues 12/26.

Merry Christmas too all.
Buddy H


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/20/06*

Another BIG night of racing at Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies. When you get the best racers in Jacksonville together with the best racers from Daytona/Holly Hill .... it's bound to produce an EXTRAVAGANZA of racing!

Thanks to Greg Walker from The Race Place for bringing five racers with him.

Greg and Buddy also took time out to announce the beginning of My Series Slot Car Racing - 2007. Details to come soon .... first race is Saturday, January 6th at The Race Place in Holly Hill and will visit five 1/24th scale tracks in Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. Darin - 155
2. Bob Lee - 153 / 18
3. Lil' Wes - 153 / 10
4. Buddy Vitt - 150
5. John Parks - 149
6. Lee "Pinky" - 148
7. Rick - 145 / 11
8. James T. - 145 / 9
9. Richard "Grandpa" - 136
10. Dave - 131
11. Dave Robinson - 130
12. Nathan - 122

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Danny Zona - 176 / 18
2. Tom "World's Fastest Tom" - 176 / 7
3. John T. "JT" - 173
4. Buddy Houser - 170 / 13 (that's sections ... not breakouts  )
5. Kyle JAR - 170 / 6
6. Jeremy - 168 / 7
7. Doug - 168 / 2
8. Chris - 164
9. Mr. Bill - 162 / 10
10. Greg - 162 / 8
11. Steve Short - 160

*GTP Sixteen Man Over-The-Top- Rope Extravaganza*
1. Danny Zona - 194
2. Kyle - 190
3. Doug - 189
4. Tom "WFT" - 183
5. Greg - 179 / 18
6. Buddy Houser - 179 / 16
7. Jeremy - 175 / 7
8. Mr. Bill - 175 / 3
9. Chris - 173
10. John Parks - 169
11. Lil' Wes - 164
12. Richard "Grandpa" - 159
13. James T. - 158
14. Nathan - 143
15. Dave - 139
16. Buddy Vitt - 137

Again, thank you for coming out to play with your toy cars. 

Next race is Saturday, December 23rd at 7:30pm. Bring the kids ... first race of the night will be Junior/Novice NASCAR! 

:wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I would never call 1/24 "toy cars". 1/32 maybe, but I've never seen a 1/32 become a deadly flying missile or tear someone's thumbnail off (and I've been hit by more than a few, my own included)! Well, Carrera's 1/24 cars maybe, also, but they're not just a flat chassis, a motor, two axles, two gears, four wheels, and a lexan body (occasionally with an interior inside too). :lol:


----------



## BullFrog

They are all toy cars- 1/24th-1/32th . Incuded in the list is R/C cars- planes and etc. If you can't get behind the wheel and drive it's a toy.Guess what Toys are as expensive as you make them.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Well, when I have plenty of money and can afford to replace cars willy-nilly I'll call them "toys". But since I have no problem with a toy breaking but I do have a problem with these things breaking, that makes them no longer toys in my view. It might still be a "game" and all, but that doesn't make these "toys".


----------



## BullFrog

They call R/C cars costing alot more than these cars toys.So why aren't these toys?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

BullFrog said:


> They call R/C cars costing alot more than these cars toys.So why aren't these toys?


It depends on your POV I suppose, but I don't like to call expensive things toys. Like I said, I'm fine with a toy breaking. When's the last time you saw someone pick up a pretzeled 1/24 scale car and shrug it off?


----------



## Ragnar

At least on the RC aircraft, there is a US federal agency (the FAA) that says they are not toys. The FAA classifies RC model aircraft as remote piloted vehicles and they regulate them. The Aircraft Modelers' Association is the largest organization with membership in the EAA (Experimental Aircraft Association). I also don't consider a Group 7 slot car that can actually kill somebody a toy.

Yes to those who have plenty of money everyting is a toy. I have a friend in N.C. that collects and restores historic race caps, he has ferraris, Maserati,s, Lancias, and several other marks from the 30s-70s. He calls his collrction toys, but then he inherited his wealth. I on the other hand live on my retirement. So it is a matter of POV.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/23/06*

And now .... back to our originally scheduled program .... errr ..... thread

Race Results for Saturday, December 23rd.

Buddy and Susan had a nice spread of munchies for everyone to enjoy during the Christmas Season. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and gets a bunch of new toys to enjoy in the New Year.

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 162
2. Lil Wes - 154
3. Lee "Pinky" - 152
4. Rick - 151
5. Johnny Banks - 129
6. Nathan - 126
7. Buddy Vitt - 108 (mechanical elves)

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 175
2. Tom "WFT" - 174
3. Fast Eddie - 168
4. Jeremy - 164
5. Doug - 146
6. Rollin - 144 

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.


Next race ..... Wednesday, December 27th at 7:30pm

:wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 12/23 continued 
GTP

1. Jeremy 190
2. Eddie 186
3. John P 184
4. Wes 183
5. L Wes 181
6. Nathan 148
7. Buddy V 147 (elves came back)

I hope everyone has a great Christmas.
We will reopen with normal hours Tuesday 12/26

Buddy


----------



## Ragnar

I see the names of a lot of old friends in the results, along with some new comers. Congrats on the sucess of the racing at SCS&H.

MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND A HAPPY AND SUCESSFUL NEW YEAR
Tom and Family


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks Tom.

Merry Christmas to you and all the other racers out there.


----------



## DEI.2

Merry Christmas everyone :roll:


----------



## SCSHobbies

I will update the Wed 12/27 results tonight, I forgot them at the shop.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wed 12-27-06

5.30 Break Out NASCAR

1. Darin 160
2. Rick 152
3. John P 150
4. Pinky 135
5. Buddy V 134
6. Austin 125
7. Nathan 123
8. Randall 105

This was Darin's 3rd race since coming out of retirement and he has now won all 3. 

5.20 Break Out NASCAR

1. WFT Tom 175
2. Buddy H 174
3. JT 170
4. Doug 164
5. Bob L 163
6. Jeremy 161
7. Chris 155
8. Mike 149
9. Steve S 112
10. Rollin motor came out

This was a close race Doug was fighting for the top 3 but had some body damage that cost him. Jeremy broke out atleast 4 times, maybe more. Everone else cars are about the same speed so it makes a deslot very costly. 

GTP 

1. Jeremy 190
2. Eddie 187
3. Chris 173
4. Nathan 147
5. Austin 145
6. Buddy V 105
7. John P 84

Join us for the last race of 2006 Saturday 12/30/06


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/30/06*

Here are the results for the last race of 2006 ..... Saturday, December 30th. 

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)* 
1. Darin - 163 
2. Lee "Pinky" - 156 
3. Rick - 150 
4. Johnny Banks - 142 
5. Randall - 137 

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)* 
1. Eddie Stilley - 173 
2. Tom "WFT" - 171 
3. John "JT" Thompson - 170 
4. Rollin - 167 
5. Jeremy - 167 
6. Buddy Houser - 117 (had a really "crappy" race ) 

*GTP* 
1. Jeremy - 194 
2. Dout - 192 
3. John T. "JT" - 189 
4. Rollin - 177 
5. Johnny Banks - 143 
6. Eddie - 114 

Next race, Wednesday, January 3rd.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/3/07*

Here are the race results for the first race of 2007 .... Wednesday, January 3rd

Another BIG turnout for the Wednesday night program!

*Amateur NASCAR - B Main (5.3 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 157
2. Lil Wesley Dean - 155
3. Rick Tomlinson - 153
4. Dave - 146
5. Taylor - 140
6. Evan - 140
7. Austin Houser - 133
8. Randall - 131
9. Josh - 126
10. Don - 126
11. Robby - 109

*Amateur NASCAR - A Main (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlow - 174
2. John "JT" Thompson - 170
3. Doug - 168
4. Jeremy - 167
5. Bob Lee - 164
6. Mike Short - 161
7. Steve Short - 160
8. John B. - 158
9. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 155
10. Darin Benson - 150
11. Helen - 131
12. Nathan - 120

*GTP*
1. Lil Wesley Dean - 160
2. Austin Houser - 142
3. Hunter - 142
4. Nathan - 127
5. Don - 125
6. Helen - 124
7. Jeremy - 75
8. Tom "WFT" Marlow - 175*

*Note: Tom DQ'd himself *before* the start of the race. Tom bought a S16D that ran more like a 16D and decided to remove the seal to see if it was even possible to make the motor competitive. The other drivers agreed to allow Tom to race just for the fun of it to see if his efforts had paid off. Tom's best lap was a 4.671 on Red which would be just fast enough to get you beat on most nights but better than the 5.1+ that it was running. Looks like Tom will be buying a new motor.

Next race is Saturday, January 6th.

Remember .... the first race of the 2007 season for *My Series* is Saturday, January 6th at Greg Walker's *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, FL.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Remember .... the first race of the 2007 season for *My Series* is Saturday, January 6th at Greg Walker's *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, FL.


Are there any details for this series? Rules, dates, times?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*"You have mail"*



Wingless Wonder said:


> Are there any details for this series? Rules, dates, times?


I sent you the My Series guidelines via e-mail.

The website is up .... but not finished. Here's the link: My Series


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Spam*



yelena66 said:


> after playing it I must say, Though it does have good visuals, the gameplay became boring and repetitive pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================
> psychic readings is my nature,
> Can you tell show me the way?
> Reveal your future, psychic reading
> www.psychic24x7.com






Hey Mods .....

Please get this SPAM out of here!

Edit: Thank you. It's nice to have Mods that take the time to clean up the board. Rollin 1/8/07


----------



## SCSHobbies

I will try to post Saturday 1/6/07 race results tomorrow.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Results for Wednesday, 1/10/07*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, January 10th.

*Amateur NASCAR (5.2 Breakout)*
1. *Florida Gators - National Champions*
........ other finishers ........
1. Tom Marlowe - 177
2. John Thompson - 171
3. Rollin Isbell - 171
4. Jeremy Shumate - 165
5. Wes Dean - 162
6. Mike Short - 162
7. John B. - 161
8. Bob Lee - 158
9. Steve Short - 155
10. John Parks - 151
11. Wesley Dean, II - 148
12. Josh - 144
13. Austin Houser - 121
14. Doug Smith - 110

Next race .... Saturday, January 13th at 7:30pm.


----------



## coach61

Doug 14th? say it isn't so....



Coach 
Doug Fan club chapter #1


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*One of dem racin' deals*



coach61 said:


> Doug 14th? say it isn't so....
> 
> 
> 
> Coach
> Doug Fan club chapter #1



Doug had an ill-handling car part of the night and missed most of three heats trying to get it sorted out.


----------



## coach61

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Doug had an ill-handling car part of the night and missed most of three heats trying to get it sorted out.




Give it a shot of codiene and call me in the morning...he"ll be back.....


----------



## FastMann

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Doug had an ill-handling car part of the night and missed most of three heats trying to get it sorted out.


Hope he gets it sorted out!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry for the delay in posting Saturdays results I will try to get them up tomorrow.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry they are late and incomplete.
Saturday 1/14

JR Nascar
I could not find the results sorry but i was told there were 5.

5.20 NASCAR
1. Darin 168
2. Tom WFT 165
3. Bob 159
4. John P 158
5. L Wes 155
6. Rick 153
7. Pinky 152
8. Randall 135
9. Johnny B 134
10. Dave 131
11. Don 131
12. Eddie Broke in heat 1

GTP
I could not find the results but i was told there were 6.


Wednesday 1/17

5.20 NASCAR
1. JT 174
2. Jeremy 172
3. Tom WFT 168
4. Doug 163
5. L Wes 158
6. John P 157
7. Bob L 155
8. Johnny B 142
9. Helen 141
10 Don 135
11 Austin 128

GTP
1. Doug 194
2. Jeremy 190
3. John P 171
4. Johnny B 168
5. Austin 153
6. Don 148

See everyone Saturday


----------



## coach61

GTP
1. Doug 194
2. Jeremy 190
3. John P 171
4. Johnny B 168
5. Austin 153



and Once again the intrepid Doug bounces back from a rough race weekend to dominate the field.. Go DOUG!!! YAH!


lol

Coach


----------



## SCSHobbies

Doug was really fast. I think he had a 6 lap lead at one point.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 1-20

5.3 NASCAR
1. Lil Wes 160 :thumbsup: 
2. Rick 159
3. Eddie B 157
4. Johnny B 141
5. Nathan 133
6. Bruno 118

Wes & Rick were fighting for the lead the whole race both had fast cars and very evenly matched. Wes's fast time was 5.4294 Ricks was 5.4295. Good run Lil Wes. It was good to see Eddie B back at the track, this was his 1st race in about 7+ years. Bruno came all the way from Brazil to race with us... ok well he was visting his brother in Gainsville and found out we were here so he made the trip over, bought a car and raced it. Which is a big change for him, he races gp27 with glue back home... 

5.2 NASCAR

1. Bob Lee 169 :thumbsup: 
2. Eddie S 168
3. Darin 167
4. Jeremy 165
5. WFT Tom 160
6. John P 159
7. Rollin 159
8. Pinky 155

This was a super close race. Bob took the lead in the last few seconds of the 1st heat and held it for the next 7 to win. Very nice run Bob. Darin had the fastest car but could not keep it under the speed limit which cost him at least 4 laps and the win. Rollin was fighting for the lead but was having issues with his new controller and dropped out of part of a heat to fix it. 

GTP

1. John P 190 :thumbsup: 
2. Jeremy 185
3. Tom 183
4. Eddie S 175
5. Johnny B 172
6. L Wes 170
7. Nathan 152
8. Bruno 152

This race was a lot closer then it looks but John had out his "A" car and it showed the car was fast and he was driving ahead alot. Good Run John. WF Tom kept John in sight until the last heat but could not pull ahead. Jeremy and Eddie were trying to catch up but ran out of time. WF Tom had a bad last heat which let Jeremy catch him and pushed him back to 3rd. 

Hope to see everyone Wednesday :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Congrats to the 00*

First ... big congrautlations to Bob :thumbsup: . Of course all that's left of what I originally sold Bob is the chassis (and maybe the guide flag and wires) but it was good to see an old friend visit Victory Lane again. (Kind of like my favorite old axe that has had the head replaced twice and the handle replaced three times. :tongue: )



SCSHobbies said:


> "..... Rollin was fighting for the lead but was having issues with his new controller and dropped out of part of a heat to fix it. ...."


Second ... First impressions of the Ruddock DR-30. It took some getting used to, but I can see why guys like them. The brakes are real good (probably a hair better than the Difalco) and the throttle response is very adjustable (probably a wider gap from "mush" to "quick" than the Difalco.) And ... I did break-out once which the car had not done with the Difalco so I found some extra speed somewhere on the track.

The sensitivity settings are nothing like those on a Difalco. It feels like a much bigger range. On "full mush" the car seems to have almost zero response until well into the trigger which gives the sensation of going very slow and then suddenly going very fast as you get further across the band. On "full quick" the car jumps to life very quick and it can cause unwanted fish-tailing. 

The bigger issue was that the original owner didn't have the wiper button properly aligned so it was not making contact on a couple of the bands and then made contact again on full-throttle. Bad combination. After some tweaking ... I made it a lot worse ... and then finally (in the middle of the second heat) I got it close to right. It still needs some fine-tuning to make it smoother.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 1/24

5.3 NASCAR

1. Lil Wes 167
2. John P 156
3. Josh 154
4. Dave 138
5. Austin 136
6. Don 129

Lil Wes took the lead in heat 1 and never looked back. John and Josh had a tight race for 2nd and Dave and Austin had a good race for 4th.

5.2 NASCAR

1. JT 173
2. Jeremy 171
3. Bob 170
4. Buddy 168
5. Doug 165
6. Tom 159
7. Rollin 115 

Everyone had break outs we will probably be lowering the break out to 5.1. Until the 6th heat 1st thru 5th were only 2 laps apart. Rollin turned his race into a Test in Tune Race for the Flexi 5, making changes and returning then making more. I think he got it to where he liked it in the 7th heat, now its fast. Tom had a new motor that he thought was going to come around but it never did. 

GTP
Best time Lane
1. Jeremy 197 4.499 Blue 
2. JT 191 4.616 Blue
3. Tom 186 4.609 Blue
4. Rollin 186 4.500 Purple
5. Doug 184 4.444 Red
6. Austin 167 4.882 White
7. Don 133 5.429 Orange
8. John P 127 4.718 Black

I Hope to see everyone Saturday


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> "...... we will probably be lowering the break out to 5.1. ...."


How soon? Just want to make sure I have a fresh body for the "A" car .... formerly known as "Ol' Number 9." 

And .... let's get the Expert NASCAR class on the track. I finally have it where it will run in the 4.8's. The only problem with that is that the fast guys on this track in Tampa were running in the 4.6's and 4.7's and an occasional 4.55. 

We need more hours in the day (or I need to become independently wealthy.)

I know there are guys who want to run Box 12 and 4.5" Dirt Late Model cars, too.

Maybe always run NASCAR and then rotate the 2nd race on Saturday night? Might work if we can start the Junior NASCAR race as early as possible.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

More classes and more speed are always good. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Two 5ths for Our man Doug.. good to know he lets the less talanted drivers win somedays.. Go Doug GO!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 1/27/07

5.3 NASCAR

1. John P 157
2. Rick 156
3. Austin 147
4. PJ 139
5. Robbie 131
6. Nathan 129
7. Don 127
8. Dave 114


5.2 NASCAR

1. WF Tom 177
2. Buddy 174
3. Bob 171
4. Darin 159
5. Eddie 158
6. L Wes 156
7. Johnny B 148
8. Jeremy 148


GTP

1. WF Tom 194
2. Bob 179
3. L Wes 171
4. Doug 164
5. Johnny B 164
6. Chris 157
7. Dave 156
8. Jeremy 151
9. Nathan 151
10 Don 142
11 Eddie 106
12 Austin 89

I hope to see everyone Wednesday. Racing will start at 7:30, Tech in 7:15.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 1/31/07 

A slow but Fun night. 

Nascar 5.2 

1. Buddy H 174 
2. JT 173 
3. Bob L 171 
4. Jeremy 170 
5. Rollin 164 
6. L Wes 160 
7. Josh 147 
8. WF Tom 142 
9. Helen 137 
10. Don 129 
11. Austin 85 
12. Doug 71 

It was a close race from start to finish. WF Tom was in the lead for half of the race but then started having a problem with the break out... Rollin also had issues with the 5.2 break out. 

Next Race is Saturday 2-03 

**** To kick off the 2007 NASCAR Season we are going to have a Slot Car Speedway 300 Lap race on Feb 10th @ 2:30 Full rules will be posted on Monday **** Regular Nascar and GTP race at 7:30.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 2-10

5.3 Nascar

1. Austin 152
2. Rick 146
3. Don S 137
4. Don Smith 136
5. Helen 134
6. Nathan 131
7. Dave 108
8. Randell 72

5.2 NASCAR

1. Buddy 179
2. Rollin 175
3. Jeremy 171
4. L Wes 163
5. WF Tom 157


GTP

1. L Wes 182
2. Nathan 162
3. Don Smith 143
4. Austin
5. Randall

*** Note We will be CLOSED Wednesday 2-14 Reopen with normal hours Thrusday.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I thought that I had better go ahead and post the results from the "fun run". This race had limited turn marshals and NO TRACK CALLS!
2-4-2007

1. JT 154
2. Bob L. 144
3. Dave 138
4. Rick 108 
5. Fast Eddie 104 
6. Steve 84

It was good to see Steve again! Thank you to every body that came out! This was the weekend that everyone was down south at the state race.


----------



## SCSHobbies

We missed you last night Bob.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> We missed you last night Bob.


I think that everything is getting back to normal. I will see you guys again soon!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/7/07*

After looking at the times for the handout motors in the Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Division race at Slot Car Speedway on March 3rd, it seems realistic to set the weekly racing breakouts at 5.1 and 5.3.

On Wednesday, March 7th, we ran everyone together as one big race with a 5.1 breakout

*Amateur NASCAR - (5.1 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 178
2. Rollin Isbell - 177
3. Jeremy Shumate - 176
4. Doug Smith - 174
5. Buddy Houser - 170
6. David Arthur - 166 (5.3 winner)
7. Bob Lee - 153
8. Austin Houser - 141
9. Don Sesco - 140
10. Helen Sesco - 140
11. John Thompson - 65
12. Eddie Stilley - 35

Track is open for Sales, Service, and Practice every night this week.

Next Race is Saturday, March 10th at 7:30pm

Save the date ..... 3-Hour GT-1 Enduro ..... on Saturdy, April 21st. Details soon!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 3/10/07*

Here are the race results for Saturday, March 10th.

*Amateur NASCAR (5.1 & 5.3 Breakout)*
1. Rollin Isbell - 170
2. John Thompson - 169
3. Wesley Dean, II - 165
4. Darin Benson - 164
5. Rick Tomlinson - 157 (5.3 Winner)
6. Eddie Broyles - 155
7. Lee Pinkstaff - 153
8. Johnny Banks - 152
9. Dave Robinson - 149
10. Steve - 135
11. Bill McDermott - 133
12. Nathan Pickett - 129 (Novice Winner)
13. Shayne Sullivan - 126

*GTP*
1. John Thompson - 188
2. Wesley Dean, II - 182
3. Johnny Banks - 172
4. Dave Robinson - 161
5. Bill McDermott - 139
6. Shayne Sullivan - 129

Next Race is on Wednesday, March 14th at 7:30pm-ish.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wed 03/14

5.1 NASCAR

1. Tom 179
2. Jeremy 176
3. Buddy 175
4. JT 175
5. Wes 172
6. Johnny B 164
7. Dave 154
8. Kyle 145
9. Austin 139




Sat 03/17

5.1 NASCAR 

1. Tom 180 "New Record"
2. Buddy 176
3. Jeremy 174
4. Wes 168
5. Johnny 166
6. Lil Wes 164
7. Darin 159


5.3 NASCAR

1. Austin 164
2. Rick 161
3. Pinky 154
4. John P 141
5. Bill 140
6. Randell 129


GTP

1. Jeremy 194
2. Lil Wes 191
3. Pinky 180
4. John P 175
5. Johnny B 166
6. Ausitn 161
7. Bill 151


----------



## Ragnar

Nice close racing, where everyone has a good time. Congratulations to all of the drivers in the races. 

Everyone should thank Buddy for bringing back 1/24 racing to the Jax area. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom
Saturday
The 5.3 race had a good fight for the lead the whole race. I believe Austin lead the first few heats then in bounced between him and Rick. Rick did not let him win but Rick found a few more wrecks in the last couple of heats and Austin slipped away. I was very proud of Austin, he drove a good race. He practiced that car all day, he wore out a set of tires he ran it so much. 

The 5.1 race was really super close. Tom some how snuck away from the pack but 2nd thru 7th was very close. Darin and Jeremy were tied for 3rd most of the race and both were only 1 lap behind 2nd. 5th place was tight between Wes, Lil Wes & Johnny. Lil Wes and Johnny both gave a way a few laps to the speed limit so that gave Wes a little room. Late in the last heat Darin who was on the same lap with Jeremy for 3rd got in a wreck and it bound his car up dropping him out of the race. 3rd place would have been decided by feet instead of laps.


----------



## Ragnar

Buddy,
Congratulations to Austin on what sounds like a great race!

It also sounds like Lil Wes is trying to beat his dad. Our sons are showing some great racing talent, just what I like seeing! Sounds like the future of slot car racing in Jax is assured by the second generation of drivers coming up.

I'm going to figure out a way to get in the track! I miss racing with all of you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/21/07*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, March 21st.

*Amateur NASCAR - 5.1 Breakout*
1. Buddy Houser - 179
2. Tom Marlowe - 177
3. Wesley Dean, II - 176
4. John Thompson - 175
5. Doug Smith - 172
6. Rollin Isbell - 170
7. Bob Lee - 169
8. Johnny Banks - 169
9. Jeremy "I'm Selling My Stuff Because Johnny Finally Beat Me" Shumate - 168
10. Dave Robinson - 161 (5.3 Breakout Winner)
11. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 154
12. Austin Houser - 154
13. John Parks - 152

Next Race --- Saturday, March 24th at 7:30pm

Remember .... The 1st Annual "I Didn't Go To The Nats" GT1 3-Hour Enduro is Saturday, April 21st


----------



## Ragnar

With Rollin out of town, I've become your reporter for the weekend!

These are the results for Saturday, March 24, 2007.


*NASCAR 5.1*
1. Lil Wes 177
2. Buddy 176
3. Jeremy 175
4. Darin 171
5. Doug 169
6. Eddie 158
7. Johnny B 125

Johnny had some problems with a gear, which caused him to exit early. The top three were close the entire race, and swapped spots a number of times.


*NASCAR 5.3*
1. Rick 162
2. Dave 156
3. Austin 155
4. JP 136
5. Randall 134
6. Henry 130
7. Shayne 78

The 5.3 breakout NASCAR race was an exciting race that was closer than it looks.

Both NASCAR races had first-time winners tonight!


*GTP*
1. Jeremy 194
2. Johnny B 189
3. Doug 188
4. Rick 175
5. Lil Wes 163
6. Dave 161
7. Austin 155

GTP was a wild race, using a different style of lane rotation, with four cars on the track at a time, each separated by a lane between them. Lil Wes was looking to make it a sweep of the night, but his car got hammered in a number of wrecks, until the body literally fell apart! After the body was so shredded it had no downforce left (highlighted by its deslotting in the banking), he replaced the body and made a good showing of the remainder of the race. At times the race seemed to be a bit of a demolition derby, with cars hitting others so hard that they drove *into* the back end of the other car, or knocked another car off track. In the end, Jeremy held off a strong-charging Johnny and managed to take home the win.

The next race is Wednesday, March 28. Don't forget the endurance race on April 21! Buddy's got plenty of GT-1 bodies to choose from.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wed 03/28 

5.3 NASCAR 

1. John Parks 156 
2. Dave R 156 
3. Austin 155 
4. Steve 144 
5. CAP 131 
6. Scott 109 

This was a real close race. Austin, John and Dave were fighting for the lead from the start to the finish. All three lead at one point. In the end John beat Dave by about 1 foot. Austin was 15ft behind them but had not crossed the lap counter yet. Steve has been MIA for about a month but was running good the last few heats. This was CAP and Scotts first race but I'm sure they will be fighting for the lead in a few weeks. 

5.1 NASCAR 

1. Buddy 176 
2. WF Tom 176 
3. L Wes 168 
4. Jeremy 167 
5. Doug 161 
6. Johnny 148 
7. Bill 131 
8. JT 76 

I lucked into the win!! We were both on the same lap but Tom was 10ft in front of me and he broke out with 1 sec left and I had not crossed the line yet so I won by luck. L Wes, Jeremy and Doug all lead the race at some point but in the end they battled for 3rd. 

GTP 

1. Doug 196 
2. JT 193 
3. Jeremy 190 
4. John P 186 
5. Johhny 173 
6. Bill 157 
7. Austin 68 

We ran the Crazy lane rotation on this one so we had plenty of marshalls and it was hard to tell who was where. Doug had an impressive run avg 24.5 laps. JT was charging hard but came up 3 laps short. 

Dont forget about the GT1 race on 04/21 call the shop for details 904-722-3995 

Thanks for checking us out. 
Buddy H


----------



## coach61

GTP

1. Doug 196 


Need I say more? Go DOUG!!! who Hoo!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hey guys, unfortunately, we aren't going to be able to join you all tomorrow.

My dad had to rush to the ER last night. He went to the doctor this week to find out about some problems he'd been having the past few weeks, and the doctor ordered some bloodwork. He got that done yesterday, and last night the lab called our house to tell him to get to the ER pronto. Turns out he had a really low blood count, and had to get a transfusion of two pints of blood. The situation was pretty bad - basically he got the transfusion or his blood count would keep dropping until it got too low to keep him going.

They've got him in the hospital for the next few days to run some tests. I'll let you know anything that develops.



Have fun at the races, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wingless Wonder said:


> I'll let you know anything that develops.


Yeah, that was fast... Turns out it's cirrhosis of the liver, likely caused by hepatitis that's been floating in his system for years. But they figure to be able to help out with it and have him out by Monday night/Tuesday morning.

Keep us posted on the racing! I'll be giving a call later to confirm the controller order.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Saturday 03/31 

NASCAR 
5.2 (usually 5.3) 

1. Bob 172 
2. Johnny 171 
3. Big Wes 170 
4. Rick 169 
5. John P 137 

This was a very very close race. Johnny broke out a few times and Bob broke out at least once. 

5.1 

1. JT 181 New Record 
2. Lil Wes 177 
3. Jeremy 176 
4. Rollin 175 
5. Buddy 173 
6. Darin 169 
7. WF Tom 146 
8. Doug 130 

181 will tuff to beat... Good Run JT 
2nd thru 4th was close. 

GTP 

1. JT 189 
2. Johhny 189 
3. Lil Wes 183 
4. Big Wes 179 
5. Doug 178 
6. Jeremy 178 
7. John P 177 

JT scores a Double... by 10 ft. 

See everyone Wednesday. 

Dont forget the GT1 Enduro 04/21!! Get ready now.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 04/04

The Track was clean and fast! Thanks Dave, Jeremy, WF Tom & Johnny for help cleaning it.

5.2 NASCAR

1. Rollin 164
2. Bob 160
3. John P 156
4. Dave 146
5. Shayne 137
6. Austin 135
7. CAP 128

This was a marathon race... I think everyone used there 30 seconds and the race seemed to last all night. So I kind of lost track of what was going on.

5.1 NASCAR

1. Buddy 181
2. WF Tom 177
3. Lil Wes 176
4. JT 175
5. Jeremy 174
6. Big Wes 165
7. Johnny 164
8. Doug 70

Doug had controller issues then messed up the car but he was fast until then. After the race we fixed both so he will be ready for Saturday. Big Wes's car was not handling to good but after the race we got it fixed and it is fast. Johnny was trying to wear out the beeper but I think he was having fun counting his own laps. About everyone broke out atleast once so its probably time to lower it to 5.0. We will talk about it Saturday.

See everyone Saturday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

NOTE *** Saturday 04/07 We will be opening at 1:00 instead of 12:00.

We will have the NEW JK C-11 Chassis in stock on Saturday!! :thumbsup: 
We will be one of the first Race Tracks in the country to have the new chassis for sale.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We're ready to go tonight! We'll be doing some more practice but we might just do 5.3 NASCAR this week, then move up to 5.1 next week, unless we start dipping it below that 5.3 mark instead of hugging the line. Really digging the new controller, and looking forward to seeing how that C-11 works out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 4/7/07*

Here are the race results for Saturday, April 7, 2007

*Amateur NASCAR (5.2 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 157
2. Rick Tomlinson - 156
3. Dave Roberts - 148
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 144
5. Erik Setzer - 133
6. Austin Houser - 130
7. Shayne Sullivan - 127
8. Tara - 63

Big crowd which moved some A-Level drivers into this race and it provided close races within the race. You just never know what's going to happen once the cars start flying off of the track. Tara was headed for a very strong finish and it was the first 1/24th race for Erik Setzer in a number of years.

*Amateur NASCAR (5.0 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 181
2. Buddy Houser - 178
3. Rollin Isbell - 177
4. Jeremy Shumate - 175
5. Darin Benson - 172
6. Bob Lee - 171
7. Wesley "Deuce" Dean - 169
8. Eddie Broyles - 165
9. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 162
10. Johnny Banks - 124

And even the new lower breakout wasn't quite low enough for Tom. And once you've hit the beeper once, it's just fun to keep doing it.

*GTP - Dash to 100*
1. John "JT" Thompson
2. John Parks
3. Doug Smith
4. Wesley "Deuce" Dean
5. Jeremy "I smell Chinese" Shumate

Next race is Wednesday, April 11th.

Remember ..... The 1st Annual "I Didn't Get To Go To The Nats" 3-Hour GT1 Enduro is Saturday, April 21st.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

It's been 15 years since I touched a 1/24 car... I was 10 at the time. It's been a while, yep.  

Didn't help that I did a lot of practicing before figuring out the car had accidentally gotten a S16D in it, then had to do a motor swap at the shop. No breaking in. 

But with the way I was mucking up some of the turns, it probably would have only meant I'd have hit the wall at a higher velocity and busted up the card worse than I did! :freak:


----------



## Ragnar

Wingless Wonder said:


> It's been 15 years since I touched a 1/24 car... I was 10 at the time. It's been a while, yep.
> 
> Didn't help that I did a lot of practicing before figuring out the car had accidentally gotten a S16D in it, then had to do a motor swap at the shop. No breaking in.


Hey, it was all that practice that got you to finish as well as you did!


----------



## Ragnar

We had a great turnout of good friends and great racers. It was a very enjoyable evening of racing!

Thanks to Buddy's willingness to take a drive to the distributors, we have the new Cheetah 11's, one of the first tracks to get them! I'm already working on a couple of cars based around them. They look very good, they are definitely based on a Eurosport style chassis and should handle great.


Here's the new chassis in all its glory!


The red line shows where the chassis will need a slight bow straightened out. The two black arrows show other areas that need slight straightening. We have found these areas on all the chassis that have been worked on so far. It's not a big deal, just letting people know to check those areas.

The chassis seems to be made of good quality stainless steel, and the center section and pans seem to be two different grades of stainless.

I'll post more as I build cars with these chassis and test them. They seem very promising, and should produce fast race cars.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Results 4-11-07*

Only 5.0 NASCAR was run Wednesday night. Sorry for the delay folks, I wasn't as the shop Wednesday (I have a class that night), but here they are now!


*Race Results 4-11-07*

*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Jeremy 181
2. JT 180
3. Doug 180
4. Johnny B. 175
5. Lil Wes 173
6. Bob 170
7. John P. 162
8. Austin 149
9. Dave 147
10. Cap 144


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Results 4-14-07*

*Race Results 4-14-07*


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. Wes 169
2. John P. 164/16
3. Rick 164/8
4. David 163
5. Austin 145
6. Shane 141
7. Erik 131
8. Scott 123
9. Tom S. 116

Fastest Lap: Wes, Black Lane - 5.219055

The race started crazy with a first-turn pile up that had a track call right off the bat! From there it turned into a pretty exciting race which mainly saw the top four break away from the rest of the field. It was Erik's second race and Tom's first since the days of J&G Speedway in 1992.



*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Buddy 183
2. JT 180
3. Jeremy 180
4. Lil Wes 178*
5. Eddie 176
6. Doug 170*
7. Darin 161
8. Johnny B. 158*

Fastest Lap: Buddy, Yellow Lane - 5.000052

Completely different from the 5.2 race, the 5.0 race proved why these guys are fast - not a single wreck in the first lap! The turn marshals' job was kept easy as the cars stayed on the track pretty good. Buddy managed to pull away with a good old Champion chassis which was in less-than-perfect condition. Doug had too good of a motor/chassis mix and had a few breakouts, which kept him from competing for the top spot.



*GTP*
1. Lil Wes 194*
2. Johnny B. 179*
3. John P. 168
4. Doug 152*
5. Erik 139*

Fastest Lap: Lil Wes, Red - 4.390199

The GTP race was very brutal on cars! Lil Wes was stupendously fast, and he didn't look back, even when he was being run over by other cars! Doug and Erik get special mention, too. Doug decided to do a high-speed C-11 crash resistance test... which failed. He then pulled out his GT1 car for the coming enduro race, and it cooked itself. Finally, he pulled out a third car, an older GTP car, and ran the rest of the race with it. And Erik, running a new C-11, and proving that the best of cars won't work if the driver doesn't pay attention, still came in behind him.




All drivers marked by an asterisk were confirmed running a Cheetah 11 chassis, so you can see how it fared. I might have missed one or two (I know there was one more in the 5.0 NASCAR race).

It's an interesting chassis, very fast and very forgiving. Unfortunately, it also can be unforgiving if you do wreck it. Erik managed to bend up his chassis during the race (of course, he also managed to bend the back end of his NASCAR's Champion chassis too), and Doug knocked the side pan off on one side, knocked the motor loose and bent the guide tongue down.

Final verdict: Fast, great chassis, but try to keep it on the track!


----------



## Ragnar

Well, that race was a learning experience! It showed just how rusty I had gotten in the last 15 years. I don't expect to ever be able to race the way I did in my youth, but I sure hope I do better than I did last night!

When my car was pretty badly beat up in a crash during the first lap of the race, I was able to come back with a competitive car due to the help I received from other racers. This is the prevailing atmosphere at SCS, all the drivers are willing to help each other. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I enjoyed the night of racing, even if I did become a rolling chicane! I look forward to many more nights of good racing with old friends at SCS.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 04/18

We ran 2 races both were 5.00 breakouts.

1. Johnny 180 C11
2. Big Wes 174 TF
3. David 169 C11
4. John P 162 C11
5. Dave 147 C7 .30
6. CAP 146 TF

1. Buddy 179 by 2 feet TF
2. Bob 179 C11
3. Jeremy 176 TF
4. JT 156 TF 
5. Doug 155 C11
6. Lil Wes 110 C11

Johnny's 1st win! I beat Bob by luck, he came off 1 sec before time ran out and i passed him. Chassis notes beside each. The track was just cleaned and very fast. The C11's looked very fast tonight I think everyone of the them broke out atleast once some multiple times. JT also had break out issues. We will probably lower it to a 4.90 break out and keep the 2nd race at 5.2.


Dont forget the 3 hour GT1 Enduro this Saturday 04/21


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Hey did you guys get around to doing the NASCAR race Saturday night? If so, give us some results! I won't be back up to the shop until the weekend (all these night classes, wish I could take them during the day). :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Everyone was tired for some reason  so we ended up not running a race.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I've got the latest results for both Jacksonville tracks in HTML format ready to upload at NE FL Slot Car Racers, but the server's currently down for maintenance, so it might be later in the day. Keep an eye out, though!

http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/


----------



## Ragnar

SCSHobbies said:


> Everyone was tired for some reason  so we ended up not running a race.


I was totally wiped out, and I only ran one ten min. heat. Just trying to keep that car running was enough for me. It managed to get bent every heat, and in everyway possible. 
It was a GREAT RACE with great competition between the teams of racers. Looking forward to the next race, we will be better prepared next time. :wave: :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wednesday 04/25

5.2 NASCAR

1. David A 163 - 5.211
2. CAP 162 - 5.266
3. John P 162 - 5.320
4. Chris 149 - 5.491
5. Bill 144 - 5.500
6. Stuart 126 - 6.319

Good Run! 1st place was a real fight. The top 3 were mostly on the same lap the whole race with each holding the lead at one point or another. This was Stuarts 1st race ever and he is learning quickly. Chris and Bill both raced years ago… and are just getting back into it so they should be fighting for the win in a couple more weeks. 


4.90 NASCAR

1. JT 184 – 4.991
2. WF Tom 183 – 4.999
3. L Wes 180 – 4.984
4. Buddy 179 – 4.945
5. Doug 176 – 4.944
6. Johnny B 173 – 4.944
7. Jeremy 170 – 5.108
8. Bob 143 – 4.937


With the new lower break out 4.90 we only had 1 breakout by Rocket Bob. All the cars were about the same speed so it made for some tight racing. L Wes and JT were leading most of the way. WF Tom had trouble early but drove the wheels off of it and slowly moved up the whole race. Bob had drive train issues which sent him to the pits for repairs. 

See everyone Saturday


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Just when I think I'm getting up to speed, the speed goes up.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I got a little behind on posting.

Sat 04-28

5.20 NASCAR

1. Austin 162
2. Rick 160
3. Randall 159
4. Josh 151
5. Pinky 147
6. Shane 143
7. Stuart 137
8. Nick 131
9. Tim 129

4.90 NASCAR

1. WF Tom 185
2. Jeremy 176
3. Buddy 174
4. Eddie 173
5. Lil Wes 171
6. Wes 166
7. Johnny 159
8. JT DNF broke a guide in the 1st heat

=====================

Wed 5-2

5.20 NASCAR 

1. John P 168
2. CAP 162
3. Bill 150
4. Stuart 146
5. Nick 142
6. Pinky 136
7. Stefan 115

4.90 NASCAR

1. JT 178
2. Buddy 178
3. Jeremy 177
4. Doug 177
5. Lil Wes 166
6. Johnny 163
7. Bob 155
8. Wes 145

Next Race is Saturday 5-5 Bob is running the shop for me. Race will start at 7:30ish.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Results for Saturday, May 5, 2007

With so many of our local racers running in the state series race, we only had ten racers tonight, so we just ran one race with everyone together. It was a 5.0 breakout to allow the faster guys to run, using the "Crazy Lanes" rotation to provide plenty of turn marshals.

5.0 NASCAR
1. "Fast" Eddie - 180/17
2. JT - 180/15
3. Bob - 179
4. Josh - 166
5. Stuart - 160
6. Pinky - 159/18
7. Rick - 159/17
8. Erik - 152/15
9. Tom - 152/15
10. Nick - 150

Plenty of close racing in this one! Bob had five or six breakouts that kept him from getting the top spot, and Eddie held it at the end by about twelve feet! Pinky and Rick were both heading into the hairpin final turn and Pinky was mid-turn with Rick at the entrance.

The 5.2 winner would be Josh - all of the top 3 are normally 4.9 (previously 5.0) racers. Stuart had the slowest "fastest lap" of all the drivers, but managed to come out high by staying clean on the track, leaning the important lesson that to finish first, you must first finish!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Here's the results for Wednesday, May 9, 2007!


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. John P 168
2. Cap 153
3. Tom S. 149
4. Chris 146/15
5. Erik 146/5

Best Lap: 5.210567, Green Lane, John P.

This was a pretty close and exciting race behind John P. Cap had a strong start but started to slow a bit at the end, while Tom did the opposite, going from a slow start to picking up the speed and even having a breakout at 5.176! Chris is reasonably new to the track and should pick up speed with more time on the track. Erik looked good early but started having problems and faded to the back of the pack.



*5.0 NASCAR*
1. JT 184
2. WF Tom M 182
3. Jeremy 177
4. Johnny 175
5. Lil Wes 168
6. Rollin 32

Best Lap: 5.000140, Orange Lane, Tom M.

The battle for the top was pretty close with JT and Tom fighting it out, but Tom couldn't keep his car slow enough and had two or three breakouts. Lil Wes looked good early but car troubles caused him to fade. Rollin had to pull his car early with some issues that made it undriveable.



*GTP*
1. WF Tom M 193
2. Jeremy 184
3. Johnny B. 181
4. John P. 176
5. Cap 169
6. Tom S. 88

Best Lap: 4.547182, Red Lane, Tom M.

The GTP race was a pretty good race. WFT was the class of the field, despite running an extra heat by accident. Jeremy had to switch out cars twice and used one of Johnny's own cars to beat him. John P. and Cap put up a good run, and Tom S. had some major issues with his car's body being too thin and mangling itself (which killed the car's handling).



It was a good night of racing, mostly clean on the track, and pretty close racing too! A round of applause must go out to WF Tom M. and JT for being quick to help people with their cars when they had a problem!



One last note: It's becoming more necessary to use the "WF" tag on Tom M. (aka "WFT" or "WF Tom M."), as we've now seen the funny things that can happen when Tom M. and Tom S. get mixed up!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

And by "Erik's problems" I mean I forgot to keep myself hydrated properly, lost focus and concentration about halfway through one of the early heats, and then started driving erratically. I'll find a way to keep that from happening in the future. Not only do I want to do better, I also don't want to become a hazard on the track. :freak:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

May 12, 2007

Nice turnout tonight, though no GTP because too few people could stick around for it (Mother's Day weekend, after all!). Still, both NASCAR races had eight drivers each!


5.2 NASCAR
1. Rick 167
2. Josh 163
3. Jason Z 155
4. Tom S 147
5. Erik 145
6. Nick 143
7. Chris 140
8. Kenny 136

Fastest Lap: Josh, 5.218718, Green Lane

Tonight was the night of misfit cars! Nick was up in 4th until a late series of problems caused him to slide back to fourth. Jason had just built his car and had it geared a bit slow, but steady. Tom had early problems with a pinion gear coming loose after a nasty accident. Erik's car refused to handle after a pre-race impact during a practice session. And Kenny's car needed lead to help it handle the turns. Despite the problems and the high impact accidents, the racing was still close and exciting, and experience won out.





5.0 NASCAR
1. Buddy 180
2. Eddie 179
3. Doug 174
4. Rollin 173
5. Johnny B 167
6. John P 162
7. Pinky 161
8. Stefan 142

Fastest Lap: Doug, 5.000063, Orange Lane

The breakout was raised back up to 5.0 tonight, bad news for Doug who had at least three breakouts of 4.999s laps (with a car capable of 4.83s laps!). Stefan is normally a 5.2 racer, but showed up late and helped fill in the 5.0 class. He did his best to not cause trouble for the other drivers and keep his nose clean. The racing was good and hard to the end, without many big accidents. The most notable accident was a car clipping another in the middle of the donut and flying out, missing Jason's head by centimeters as he turn-marshaled the hairpin.



Thanks to everyone that came out tonight, it was a great night of racing. Monday night will be a track cleaning session, get ready for clean track and fast times next week! Anyone who wants to is welcome and encouraged to help.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/16/07*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, May 16, 2007

*Amateur NASCAR (5.2 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 165
2. Austin Houser - 156
3. Cap - 154
4. Dave Roberts - 144
5. Tom Setzer - 142
6. Stuart - 142
7. Erik Setzer - 140
8. Nick - 139
9. Nathan Pickett - 137

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 185
2. Buddy Houser - 183
3. John "JT" Thompson - 183
4. Jeremy Shumate - 173
5. Wesley Dean, II - 171
6. Johnny Banks - 167
7. Bob Lee - 162
8. Doug Smith - 158
9. Jason Zawacky - 103

Next race is Saturday, May 19th ... Amateur NASCAR and GTP


----------



## Ragnar

I would like to thank Tom Marlowe for all the time he spent repairing other people's cars including my car when the guide wire came loose after a collision with a turn marshal's hand. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Got the GTP results after Rollin left!

*GTP*
1. WF Tom M. 206
2. Doug 201
3. John P. 186
4. Bob 183
5. David 177
6. Cap 168

New record for GTP, and Tom ties his 4.9 NASCAR record tonight (even with a breakout!).


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh, and for those wondering, Doug had a bent chassis (yep, C11!) and Jason had a motor issue that caused him to drop out. Both will be getting their cars fixed up and probably back on the fast track this weekend!


----------



## coach61

Wingless Wonder said:


> Oh, and for those wondering, Doug had a bent chassis (yep, C11!) and Jason had a motor issue that caused him to drop out. Both will be getting their cars fixed up and probably back on the fast track this weekend!



Once again you evil doers trying to sabatoge Doug! Go Doug!


Coach


----------



## Wingless Wonder

coach61 said:


> Once again you evil doers trying to sabatoge Doug! Go Doug!
> 
> 
> Coach


Actually the C11 comes pre-sabotaged. Your fellow drivers need not lift a finger!


----------



## Ragnar

Sometimes it felt like a Demo Derby during the 5.2 NASCAR race, we all turned less laps than in previous races. There were several mechanical issues with the cars, that kept Tom M. busy repairing our cars for us. Again Tom M. showed what a good guy he is! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

The GT1 series starts Wednesday 06/06. 
Rules: Same as NASCAR just change your Body to a GT1.
They should handle good and make for some close racing. 

Saturdays will be NASCAR & GTP.

See everyone this weekend. :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Saturday, Saturday, Saturday. Slot Car Speedway*

Looks like I'll see you Saturday.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*May 19, 2007*

Here's the results for Saturday, May 19, 2007!

*5.2 NASCAR*
1. Jason Z 163
2. John P 162
3. Rick 160
4. Tom S. 149
5. Erik 146
6. Chris 144
7. Nathan 142

Fastest Lap: Rick, 5.203043, Purple Lane

This race came down to the last heat, with the top three all tied at 141 laps going in. Rick had some problems, but John P. was keeping pace with Jason until he went through the banking and got punted by Erik's car, costing him precious seconds as his car sat on the straight in front of the drivers' stations. That allowed Jason to take his first win by just a lap! Nathan wasn't feeling too good during the middle four heats, so Jeremy took over his car.



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. Rollin 185
2. Buddy 181
3. Eddie B. 181
4. Jeremy 176
5. Lil Wes 167
6. Johnny B. 156
7. Fast Eddie 31

Fastest Lap: Johnny B., 4.937083, Red Lane

We thought it was going to be close, but Rollin took it by four, to tie WFT's 4.9 lap record! Buddy and Eddie B. were close to the end, and Buddy got the nod on 2nd place by half a car length! Fast Eddie had to pull out early with car trouble, and had to pull out again later when he couldn't fix it.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

My car was fast again tonight, I just need to polish my driving skills a bit more and stop spoiling myself with that C11 (in practice, that is)! I got run over (literally!), smacked around, knocked off one car in a strange spot, got knocked off by another car... and had a LOT of fun! Big shout of THANKS! to all the turn marshals, they keep the racing going good through threat of loss of limb or eye.

Congrats to Jason for his first win, and Rollin for another win! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> Congrats to Jason for his first win, and Rollin for another win! :thumbsup:


Congrats to Jason. That was a well-earned win in a real close race.

And thanks for the recoginition.

That was the first race for my Cheetah 11 after 3+ weeks of straightening.

Rollin


----------



## Ragnar

As always the racing was great, and everyone was a good sport. As Erik said above we have good Turn Marshaling which has saved our cars from damage on several occasions, so we should thank the people who get out there and Turn Marshal, especialy thos who take the time to repair other people's cars during the races. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

Rollin and Jason both ran great races. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Just wanted to let you guys know, I've got all the latest results, all the My Series stuff, and lap records up on the NE FL Slot Cars website:

http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/


----------



## SCSHobbies

Neat web site thanks Erik.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Busy night on this Wednesday night! Lots of racing action, we got in all three classes.


5.2 NASCAR
1. Jason 170
2. Cap 162
3. Erik 150
4. Chris 149
5. Stefan 147
6. Tom S. 146
7. Nick 140
8. Richard 109
9. Jonathan 104

Fastest Lap: Tom S., 5.218220, Orange

Demolition derby! At least, that's what it looked like to the casual observer and the turn marshals. Richard and Jonathan were new drivers with cars they'd just picked up that day (no tweaking or anything!). It seemed like Erik was bent on making Tom's day a pain, as he ended up in front of Tom's car on the track twice... both times with catastrophic results for both cars. Jason took his second in a row.



4.9 NASCAR
1. Jeremy 182
2. Buddy 180
3. WF Tom M. 177
4. Rollin 176
5. Lil Wes 169
6. JT 161
7. Bill 147
8. Doug* 127

Fastest Lap: WF Tom, 4.936769, Blue

This could have been an even closer race, but Tom broke out four times and Rollin broke out at least twice, costing them both. JT had his car break early and had to pull out a backup, and Doug had to head out early, so Bob took over for him for a few heats then pulled out himself. Bill would have run in the 5.2 race, but arrived just a few minutes too late (during the first heat). Jeremy's consistency (and ability to avoid others) helped him take home the win.



GTP
1. WF Tom M. 205
2. Wes 192
3. Cap 176
4. Bill 166
5. Bob 137

Fastest Lap: Jeremy (driving for Wes), 4.39075, Black

Tom put a new motor in his car which wasn't up to full speed... and it was still the class of the field! The other drivers put up a good fight, but Cap had some problems with his body and Bob had some gear issues. It was still a good close race though!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

For those wondering just how bad those wrecks were with my car in the first race...

#1. I tried to go into red on the inside turn a little hot, and for my efforts shot up across the track into black lane. Around comes my dad's car, and it launches my car off the track and into the wall at high speed. Nasty bit of work on both cars, but they survived.

#2. Then on green lane I had a small problem with exiting the turn just after the banking, and drifted over into the next lane over... where my dad was running. He comes along at full speed and *bam!* My car flies up over the track and hits Bill in the back. I think Rollin was reaching for the car at that point, too.

It was an interesting and, yes, crash-filled night, but it was loads of fun!


----------



## Ragnar

After tonights race: My car had a bent wheel, a bent pan, a bent guide, a bent front axel, and a badly crumpled body(which was new at the start of the race. Erik's car had a bent guide, guide stripped off the car(it was replaced during the race by Buddy), a rear wheel came off after I hit his car in the switch-back turn( replaced for him by J.T.). It was starting to seem like we had more cars running than there were lanes. It was a real wreck fest. But as usual at S.C.S. It was an overall enjoyable night of racing. A bunch of great Guys getting together for a night of very competitive and close racing, with everyone being a good sport. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - May 26, 2007*

Light turnout tonight, thirteen drivers turned up as a lot of drivers were away with their families for the weekend.


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. Erik 161
2. Stuart 152
3. JP S. 150
4. Nick 139
5. Nathan 134
6. Tom S. 121

Fastest Lap: Tom S., 5.328053s, Blue Lane

Erik took his first win as the luckiest driver of the night, avoiding nearly all of the accidents. The racing was pretty close across the field. Tom's car had an early hit that caused it to have a bent chassis and the rear axle binding, and the similarities between his car and Erik's were causing confusion for everyone!



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. JT 181
2. Eddie S. 180
3. Eddie B. 176
4. Jeremy 168/18
5. Jason 168/18
6. Rick 165/18
7. Johnny 165/16

Fastest Lap: Eddie B., 4.9991905s, Yellow Lane

The 4.9 race for once saw about as many accidents as the 5.2 race, and those who avoided the most accidents pulled away for a run for the top that was eventually taken by JT. Jeremy finished just on the other side of the final turn from Jason, the two of them were very close and it was a last-lap pass for position. Rick and Johnny were separated by only the straight coming out of the banking. Exciting racing down to the last minute!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*"Fast Eddie" Stilley*



Wingless Wonder said:


> *4.9 NASCAR*
> 2. Eddie S. 180
> 3. Eddie B. 176



A tip of the hat to Eddie Broyles for loaning Eddie Stilley a car that's good enough to beat him. 

There's nothing like jumping in someone's backup car and taking it toward the front.


----------



## Ragnar

I just drove very badly, while Erik drove very well to a much deserved win. I want to thank all of the turn marshals for the help they gave me during the race.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> A tip of the hat to Eddie Broyles for loaning Eddie Stilley a car that's good enough to beat him.
> 
> There's nothing like jumping in someone's backup car and taking it toward the front.


It probably would have helped Eddie B. if he could have figured out his car's quirkiness before the race, too... he had a hot car, but the darn thing couldn't take the loop that well, especially on black and purple. Not sure what was up with that car. :drunk:


----------



## jax-red-evo9

i will win tomorrow night


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Must be a Full Moon*



jax-red-evo9 said:


> i will win tomorrow night



Really?   :jest:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Really?   :jest:


I heard the local asylum had a breakout... I didn't believe the reports at first, but now I'm not so sure. :freak:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Good turnout for a Wednesday night, eight for 5.2 NASCAR and ten for 4.9 NASCAR.


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. Erik 157/16
2. Cap 157/9
3. JP S. 150
4. Tom S. 148
5. Stuart 147
6. Kyle 145/16
7. Stefan 145/10
8. Nick 134

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.265059s, Black Lane

Misfortune struck at everyone during tonight's reenactment of a NASCAR Talladega race. Cap was able to build up a good lead but had problems with his body late that allowed Erik to come up and pass by him in the final heat. Overall, it was a very close race!



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. WF Tom M. 186*
2. JT 183
3. Buddy 174
4. Jeremy 171
5. Doug 170
6. Johnny B. 163
7. Wes 156
8. Lil Wes 150
9. Bo 149
10. Rollin 145
*New record!

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.936720s, Purple Lane

The fast guys had a good race, but even they had their share of flying cars, cars flat out dying, and close races. Tom took off with his Champion and turned in a new record for laps, even discounting a 4.82 lap when the car decided to prove it was indeed fast!



Saturday's another My Series race, this time at John's Slot Car Garage in Riverview, FL, but there'll still be plenty of guys around to race. Also, track cleaning on Monday, stop by if you can to help!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Vive le resistor!*

My Coldfusion finally kicked the bucket last night, all of the bands pretty much went out so it only had two speeds: Dead Stop and Flat Out (it wouldn't go unless you engaged the relay, and would stop as soon as you let off). Well, thankfully I had a backup: my dad's old Parma 2 ohm controller from WAY back when. Took it for a test run...

WOW! My laps had never been so smooth or so consistently fast, even taking my 5.2 race car into the danger zone of 5.1s during practice laps. I can only imagine that it was going bad and that was causing my car to be a lot jerkier than it should be (I was blaming the poor car).

I want to get the CF fixed because it cost a good bit (less than a DeFalco though), but I might stick with the Parma. It worked spectacularly well.



That was, admittedly, not my favorite way of winning a race, with Cap having problems. I got six laps down at one point after the body clips fell out on my car and the turn marshals were too busy to call "track" (not that I blame them, they were kind of trying to get the clip off the track and all). I was only able to make up about two or three laps before Cap's body got kind of mangled, which slowed him down big time (I started blasting by him, which was definitely not a good sign). Heard a horrible sound from his car too, so I checked afterward, it was only the body (whew!). So hopefully an accident-free race next Wednesday (but we'll both need new bodies by then, I think!).


Good racing, everyone, and thanks to the turn marshals! I'll make sure my regularly taped-in body clips are secured next time (I might have gone a WEE bit overboard on securing them between heats... you'd have to have seen the car to know).


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good run Erik. By the way you bought new bodies but left them on the counter. I have them waiting. Call me at the shop Friday about the controller, we can get it fixed. 
Both Races were very close thru out. Cap kind of ran away from the group in the 1st race but the rest of the field was close until the 6th heat then things started to get sorted out. In the last heat Caps Toyota body started getting rolled up costing him alot of time and the top spot. JP had a solid run in 3rd! It seemed like everyone had a little bit of bad luck at one point or another. Stefan had a good run going until he had body issues. Stuart aka Dremal Kid had a bad start with body issues but worked his way back up. I kind of lost track of Kyle and Nick in the race but near the end i know Kyle was running good and turning good lap #'s. Nick had front axle issues and after that was fixed it seemed to run good. It was good to see JP & Kyle I hope you guys can make it more often.

Race # 2... the 1st 2 heats were mostly wreck free then Tom slipped away from us. I dont know what happened but then the race turned into a crash fest and positions were changing every heat.

Starting Next Wednesday 06/06 thru 06/27 we will be using GT1 bodies instead of NASCAR's. Same car just change the body. Wednesday's only! We will still have 2 races both will still have breakouts. 
Saturdays will still be NASCAR & GTP.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

It was the Gremlins! The Gremlins, I tell you! Out to get us all last night...

I agree on JP & Kyle, hope to see them both more often!

Not sure how I missed the bodies. :freak: 



Oh yeah, and let me put in my vote for 5.0 and 4.7 for the GT1...


----------



## Ragnar

Buddy thank you for putting up the bodies. We will be up there tonight.

Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*June 2, 2007*

First weekend of June had a light turnout with many racers off at the state series race, or hiding from Tropical Storm Barry. Still, it was a good night of racing, eight drivers all together in a 5.2 NASCAR race with "crazy lanes" rotation (four drivers on at a time).

*5.2 NASCAR*
1. JT 175
2. Fast Eddie 175
3. Kyle 159
4. JP 158
5. Erik 134
6. Bob 134
7. Nathan 122
8. Tom S. 118

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.218830s, Orange Lane

JT and Eddie brought out their "slow" cars and showed everyone else how it's done in a close race that left everyone else behind! Kyle and JP also had a close race to the end. Bob was running his first race. Both Erik and Tom had car issues. Erik's car had a bad bushing that caused the rear axle to move around a lot and chew up the spur gear, forcing him to miss his fifth heat. Tom, unable to get his own car working well (it was tipping a lot), stepped out of his final heat to let Erik run his car for Erik's final three heats.

Remember to get a GT1 body from SCS to put on your NASCAR, the GT1 Series starts next Wednesday!


----------



## jax-red-evo9

we went by speedy track today its a lot biger now tara is not as good at 1/32 as 1/24 but i think we sould get some pll from are track to go race some time it would be fun


----------



## SCSHobbies

Starting Wednesday 06/06 thru 06/27 we will be using GT1 bodies instead of NASCAR's. Same car just change the body. Wednesday's only! We will still have 2 races both will still have breakouts. 

Saturdays will still be NASCAR & GTP.


I hope to see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We'll be there... with fully repaired cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

See GT1 Race Results :wave: 
I will post points after next week.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wingless Wonder said:


> We'll be there... with fully repaired cars. :thumbsup:


Well... it *was* repaired... until a kid with a NASCAR and JP were bracketing me in practice and I tried to pass between them, ended up using them as a ramp to launch off track. Thankfully Tom M. got my car fixed up during the race, so it handles a lot better now. I lost big on the race, but learned a LOT of useful knowledge! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Saturday, June 9, 2007*

Plenty of racing action tonight - NASCAR and GTP!


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. John P 164
2. Erik 163
3. Bo 158
4. Tom S. 151
5. Chris 149
6. Pinky 147
7. Stuart 141
8. Nathan 132

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.211363, Orange

John P gets the win as luck and speed kill Erik's bid for another win! John ran a solid race while Erik lost two laps to breakouts and two laps when he hit a car that kept drifting into his lane just before the start line. Bo started showing his skill and showing Stuart how it's done, and from there it wasn't that close. Pinky also had a breakout or two, surprising everyone including himself!


*4.9 NASCAR*
1. WF Tom 184
2. Eddie S. 178
3. Lil Wes 177
4. Jeremy 175
5. David 173
6. Big Wes 172
7. Eddie B 172
8. Johnny 169
9. Jason 166
10. Rick 151

Fastest Lap: Lil Wes, 4.937367, Red

Tom kept his pace on top of the NASCAR races, and won by a cushy margin of six laps. It was another six laps separating 2nd and 7th! Nice close racing, but in the end Tom was just too fast.


*GTP*
1. Eddie B 198
2. WF Tom 197
3. Jason 190
4. David 181
5. John P. 178
6. Nathan 118
7. Jeremy 41

Fastest Lap: Jeremy, 4.508220, Orange

Eddie and Tom were having a good shoot-out with Jason not too far behind, until bad luck started hitting the drivers. Jeremy had car problems, Nathan had some problems in the race, and even Tom and Eddie had their issues. Tom fell behind when he had to swap motors because his S16D was blowing itself apart (literally!), and he stuck his NASCAR's 16D in. Eddie had a comfortable lead until the final heat, when some unlucky deslots nearly cost him the race.


Next night of racing is Wednesday, June 13th, when we run Week 2 of the GT1 series (remember, just swap out the body on your NASCAR and you're good!).


----------



## Ragnar

After the race tonight, my poor car was starting to feel like a ping pong ball! I think I must have hit other cars when running on the outside lanes about every fifth lap. And then there was a certain person that insisted on trying to pass me in the turns and kept knocking me off, usually taking himself with me. I won't name any names... but don't leave a Dremel tool lying around when he's around!


----------



## jax-red-evo9

i will win tonight


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

jax-red-evo9 said:


> i will win tonight



Only because I won't be there. :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

He did not win


----------



## Ragnar

The Winner was WFT, Again!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Congratulation to all the racers for Driving competetive races! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Saturday, June 16, 2007*

Plenty of turnout tonight to allow for all three classes of racing!


*5.2 NASCAR*
1. Stefan 167
2. John P 164
3. Pinkie 160
4. JP 160
5. Tom S. 150
6. Stuart 142

Fastest Lap: John P., 5.273325, Orange Lane

Stefan takes his first win! The 5.2 NASCAR race was a great close race, and showed the increased pace of the field as they get better and wreck less. John P. wasn't able to make up for some lost ground during offs, but Pinkie managed to make up the lap difference between him and JP and put some distance on JP to grab 3rd in the final heat. Tom and Stuart both had problems with their cars, preventing them from also being in that race for the top.


*4.9 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 183
2. Lil Wes 183
3. Eddie S. 181
4. JT 179
5. Jason Z. 177
6. Eddie B. 170
7. Johnny B. 166
8. Rick 164
9. Erik 83 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Lil Wes, 4.936588, Green Lane

This was an exciting close race, with the top spot being swapped multiple times. In the end, Tom M. beat Lil Wes by just a couple of feet as the two came out of the banking and the time ran out. Erik ended up a DNF with a host of problems manifesting on his car.


*GTP*
1. JT 200
2. Lil Wes 180
3. John P. 174
4. Eddie B. 162
5. Johnny B. 160

Fastest Lap: Johnny B, 4.499911, Green Lane

A mess of a race, the GTP race saw two drivers borrow someone else's car and one driver swap his GTP body over to his NASCAR chassis during the race. In the end, JT proved he could drive anyone's car fast and took the top spot by a whopping 20 laps - possibly the largest win margin yet at SCS, and a total contrast to the 4.9 NASCAR race!


Wednesday night is GT1 Series Week 3, then next Saturday back to regular NASCAR and GTP! If you've just got a flexi chassis with a stock 16D and a 1/8 axle, you can get a lot of mileage out of it right now!


----------



## The Duece

man on tonights race of june 16 was an awesome race WFT had a braid issue in the first heat that only did 22 laps i was the first person to be on 22 laps then i caught up with jason and fast eddie threw the race me jason and fast eddie were close then WFT came from behind and caught me with a 2 lap lead then in the final heat WFT and i had a race i will never forget i had th HP and he had the top speed i would catch him out of the turn then the straight he would pull away and the end WFT got the win by 16 inches good racing WFT


----------



## jax-red-evo9

erik was in the 4.9 thats cool


----------



## SCSHobbies

Stefan won his 1st race!!! Congradulations on a good run! He should be tuff in GT1 this week. 
The finishing order does not always tell every thing but it does tell who won. JP was in the lead for a while and in the top 3 the whole race until the last heat when he got in several wrecks that were not his fault. 
I really thought lil Wes was going to pull of the win depending on where the power turned off. Tom was quicker on the big straight but L Wes made it all up every where else. If the power would have turned off anywhere but the big straight i think lil Wes would have been able to coast past.
See everyone Wednesday.


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to Stefan and all the winners Saturday night! For that matter, congratulations to all the drivers for being competitive and being good sports! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

jax-red-evo9 said:


> erik was in the 4.9 thats cool


Yeah, I had the car running pretty good in practice, not a single lap at 5.2 or above, wouldn't come off... next thing you know, a lead wire's broken, the front axle is loose, and the rear axle is too tight, and it didn't even hit the wall or anything. I had to pull the car because it was too much to fix.  

That car will be sitting aside Wednesday night, I need to pull a backup to use against David or I'll break out every lap... assuming it doesn't decide to fall apart again.


----------



## The Duece

just to let you guys noe he is not gonna win lol


----------



## Wingless Wonder

In addition to the GT1 Series (see the other topic!), we also ran GTP tonight!


*GTP*
1. Jordan 188
2. Lil Wes 181
3. John P. 176
4. Jimmy 173
5. Bob 171
6. Cap 153
7. Austin 107
8. Jason 75

Fastest Lap: Jordan, 4.390710, Red Lane

Demolition derby, literally! With cars flying all over the track, off the track, onto turn marshals, and through each other - in just about every heat - it was a heck of a race, and quite a mess for the turn marshals. Still, everyone had fun, and Jordan - who had to swap out bodies halfway after his first body was practically shredded - took the win.


----------



## The Duece

jo\rdan was also running a opened up contender motor so thats why


----------



## Wingless Wonder

The Duece said:


> jo\rdan was also running a opened up contender motor so thats why


Right, forgot about that... him and Jimmy both. I think Buddy said they were Chinese comms though?


----------



## The Duece

they still have been opened when i was running next to him i was like damn your fast he had said dont worry its a contender and all that


----------



## Ragnar

Sorry we couldn't make it up for Saturday night racing. I'll have Erik get the results if no one else posts them and post them.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*No Results? - But a new Goat*

I wasn't there to get the results either.

And Fast Eddie Stilley has his new Goat.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sat 06-23

NASCAR 4.90

1. Eddie B 186
2. Buddy 183
3. Jeremy 176
4. JT 176
5. John P 171
6. Johnny 166
7. JP 155
8. Rick 152
9. Bill 145
10 Randall 135

GTP

1. Johnny 194
2. Eddie 192
3. JP 184
4. John P 183
5. Rick  182
6. Bill 153
7. Jeremy DNF


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations Johnny for your win. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Johnnys car was working good and he drove his rear off. :thumbsup:


----------



## jax-red-evo9

i will win


----------



## SCSHobbies

We cleaned the track tonight and someone must have been in the fumes too long... 
Thanks for everyone who helped clean it.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I thought you were going to wait to clean it, I'd have been there. Ah well, clean track for the last week of the series!


----------



## SCSHobbies

I had alot of guys say they would help so I took advantage of it.
Jeremy, JT, Tom, John P, Johnny + Me. It only took 15-20 mins then we sat around enjoying the fumes while it aired out. I switched to Colmen and its alot better smell wise.


----------



## SCSHobbies

*************** Special 4th of July Race *********************

We will be open from 11 to 4 on the 4th!! 

NASCAR at 12 sharp! 


TUESDAY night 07/03 we will race GT1.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh, special race!

Are the GT1 rules going to stay the same? I'd like that, it's nice to use one car for two series. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

The GT1 rules will probably stay the same thru July.

Pending Changes... Everyone would have plenty of notice!
The motor rules may get changed to NO seals but still all "China parts" and you can use either 1/8 or 3/32 axles. 
If no seal then NO breakout in the current 4.8 GT1 class & 4.9 NASCAR class.
The 5.10 GT1 and 5.20 NASCAR can do the same but *there will be* a breakout still. 

Please post comments!!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> I had alot of guys say they would help so I took advantage of it.
> Jeremy, JT, Tom, John P, Johnny + Me. It only took 15-20 mins then we sat around enjoying the fumes while it aired out. I switched to Colmen and its alot better smell wise.


Hey, don't forget the guy named Bob! He was there too, armed with two additional fans to help circulate the fumes so everyone could get a wiff... lol :wave: I was back home in an hour. The wife said "I thought that you were going to go clean the track?" I told her that "we did" she said "wow". It really helps when alot of people show up!!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> The GT1 rules will probably stay the same thru July.
> 
> 
> Please post comments!!


If I was to make any changes it would be make the series longer (5-10 weeks). Have 1 or 2 throw outs, and base the points off of a 100 point scale. 100-1st, 99-2nd, 98-3rd and on down the line. I would leave the cars alone so people can race nascar and gt1 with the same car. If you change the rules for one and not the other people like myself will have to chose which class they will run. Hurting the attendance for one class or both! Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry about that Bob. You are one of the best track cleaners in the business!!

If we change the rules it would be for both NASCAR & GT1. And you would not have to change a thing if you like how your car is now. But the unsealed motors would be more equal. A round comm makes all the diff in the world!! And matched mag's help some too. 
It still always goes back to driving and setup.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

While I'm sure there's some nice arguments for opening motors, I know there's times when I've been unable to fix a car just because we couldn't afford the tires or some small part. You're introducing a whole new level of both cost and skill, which isn't going to keep things close, because people who have the specialized tools and know-how are going to be separated even more from the other folks. At the same time, some guys who might not have the funding to do that will see themselves driven out, because they won't be able to compete with the other people.

If you open the motors, please find a way to keep costs from going any more than $20 above the current cost for a car, and if possible find a way to have someone on hand who can do the stuff to motors that other guys will be doing but the newer racers won't know how to do (or might not have the tools for).


----------



## SCSHobbies

It actually saves $$. Way to much to type but here are a few ideas.
The reason most motors are fast and others are not is mostly due to the comm not being round. So you end up buying a few motors to find the one real good one. What do you do with the box full of slow ones?? Change the Arm and you will see a noticable improvement. 

FX 16D Arm with Trued Com $8.30
FX Matched Magnets $8.00 *** really only a one time purchase

Now if you want to go all out Top of the line.
FX Blue Printed setup $15.00 comes with matched mags and all lined up.
FX 16D Arm Trued $8.30
Premium motor bushes $3.50 (Stock brushes are $1.00)
Springs $1.00
=====
$27.80

Now if/when it slows down you change arms and you are back up to speed.

1/8 or 3/32 axle???
they cost the same... but then you only have to buy 1 type of tires 

BUT you do not have to change any thing you can keep it just like you are now. There will still be a 5.1 breakout.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Proposal*



SCSHobbies said:


> The GT1 rules will probably stay the same thru July.
> 
> Pending Changes... Everyone would have plenty of notice!
> The motor rules may get changed to NO seals but still all "China parts" and you can use either 1/8 or 3/32 axles.
> If no seal then NO breakout in the current 4.8 GT1 class & 4.9 NASCAR class.
> The 5.10 GT1 and 5.20 NASCAR can do the same but *there will be* a breakout still.
> 
> Please post comments!!



I know Buddy will listen to his active racers to keep things on the grow. I feel a little awkward making suggestions for other people to follow. Especially since I race less and less these days and will be able to race *even less* once the Season starts.

But since you asked for comments ....

*Proposal 1* Start a new class for the guys who want to build so we don't force change on racers who can't financially afford to change or don't have the tools and/or experience to build. I don't own a comm lathe or magnet matcher and don't plan to buy one and I don't plan to send my motors off to be "built" to run a basically stock class. No matter how much you polish a turd, it's still a turd. Let the new class use American armatures and 3/32 64-pitch gears like Expert NASCAR. The only difference between the motor we're running now in 4.8/4.9 and Expert is the armature so it's not that big of a jump for guys who *want* to build. By adding a class guys that don't want to (or can't) build, won't have to.

*Proposal 2* Choose one of the following *if* you're adding a new class
*2A* Keep the current classes 4.8/4.9 and 5.1/5.2 as they are. They don't really seem that "broke." 
*2B* Keep the seals and remove the breakout for what is now the 4.8/4.9 Class if going faster with a stock motor is the main issue. Guys that cheat should be banned. 
*2C* Keep the breakout and remove the seals if that's how you choose to level the playing field. That way if you get a motor that won't reach the breakout for your talent level, you can do some aligning and shimming to bring the motor up to race specs. And, you would be able to replace the armature in an otherwise good setup instead of buying a whole new motor. But in most cases, a "good" motor off the wall should be fast enough for the established breakouts.

There's my .02.

Those with the tools to make unsealed motors better will become distinctly faster than those without the tools. Frankly, if there's a breakout it shouldn't matter if someone wants to use a Group 7 motor .... Too fast is too fast.

Some of the guys who _think_ they want the seals and breakouts taken off might want to be careful about what they wish for. There are some very talented builders around.


----------



## jax-red-evo9

im happy i have tom to do my motors


----------



## jax-red-evo9

wf tom


----------



## BOB LEE 00

I believe that we need more classes. keep the ones that we have. That should bring more racers in. There seems to be alot of people out there with the wing cars but no race for them except for the state races. Maybe add a race for them?? How about all of those 4 1/2 cars, or sprint cars?? I say add, don't take or change. Wizard of iz, where iz you! long time no see. How ya been??


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Yo, Double Naught*



BOB LEE 00 said:


> I believe that we need more classes. keep the ones that we have. That should bring more racers in. There seems to be alot of people out there with the wing cars but no race for them except for the state races. Maybe add a race for them?? How about all of those 4 1/2 cars, or sprint cars?? I say add, don't take or change.


I agree with the Double Naught Spy (aka; Jethro Bodine)

It seems to me that more classes means more sales. 

I think Buddy has done a good job of balancing adding classes and keeping them affordable. I might have messed things up because I would have based the GT1 cars on the GT1 cars we raced at the Enduro with 3/32" axles and Chinese Contender motors. But I would rather add a class than change what's already working.

I miss wing cars. I really bite at it, and don't want to go crazy with 27's and Opens, but maybe run Box 12/15 on Friday night or Sunday afternoon. I think it would build a new group of racers.




BOB LEE 00 said:


> Wizard of iz, where iz you! long time no see. How ya been??


Bob, Thanks for asking. Between a busy selling season, some family duties, some weekend travel and some minor health issues due to reactions to some new meds; I've been everywhere but playing with my toy cars. Travel seems to be leveling off and the meds aren't bothering me quite as much (still not so great some days), but work just gets busier the next few months. If I can get my act together, I'll try to make it this Saturday.

Rollin


----------



## Ragnar

Rollin, I hope we see you there! You're missed at the races.
And I agree with most of what you just said. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

I forgot the results but will try to get by and pick them up and post them.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Something came up last night but we'll be there today! I've got a few cars I can choose from that look like rockets, if they're as fast as they were last week I could have a shot at a top 3 maybe even with the really fast guys!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Results - June 30, 2007

Wasn't there last Saturday, so I can't write commentary. Here's the results, though!

*4.9 NASCAR (combined)*
1. Tom 188*
2. Eddie B. 183
3. Buddy 182
4. JT 181
5. Jeremy 176
6. Lil Wes 176
7. Rick 174
8. JP 154 (fastest 5.2 car)
9. Stewart
10. Eddie S. 40
11. Rollin 26

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.937057, Green Lane

*New NASCAR 4.9 record!


*GTP*
1. Jeremy 193
2. Eddie B. 186
3. JP 163
4. Johnny B. 155
5. Rick 152
6. Nathan 147

Fastest Lap: Johnny B., 4.390252, Purple Lane


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Results - July 3, 2007

*GT1 4.8 (combined)*
1. JT 188
2. Jeremy 185
3. Buddy 185
4. Tom 184
5. Pinky 170 (best 5.1 car)
6. Stefan 168
7. Randall 164
8. Cap 161
9. Bill 158
10. Austin 156

Fastest Lap: Jeremy, 4.827257, White Lane


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for catching the posting up for me Erik.

Tom's new record was an amazing run. He may not have come off the whole race and he stoped for atleast one wreck. He was also about 2ft from 189. :thumbsup: 

See everyone Saturday


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Hey guys! just wanted to give you a heads up. The pictures of the winners of the GT1 series are posted. Look on the GT1 series thread to see them!!!! :wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Results - Saturday, July 7, 2007*

*GTP*
1. WF Tom M. 207
2. Buddy 203
3. Jeremy 201
4. Eddie 196
5. John P. 183
6. Rick 174
7. JP 167

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.437443, Orange Lane


*4.9 NASCAR (combined class)*
1. Eddie B. 186
2. Buddy 184
3. Tom 182
4. Rick 179
5. John P. 177
6. Lil Wes 173
7. JP 173
8. Jeremy 88

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.936926, White Lane


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> ".... I wasn't there Saturday night, so I have a couple questions:
> 1. Eddie - S. or B.?
> 2. John P. - Was this really Parks? I thought he'd left us already?


That was Eddie Broyles.

I can't help you with the John Parks question. But I can't think of another John P.

RI


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> That was Eddie Broyles.
> 
> I can't help you with the John Parks question. But I can't think of another John P.
> 
> RI


Thanks. It said Parks, so I assumed it must be.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, July 11, 2007*

Sorry they're a bit late, folks, been busy (and tired).


*5.1 GT1*
1. John P. 161
2. Cap 161
3. Austin 155
4. Bill 153
5. Erik 152
6. Robert 140
7. Marty 125
8. Tom S. 106

Fastest Lap: John P., 5.155530, Black Lane

John beat out Cap by just a few feet, keeping Cap winless still! It was a close race, but problems fell on a number of drivers. Erik was ahead by 2 laps after the first heat, but braid issues started losing him laps with his car slowing or flat out stalling on the track. Tom was run over early and had to drop out. Austin also looked like a contended but had some issues. Robert was driving his second race, and Marty was a first-time driver (Wednesday was his first day with a 1/24 car, though he was a hot hand with a 1/32 car!).



*4.8 GT1*
1. WF Tom M. 191
2. Jeremy 191
3. Lil Wes 188
4. David 188
5. JT 187
6. Buddy 186
7. JP 182
8. Bob 181
9. Randall 166

Fastest Lap: Lil Wes, 4.827577, Black Lane

Things got off to a bad start for JT when his car was kicked up into the wall in the banking on the first lap, and it never fully recovered. That left the race to others, who kept it tight right down to the end. Jeremy and Tom had an exciting race going, and in the end Jeremy's one breakout caused him to drop from being almost a lap ahead of Tom to being just behind him at the end. With a five-lap spread among the top six and a ten-lap spread among the top eight drivers, it was definitely a good race, and the cars were certainly even.

Props to Tom for driving a car that WASN'T a Mercedes this week (an Outisight Porsche).



*GTP*
1. Bob 185
2. David 177
3. John P. 175
4. JP 168
5. Bill 166

Fastest Lap: JP, 4.718995, Red

(Bob might have had fastest lap, but had a goofy time on the computer, so his actual fast lap is unknown.)

The GTP race was fast, furious, and a bit ugly. It was hard to keep track of at the time (which might have had something to do with turn marshaling while trying to watch the race). It looked closer during the race, but Bob pulled out a solid lead with the fewest accidents to take the race.



Saturday night is NASCAR and GTP!


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to John P., Tom M., and Bob for winning their races, and surviving the general mayhem of the night. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, July 14, 2007*

With a lot of guys in Daytona for the My Series race, we still had a decent turnout for racing!



*5.2 NASCAR*
1. JP 172
2. Erik 167
3. Robert 154
4. Tom S. 144
5. Nathan 143
6. Marty 140

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.218, White Lane and Red Lane

A tale of two Cheetahs! JP and Tom both brought out their Cheetah 11 cars to race. JP was lucky and managed to have practically no accidents take him out, while Tom got his car run over in the first lap melee and it was never the same (the guide tongue is still bent despite being straightened three times by three people during the race!). Erik put on a good show with consistently faster laps, but kept finding other cars in his path which caused him to drop well behind during the first two heats. Robert managed to drive a clean race for third, followed by Tom's C11 limping home, Nathan who had an "exciting" race, and Marty putting in a good showing with a new car in just his second race.

An interesting note: JP had turned a 4.77s lap during practice with an Outisight Mercedes body on his car. He swapped to a NASCAR body (which was in good condition and cut and mounted right), and found his car working just to get 5.2s and occasional high 5.1s laps. A body really can make all the difference in the world!



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. JT 187
2. Eddie B. 184
3. Eddie S. 180
4. John P. 176
5. Rick 168

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.936, Yellow Lane

This race was a lot closer at the midway point! JT and both Eddies were tied up. Some bad luck hit Eddie S. around the midway point and caused him to lose ground, then Eddie B., who was running side-by-side with JT just had a couple of slips and found himself sliding behind JT. JT drop a heck of a race to come up just one lap shy of the NASCAR record! John and Rick did their best to put on a good race, but their cars just didn't have the pace of the top three.



Next Wednesday is GT1, so swap those bodies and get back out here!


----------



## The Duece

was it gt-1 erik that jp ran because i can run the same times almost faster with my nascar body than a gt-1 my fastest time with a nascar body is 4.719 and wft time is a 4.70 i havent ran that fast with a gt-1 body yet


----------



## jax-red-evo9

god thats slow


----------



## Wingless Wonder

The Duece said:


> was it gt-1 erik that jp ran because i can run the same times almost faster with my nascar body than a gt-1 my fastest time with a nascar body is 4.719 and wft time is a 4.70 i havent ran that fast with a gt-1 body yet


Yeah, it was GT1. I remember him breaking out Wednesday in the 4.8 race, but also prior to the race he race really fast, then on with the NASCAR body and the car was dramatically slower. Heck, my Champion was running faster, I just had a Home Depot car acting as a personal speed bump every few laps.


Another note on speeds... The 4.9 group barely dipped below 5s, and there were 4 or 5 heats where no one got below 5s at all. It seems like it was a slow nigh for everyone with NASCAR.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*VMP Naptha*



Wingless Wonder said:


> It seems like it was a slow nigh for everyone with NASCAR.


I think the track was a little faster when they were using VMP Naptha to clean and spray glue instead of Coleman's.


----------



## Ragnar

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I think the track was a little faster when they were using VMP Naptha to clean and spray glue instead of Coleman's.


I think you may be right. The track hasn't been as good the last couple of weeks as it had been.

Tom


----------



## jax-red-evo9

you know why pll with glue


----------



## SCSHobbies

Last time we cleaned with Colemans but resprayed with Naptha/glue. It was fast when clean but I think I did not have the glue mix right.
Monday 23rd track cleaning party @ 6:00


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And that might be the first time you didn't get the track damned near perfect.

Guess no one's perfect.


----------



## Ragnar

The track has always worked great until this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!!!! seems like this week is going real slow.


----------



## Ragnar

Sorry but health problems will keep me away tonight. I hope to be there Saturday. Everyone have a good night of racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/18/07*

Here are the results for the GT-1 races at Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

Great racing in both classes with pretty close finishes.

*GT-1 (5.1 Breakout)*
1. JP - 159
2. Nathan Pickett - 154
3. Marty - 151
4. Bill "The Other Blue Car" McDermott - 148


*GT-1 (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 192
2. Wesley Dean, II - 191
3. John "JT" Thompson - 189
4. Rollin Isbell - 188
5. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 188
6. Jeremy Shumate - 188
7. Bob "00" Lee - 178
8. David Arthur - 177

A good time in the air conditioning!

Next Race .... Saturday, July 21st. NASCAR style.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for posting Rollin.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Temporary reporter*

Glad I could fill in as the temporary reporter. I'm sure Erik will be back very soon.

I'm still surprised (but probably shouldn't be) that 99% of the GT-1's on the track last night didn't have a front bumper.

I was a total JK suck-up last night .... I ran the JK Cheetah 7 chassis with JK .770 tires and a JK Porsche body. The car was real "stuck." Almost too stuck. I didn't feel like I could really push the donut without tipping out until I got to purple and black. I could sure tell I hadn't raced in a while. But, it was still fun.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Man! demm der kars r fast!! Mine... not so fast!!! Hey at least it was a good race, for you fast folks... "The other blue car" now that was funny, rothfl fur sur!! Lets give the temporary reporter a big hand, its good to see em back again!! :wave:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Yeah its Friday!!
Bob bring the rocket car up and lets get it tuned up.
See everyone Saturday. :wave:


----------



## jax-red-evo9

i think i will let tom or jt win tomorrow night


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 7/21/07*

It was a rainy night in Florida which made for a slow arriving crowd. It was good to see Pinkie and Johnny back at the track.

Erik ..... you need to resume your race reporting duties!

*Amateur NASCAR (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 168
2. JP - 166
3. Stefan - 158
4. Randall - 151
5. Stuart - 149
6. Austin Houser - 131 (missed the first heat)

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 182
2. John "JT" Thompson - 181
3. Buddy Houser - 180
4. Rollin Isbell - 179
5. Johnny Banks - 173
6. Eddie Stilley - 170

Next Race ...... GT1 on Wednesday, July 25th

*Box 12 Race on Friday, August 3rd*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom S I hope your feeling better soon.

Pinkie and JP were on the same lap most of the race until the last heat. 

4.9 race was really close and fun.


----------



## SCSHobbies

The track is nice and clean. Thanks Bob, WF Tom & Jeremy. Johnny came to help but we just finished. Come up Tuesday and help run in the glue.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Luckily we stayed home tonight because my dad wasn't feeling good. It meant we were here to receive a call from his doctor telling him to get to the nearest ER ASAP. Same problem as before, blood count is low again (or still?). He'll probably be in there for a while again.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Erik,

Our thoughts are with your Dad and your family.

Tom, get well soon.

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/25/07*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 25th.

Lots of "new" faces. Some just new ..... some from "back-in-the-day."

The track was cleaned and glued on Monday and was very grippy. We took a couple of extended breaks to clean everyone's tires. The track got better and better as the night went on and should be awesome for Saturday night's race.

*Amateur GT-1 (5.1 Breakout)*
1. Cap - 166
2. Randall - 160
3. Bill McDermott - 160
4. JP - 156
5. Chip - 140
6. Marty - 139
7. Dale - 135
8. Cody - 133
9. Matt - 132
10. Austin - 125
11. JR - 97

Nice way for Cap to celebrate his birthday. 
Randall beat Bill for second by about 1 car length.



*Amateur GT-1 (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 190
2. John "JT" Thompson - 189
3. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 188
4. Jeremy Shumate - 186
5. Bob "00" Lee - 184
6. Wesley Dean, II - 183
7. Rollin Isbell - 176
8. Buddy Houser - 158

Tom picked a motor that wasn't lighting fast on top-end, but had plenty of torque to pull through the glue. On this night it was the perfect combination.

Next Race ....... NASCAR ...... Saturday, July 28th

Remember ...... Box 12/15 race on Friday, August 3rd


----------



## jax-red-evo9

im happy cap did good on hes Bday...and big wes comes back and kills us that was funny


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Congrats to Cap for his first win! AWESOME!!!

Update on my dad... he took two pints of blood (he took two pints in April!), and they're doing tests to figure out why he keeps ending up low on blood.

I'll pass along the race results and well-wishes!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Erik, tell Tom we hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> Congrats to Cap for his first win! AWESOME!!!
> 
> Update on my dad... he took two pints of blood (he took two pints in April!), and they're doing tests to figure out why he keeps ending up low on blood.
> 
> I'll pass along the race results and well-wishes!



Dang ..... that's a bunch of blood!

Tell Tom to feel better.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thats only 1 quart low...  might be time to change to Syntech...  

I'm sure he is having Slot with draws by now. Do they let you paint bodies in the Hospital? Hope he is doing better by now.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Got ANOTHER pint today... and more important, he also got released! We'll be up there tonight with our NASCARs. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Wingless Wonder said:


> Got ANOTHER pint today... and more important, he also got released! We'll be up there tonight with our NASCARs. :thumbsup:


Seeing as Doug has stopped racing? I want to throw my whole 100% fandom cheering behind your dad.. Go Dad Go!


lol

Dave


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Well, unfortunately he wasn't well enough to race, but he left the hospital at 3:30 and was at the track by 5:30 and practicing to see if he could run. Now *that's* dedication!



*Race Results - Saturday, July 28, 2007*

*GTP*
1. JT 198
2. Eddie S. 189
3. Bob 183
4. Buddy 183
5. Erik 181
6. Pinkie 177
7. Johnny 176
8. JP 167
9. Rollin 162
10. Jeremy 158
11. Nathan 112

Fastest Lap: Rollin, 4.390303, Yellow Lane

A few people had car troubles, Eddie was a stand-in for WF Tom, Buddy found every braid problem on the track, and Erik put in the winner for the ugliest car of the night as JT cruised to a GTP victory! It was a tense, close race, with a lot of the cars staying tight to the end. As for Erik's car, an early incident saw its body cave in, shredding a hole into the back end with the gear (he ran six heats with a hole in his aerodynamics until the Marlowe Repair Shop fixed it up with some 200mph tape... which made it look all the uglier). Images are forthcoming!



*5.1 NASCAR*
1. JP 162
2. Erik 160
3. Robert 144
4. Marty 142

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.164035, Orange Lane

In an unusual show of mercy, Buddy opened up the "slow" NASCAR to 5.1 breakout for JP and Erik, both of whom were busting 5.1s laps in practice. This race was pretty exciting, and it's best to remember that where JP and Erik are both experienced drivers, Robert and Marty haven't had much running with the 1/24 cars lately so they did well for their experience. JP and Erik traded the lead numerous times, but despite Erik having the faster car, a fresh set of tires that were thicker and different from the car's regular tires (Kelly's instead of the usual JK's) had the car all over the track, and JP was able to keep his car trouble free enough to take the win.



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. WF Tom 181/19
2. Bob 181/18
3. JT 177/8
4. Jeremy 177/1
5. Eddie S. 174
6. Rollin 171
7. Rick 168
8. Buddy 167
9. Johnny B. 164
10. S1 0*

Fastest Lap: WF Tom, 4.936729, Purple Lane

In a race that belied the speed of the freshly glued track, Tom managed to edge out Bob in the closing laps for victory, despite having broke out three times. The race was a close affair, decided by who could keep their car on track the best. The deslots weren't spectacular for most of the race, though JP did catch a car to his shoulder. Even with some problems, all of the drivers kept the race competitive.

*S1 finally got a lap at some point in the race, but he was penalized that lap when he failed to perform his turn marshaling duties in the final two heats, where he was a sitout. His shameful punishment will serve as a warning to everyone who shirks their duty!


----------



## Ragnar

I'd like to thank everyone for their good wishes during my hospital stay. I hope I'll be able to stay healthy enough to at least get in some racing with the best group of racers in the ol' USA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, August 1, 2007*


*5.1 GT1*
1. Erik 173
2. Randall 167
3. Cap 165
4. JP 163
5. Bill 155
6. Robert 149
7. Nathan 145
8. Dale 143
9. Chip 141
10. Marty 129
11. Gary 101

Fastest Lap: JP, 5.109358, White Lane

With Randall, Cap, and JP having faster cars (JP even had a breakout lap of 5.05s!), Erik managed to stay out of trouble and keep his car moving smoothly around the track to take the win. Bill rounded out the top 5 with a new car, and Robert came in sixth with a new body (Outisight Ferrari). Dale, Chip, and Gary were newcomers on the track.



*4.8 GT1*
1. WF Tom M. 191
2. JT 191
3. Bob "00" Lee 189
4. Lil Wes 188
5. Rollin 187
6. Jeremy 186
7. Buddy 177

Fastest Lap: WF Tom M., 4.827970, Blue Lane

What a race! Aside from Buddy's car being horribly inconsistent and finding the wall too many times, this was overall a clean and close race! Tom was a lap behind late, but poured it on, and in the final heat JT made his first mistake of the race, which was enough for Tom to pass. Bob and Lil Wes looked like contenders early but had some trouble and fell a little behind. Rollin and Jeremy both pushed, but couldn't keep pace (though Rollin did have a breakout).



*GTP*
1. Jeremy 201
2. WF Tom 198
3. Erik 188
4. Bob Lee 184
5. JP 161
6. Cap 148
7. Bill 146

Fastest Lap: WFT Tom M., 4.335665, Red Lane

Tom was on a blinder to set a new track record, but it was not to be as his car spun off its pinion three times in the final heat! Erik, running the nastiest looking car to hit the track, pulled in third with some solid heats, edging out Bob who came in fourth. JP, Cap, and Bill all had some minor issues which cost them time on the track.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Group 12 Race Tonight Friday 08/03.
If you feel the need for speed this is it!!!!


----------



## jax-red-evo9

wow your gay


----------



## jax-red-evo9

good going erik for your win in wing cars. will you and tom be racing tomorrow night....?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

If we can make it, yeah.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Results for Friday, August 3, 2007*

*Group 12*
1. Erik 213
2. Johnny B. 203
3. Scott 176
4. Cap 167
5. Blair 139

Fast Lap: Johnny B., 3.460581, Red Lane

Our first Group 12 race, and everyone had some small issues or other! Blair was in her first race of any kind, Cap had a car on a slow death course, Scott's car kept shedding its skin, Johnny had some handling issues, and Erik was driving a fresh motor because the car's motor burned up during practice, giving him about 30 minutes of actual practice with the car, less than ten of which were with the newer (faster) motor. It came down to the cleanest race, and Erik's well handling car beat out Johnny's speedster (there was a difference of over three tenths in fastest lap times!).

Some key "whoa!" or "whoops!" moments included:
-Two riders flying off past Tom M.
-Cap's car using Tom's arm to break its flight (better than hitting the wall... for the car, anyway)
-A car landing on Robert, marshaling the "hole"
-Erik hooking up his controller incorrectly... TWICE (one heat it cost him two laps, the other he caught it in time)

More Group 12 fun to come!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 8/4/07*

Here are the results for Saturday, August 4th

*GTP - Race 1*
1. Cap Powell - 176
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 174
3. Dale Nettles - 148
4. Gary Nettles - 142
5. Chip Nettles - 129



*GTP - Race 2*
1. Rollin Isbell - 206
2. Danny Zona - 205
3. John "JT" Thompson - 202
4. Wesley Dean, II - 195
5. Eddie Broyles - 195
6. Jeremy Shumate - 192
7. Mike Bresett - 168
8. Kyle Hall - 168
9. Johnny Banks - 162


*Amateur NASCAR (5.2 Breakout)*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 147
2. Cap Powell - 145
3. Dale Nettles - 132
4. Chip Nettles - 126
5. Gary Nettles - 31

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Wesley Dean, II - 183
2. Rollin Isbell - 183
3. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 179
4. Johnny Banks - 167
5. Jeremy "The Factor" Shumate - 161

Jeremy had the fastest car on the track and proved it by breaking out numerous times. But he still managed to be a Factor in the outcome of the race.


*Next Race ....... GT-1 ...... Wednesday, 7:30pm*


----------



## jax-red-evo9

sorry rollin


----------



## jax-red-evo9

who all is goin out of town next weekend....?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

jax-red-evo9 said:


> sorry rollin



No worries. It was still a fun night of racing!

Next time we need to remember to run NASCAR first.


----------



## jax-red-evo9

ya it was a fun night. are you goin out to eat tomorrow night....? give me a call tomorrow and let me know we are goin at 6:30 i think


----------



## SCSHobbies

Rollin almost had a double win... wish i was there.

Very close racing. 
Good run Cap. I think that is his 1st GTP win.
Rollin you should have bought a lotto ticket yesterday, you beat the best in the country. I beleive 206 is also a lap record. 
Good run Rick.
Good run L Wes.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Not even close*



SCSHobbies said:


> Rollin almost had a double win... wish i was there.
> 
> Very close racing.
> Good run Cap. I think that is his 1st GTP win.
> Rollin you should have bought a lotto ticket yesterday, you beat the best in the country. I beleive 206 is also a lap record.
> Good run Rick.
> Good run L Wes.


Cap and Pinkie had a great run and swapped the lead a few times. Then Cap and Rick battled for the win in NASCAR. Good Racing.

I'm pretty sure I didn't see their best motor. I'll still take the "W". It just shows that even National Champs have to bring their A-Game to SCS or they just might get beat.

Not even close to the Track Record for GTP. Biscuit turned 214 and DZ had 210 in GTP at the *My Series* race back in March. I was just coming to the lap counter for 207 and I might have left a lap or two on the track. But that's about all I have. 

And, I'm pretty sure Tom "WFT" Marlowe had a 207 back in July.


----------



## Ragnar

Sounds like there was a great night of racing. Wish we could have been there.

Congratulations to Cap for his first GTP win, and to Rolin , Wesley II., and Rick for their wins.
I hope I will see you all Wed night. :wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sorry we haven't been up there, guys... my dad's health hasn't been so happy, especially with this heat and all. Hopefully we'll be up within the next couple of days, and showcasing some nice new bodies for NASCAR, GT1, and GTP!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom I hope you feel better soon. 

I forgot the race results so i will post them when i get them.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I went by the shop and still forgot the results. But there was a Doug sighting


----------



## coach61

SCSHobbies said:


> I went by the shop and still forgot the results. But there was a Doug sighting





Nope Dougs out, cheering for Tom's Dad now...


Dave


----------



## jax-red-evo9

r u talking about erik..? tom is hes dad


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, August 8, 2007*

*5.1 GT1*
1. Austin 152
2. Nathan 144
3. Matt 123
4. Jacob 110
5. Shelby 104
6. Bill 104
7. JR 98
8. Doug 85

Fastest Lap: Nathan, 5.156271, White Lane


*4.8 GT1*
1. JT 191
2. WF Tom M. 188
3. Wes 186
4. Lil Wes 186
5. Buddy 186
6. Bob 182
7. Jeremy 182
8. Cap 171

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.827951, Red Lane


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, August 11, 2007*

*5.1 NASCAR*
1. Rick 174
2. Erik 172
3. JP 171
4. Tom S. 162
5. Robert 153

Fastest Lap: Rick, 5.101, Black Lane

It was a light turnout tonight with a lot of the SCS regulars doing the My Series race, but it was still a good race! Rick took the win by being consistent and staying on the track, while both Erik and JP had problems coming off the track that would see them slip behind. Tom had a good run going, but didn't get his groove back after his diabetes kicked in. Robert brought up the back of the pack, despite being the only car to break out (on purple lane), with some costly deslots (all deslots were costly to some extent due to a lack of turn marshals, but during some heats they were especially costly if the turn marshal was away from the accident).


----------



## SCSHobbies

It's Race Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Come see if you can beat my new WF-C11.  Yes I have converted to the Darkside... the dark side is faster.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> It's Race Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Come see if you can beat my new WF-C11.  Yes I have converted to the Darkside... the dark side is faster.


Very tempting, Buddy... I have a nice C11 but with the track's current condition its backend literally slides sideways when I try to apply throttle (and it somehow still manages 4.9s laps?!?). BUT! I was driving one of my dad's cars around last night and fell in love with it and had to nag him to build me one... so I might have a 4.8 car, but not what most people would expect. :thumbsup: 

And if that C11 ever finds some traction (and a GT1 body, ha!), it'll be a good'un too.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Speaking of which, can we PLEASE do the track next Monday?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, August 15, 2007*

Nice turnout for the racing tonight!


*5.1 GT1*
1. JP 168
2. Stuart 168
3. Kyle 165
4. Austin 161
5. Dale 148
6. Matt 144
7. Robert 140

Fastest Lap: JP, 5.101114, Orange Lane

JP broke out a handful of times, allowing Stuart to catch up but not quite pass, taking the win in what might be his final 5.1 race. Kyle, who hasn't been to the track in forever, returned for a triumphant 3rd. Austin had some car problems, dropping him out of contention. Both Dale and Matt put in good showings despite their limited experience with the track. Robert brought up the back of the pack with some extreme power issues.



*4.8 GT1*
1. JT 192
2. Buddy 191
3. WF Tom M. 190
4. Lil Wes 187
5. Rollin 186
6. Erik 184
7. Jeremy 182
8. Bob 175
9. Cap 172

Fastest Lap: WF Tom M., 4.827264, Red Lane

The 4.8 GT1 race was a tale of close racing and close shaves! JT kept his car going straight to take the win, followed closely by Buddy and Tom. Lil Wes and Rollin kept the pace as best they could, even breaking out at least once each. Erik, in his first full 4.8 race, came in 6th with a somewhat slow but consistent car, followed by Jeremy, who had some handling issues, Bob, and Cap bringing up the rear.


*Next race: Saturday, August 18 - NASCAR and GTP!*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for posting Erik. I will post the GTP race results soon.
Fast lap for 4.8 GT1 was faster than 4.92... I know I had around 4.822 and I think both Tom and Rollin had faster laps than me.  
It was a good close race night.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> Thanks for posting Erik. I will post the GTP race results soon.
> Fast lap for 4.8 GT1 was faster than 4.92... I know I had around 4.822 and I think both Tom and Rollin had faster laps than me.
> It was a good close race night.


Sorry, that was a 4.827, not 4.927, I made a mistake typing it. The computer printout (final copy) listed these fast laps for the top three:

JT: 4.827862
Buddy: 4.827982
Tom: 4.827264

So... oops, Tom DID have a faster lap. I really shouldn't try to post with a big headache.


----------



## SCSHobbies

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, August 18, 2007*

Lots of turnout tonight, awesome night of racing!


*5.1 NASCAR*
1. JP 174
2. Rick 173
3. Kyle P. 157
4. Stuart 156
5. Robert 153
6. Tom S. 146
7. Austin 113
8. Shelby 100
9. Marty 88
10. Pinky 86

Fastest Lap: JP, 5.155524, White Lane

JP and Rick had the fewest accidents and the most luck (though Rick was like a machine in his last couple of heats!) throughout the race, avoiding wrecks to take the top two spots. Kyle, Stuart, Robert, and Tom ran good races, but had problems with deslots (including other people's deslots), and Tom even lost a heat's worth of time replacing a non-functional controller! Austin went off in the fifth or sixth heat, Shelby was running her first race and trying her best to stay on, Marty left early, and Pinky pulled out after about five heats.



*4.9 NASCAR*
1. JT 185
2. Jeremy 181
3. Buddy 180
4. Eddie B. 176
5. Erik 175
6. Kyle H. 173
7. Johnny B. 144

Fastest Lap: Jeremy, 4.937135, Yellow Lane

This race was a good, close one between JT and Jeremy, but in the final heat Jeremy took the gloves off and ran as fast as he could, resulting in a ridiculous number of breakouts. Buddy pulled away from the rest of the field to take second, and Eddie beat out Erik for fourth by a lap. Kyle, who'd been running with Eddie and Erik most of the race, had trouble late and fell to sixth. Johnny had problems all night, and brought up the rear of the field.


*GTP*
1. Jeremy 205
2. Buddy 203
3. JT 203
4. Mike B. 203
5. Danny Z. 201
6. Johnny B. 192
7. Erik 187
8. Kyle H. 186
9. Kyle P. 179
10. Stuart 175
11. JP 146

Fastest Lap: Danny Z, 4.289649, Yellow Lane
(Next Fastest: Jeremy, 4.390142, Red Lane)

Jeremy kept his car running steady and put on a great driving display to take the win! The top five were close, swapping spots over and over as Buddy managed to take second by a couple of feet over JT, who wasn't far ahead of Mike! Johnny followed in sixth, with Erik's flat-to-the-track C11 coming in seventh. Kyle H. was just a lap behind Erik, then Kyle P. with his wild car (9:35 gear ratio!), Stuart's Champion GTP in his first GTP race, and finally JP with his beloved Parma Flexi-5 (which he loved so much he nearly did a happy dance on top of it!).


Track cleaning next Monday at 6pm, please help if you can! We'll have a good fast track next Wednesday for racing. If you can practice Tuesday to "break in" the glue, please do. :thumbsup: 

Also, we're looking at doing Group 12 racing on Fridays. Gp12 body with basic Gp12 motors, 3/32 axle, 64 pitch gears. Run 'em if you got 'em! :wave:


----------



## Ragnar

That was the second time my trigger wire has broken during a race with that controler. I hope we have it fixed this time. 
My thanks to Johnny B. for the quick repair job during the racing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Congratulations to Jeremy for his win in GTP, To J.P. for his win in 5.1 sec. NASCAR, and J.T. for the 4.9 NASCAR race. :thumbsup: 

Once again there was great racing at S.C.S., Thank you Buddy for providing a great place to race. :thumbsup: 

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Told you so*

J-dawg,

I told you that you are as good as anyone in the state.

And in Florida, that means you're as good as anyone in the country.

Congrats! Way to represent!

RI


----------



## SCSHobbies

Jeremys car was good. I kept running into a certain F5... 
Mike & DZ were not running there best motors and we were.... but it was fun.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Erik was going to post the results from Wednesday's GT1 race and he is usually pretty quick, I hope Tom is ok, he was not feeling good Wednesday.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sorry, I haven't had much access to a PC with my notebook messed up (should be getting it back online early next week). Here's the results!



*Race Results - Wednesday, August 22, 2007*

*5.1 GT1*
1. Bill M. 166
2. Stuart 165
3. Dale 160
4. Robert 157
5. Matt B. 150
6. Tom S. 147

Fastest Lap: Stuart, 5.155624, Yellow Lane

The 5.1 race, despite being a bit of a demolition derby, was a close race that came down to the wire with Bill and Stuart neck-and-neck for the last three heats, knowing whoever made the fewest mistakes would win, and that turned out to be Bill. Dale and Robert drove pretty good races to come in 3rd and 4th. Matt turned in a decent performance for 5th. Tom's car was nearly a DNF, as it was used as a ping pong ball (the poor newly painted body!), at one point being slammed up into the bridge and breaking a motor wire loose. Distractions from home didn't help the cause either (note to drivers: turn off cell phones before race, so people don't pester you with non-emergency calls!).



*4.8 GT1*
1. WF Tom M. 192
2. JT 192
3. Wes 190
4. Jeremy 189
5. Bob Lee 189
6. Buddy 189
7. Erik 182
8. Lil Wes 179
9. Cap 171
10. Rollin 128

Fastest Lap: Rollin, 4.827448, Black Lane

Rollin had the fastest car of the night, but it was Tom who took the win again, just edging out JT! There were a lot of breakouts in this race, and only two, maybe three drivers (Erik, Cap, maybe Bob?) didn't break out. Still, most drivers were able to pace themselves well on the fresh track, providing an exciting close race. Wes brought in third, followed by Jeremy, Bob, and Buddy who were all on the same lap and within three laps of the top spot! Erik held onto his car as it did its best to prove him wrong about its speed (but not the wisdom - or lack thereof - of running used tires), and snatched 7th away for certain when Lil Wes broke out a couple more times. Cap brought his car in 9th despite losing the motor twice. Rollin took an early beating after becoming a rider and hitting the wall hard, which knocked the guide flag off completely and become an issue. Once he'd fixed the car back up, he let loose and rattled off a number of breakout laps, showing just how fast his car could go!



The track was good for the night's racing after cleaning Monday (thanks to Buddy, Jeremy, both Toms, Erik, and Robert!), and a break-in session on Tuesday (thanks to Tom S., Erik, Robert, and the other folks whose name I didn't catch!). Looking forward to seeing more turnout on Saturday!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

My dad's doing okay, his diabetes was kicking in Wednesday on lack of food. He was looking forward to the GTP race with his fast little GTP car, but didn't feel like going out there and potentially wrecking people as he got dizzy. I think it was Rollin who noted that it's not easy to drive when the room is spinning?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, August 25, 2007*


*5.1 NASCAR*
1. Kyle 166/18
2. Erik 166/17
3. Rick 165
4. Richard 157
5. Austin 155
6. Robert 151
7. Pinkie 149
8. Tom S. 147
9. Ron 142
10. Stuart 117 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Robert, 5.155829, Red Lane

This was a back-and-forth race, though Erik took an early lead. A number of incidents narrowed the field back up, and Kyle went into the final heat with the lead. A slip-up by Kyle dropped him a full half a lap behind Erik and as Erik was coasting to the victory, taking it easy, another car came off and caught him, knocking his car out of its lane just long enough for Kyle to slip by and time to cut out, giving Kyle his first victory by just a couple of feet! Rick managed to pull his way back up to 3rd despite early problems, and Richard drove well to take 4th. Austin brought in 5th between two cars (one broke its guide flag!), and Robert came in 6th with a fast but ill-handling car. Pinkie brought in 7th, Tom S.'s mangled car (a brand new body!) took 8th, Ron pulled in 9th, and Stuart dropped out, taking the final position with a DNF.



*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Jeremy 183/7
2. WF Tom M. 183/6
3. Lil Wes 183/5
4. Buddy 181
5. JP 176
6. Eddie 172
7. Johnny B. 165
8. JT 117 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.827711, Orange Lane

This is what happens when two really good drivers decided to have some fun: A really close finish! Jeremy and Tom were the early leaders with JT, but an early accident dropped JT out of contention by binding up his chassis. Tom and Jeremy drove away from the field, but late in the race decided to start racing side-by-side, even going so far as to wait for the other if they came off! This allowed Wes to not only catch them from two laps back, but pass them for the lead. The two decided to really push it then, and Jeremy slid back into the lead by a few feet with Tom just edging out Wes by the nose of his car. Buddy brought in 4th despite some problems with his car, JP drove a clean race to pull in 5th, and problems plaguing both throughout the race saw Eddie and Johnny come in 6th and 7th. JT's DNF caused him to finish last, but he saved his motor and will be contending again next week!



*GTP*
1. Jeremy 214
2. WF Tom M. 213
3. Erik 198
4. Kyle 191
5. Johnny B. 187
6. Lil Wes 187
7. Tom S. 176
8. Stuart 170

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.179053, Red Lane

Jeremy and Tom M. were just way too fast, sometimes too fast for themselves! They set a new GTP record and easily took off from everyone else, with Jeremy driving the cleanest to take the win over Tom. Erik drove a solid race to round out the top three, followed by Kyle with the "WHAT Gear Ratio?!?" GTP. Johnny and Wes were close but Johnny edged out Wes at the end. Tom S. had troubles with his car after an accident caused his side pan to be stuck above the breaker bar, messing up the chassis's handling BAD! Stuart, in his first GTP race, brought up the final spot.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Big Time*

Congratulations to J-Dawg for the elusive Double Feature Win.

That 214 in GTP ties the lap total that current national champion, Mike "Biscuit" Bresett turned in the _*My Series*_ race back in March. Great run!


----------



## jax-red-evo9

ya it was a fun night of racing Thanks to my WFT built chassis so that I could turn that many laps in GTP. Thanks TOM!


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to Kyle on his first win at SCS! He drove a great race, just beating out Erik at the end for the race win after a fierce battle between the two. :thumbsup: 

Congratulations to Jeremy on his double header! Go Jeremy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, August 29, 2007*

Both breakouts were reduced tonight, to 5.0 and 4.7!


*5.0 GT1*
1. Austin 172
2. Stuart 171
3. Tom S. 158
4. Bill 155
5. Robert 152
6. Matt 150
7. Justin 123

Fastest Lap: Stuart, 5.155596, Blue Lane

In a bizarre festival of spinning cars, Austin and Stuart were lucky enough *not* to be slammed into, driven over, or knocked off track... at least more than about five times. Austin proved he can flat out drive and took the win, with Stuart just a lap behind. Tom S. pulled in third despite having his car bashed all over (and off) the track, Bill grabbed 4th with a car that started having late issues, Robert took 5th with an ill-handling car (which didn't know how to turn), and Matt and Justin did well for their experience (Justin also had some serious handle and braid issues).

Four drivers turned 5.1 laps, but no driver turned a 5.0.


_*4.7 GT1*_
1. WF Tom M. 192
2. Jeremy 191
3. Buddy 187
4. Rollin 185
5. Bob 183
6. Lil Wes 183
7. Cap 176
8. Erik 172

Fastest Lap: Jeremy, 4.718261, Green Lane

Tom and Jeremy did it again, running away from the field and keeping from going over the edge of the breakout (both had 4.71 laps, but no breakouts!). Buddy drove a really clean race and rounded out the podium. Rollin might have gotten into the top three, but he DID break out - even with it down to 4.7! Bob and Lil Wes had a fierce battled for 5th, with Bob finally grabbing it late in the race. Cap drove clean but didn't have the car to catch the rest of the field. Erik *did* have the motor to keep up, but some awkward handling issues caused him to become a rolling chicane (hi, Buddy!).



*GTP*
1. Bob 196
2. Erik 189
3. Stuart 174
4. Tom S. 162

Fastest Lap: Bob, 4.335807, Red Lane

Bob was loaned one of Tom M.'s cars, and it showed its speed! The car was a good three tenths faster than the rest of the field once Bob had it down pat, and there was no way anyone could catch him, though they gave it their best shot. Erik pulled in second, followed by Stuart, and Tom S., whose car was uncertain if it was a GTP car or a pinball after the race.



*Next race: NASCARs and GTPs, Saturday, September 1, 2007!*

If you have Group 12 cars or 4.5" Dirt Modifieds, bring them out to the track! We're hoping to get both started up on a regular basis!


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulations to Austin for driving well and winning his race. :thumbsup: 

Congratulations to all for their races. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Go Austin!! He is still talking about it.


----------



## Ragnar

Sorry we didn't make the race tonight, it's Erik's birthday and his mother expected us all to be around the table for the dinner she cooked for him. (By the way, it was a great dinner - catfish fillets and shrimp with baked potato!)


----------



## SCSHobbies

Slot Car Speedway is growing. Jeremy has leased the open unit at the front and will racing/selling HO cars. We have already put a door way thru and it will also be extra pit space for the 1/24th side.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, September 1, 2007*

Sorry for the lack of description, I wasn't there!


*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Cap 175
2. Johnny 174
3. Rick 166
4. Austin 154
5. Stuart 153
6. Nathan 118

Fastest Lap: Johnny, 5.046885, Purple Lane



*4.7 NASCAR*
1. Eddie B. 187
2. Jeremy 186
3. Bob 181
4. Lil Wes 178
5. Wes 177
6. WF Tom M. 176
7. Buddy 170

Fastest Lap: Eddie B., 4.827436, Orange Lane


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, September 5, 2007*

*5.0 GT1*
1. Bill 166
2. Robert 152
3. Tom S. 150
4. Mitch 142
5. Gary 140
6. Gene 108
7. Mikey 104
8. Josh 73

Fastest Lap: Bill, 5.000293, Red Lane

Oof, a bad day to be a turn marshal! In their defense, four of the eight drivers were first-time racers (well, one was returning to 1/24 after a LONG hiatus): Mitch, Gene, Mikey, and Josh (who just got his car together before the race and was learning the basics of slot racings as he raced). Bill was lucky enough not to get clobbered and ran off with the race. Robert drove a fast but unlucky car to second, breaking out twice in the process! Tom had a nice handling car that went downhill after a number of incidents mangling the body forced the body to be taped in position, but still managed a podium. Mitch grabbed fourth in his first race, followed by Gary, the returning Gene, and finally Mikey and Josh, both of whom had no prior 1/24 experience. The race was a "slot car aerobics class" as Buddy put it, with turn marshals having to dance all over their turns.



*4.7 GT1*
1. Buddy 193
2. Jeremy 193
3. JT 193
4. WF Tom M. 193
5. Bob 188
6. David 175
7. Erik 173
8. Cap 173

Fastest Lap: Bob, 4.718659, Yellow Lane

What a race and what a finish! Buddy beat Jeremy by a mere three feet, a margin given significance by a first heat breakout lap by Jeremy (4.671s). JT was a handful of feet behind Jeremy, and then Tom just a few more feet behind him - all on the same lap! Bob pulled in fifth with a fast car. David, Erik, and Cap put up a fierce battle for the final three positions, with every accident or misfortune playing into the race. David kept his car running good enough to snatch 6th in the final heat, with Erik and Cap rounding out the field.



No racing Saturday - My Series race day!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for posting Erik. It was a great race.
Friday we will have a NASCAR warm up race @7:30.

SATURDAY we will be Hosting the state series "MySeries". I hope everyone comes and has a good time. 
Track opens at 8:00am  
Basic info
1st race is Am NASCAR motor handout at 9:00 - you will get a handout motor to use. Any NASCAR body it must be cut on the cut line and have a front bumper and it will need 3 numbers and an interior. Lil Wes is saying he will win.... :woohoo: 
2nd race AGE NASCAR - motor handout at ??
3rd race Expert NASCAR - American 16d's 3/32 axle
4th race GTP - Sealed Super 16d's like we run, just need 3 numbers and an interior.
5th race GP12

I hope to see everyone. Friday and Saturday :wave:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

When are you opening Friday?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Friday, Friday, Friday*



Wingless Wonder said:


> When are you opening Friday?



I believe Buddy is planning to be open by 3pm on Friday, September 7th.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Results from: 
Race # 8 
Slot Car Speedway - Jacksonville 

Novice - NASCAR 

1. Wes Dean Jr 183 
2. JP Snyder 167 
3. David Arthur 162 
4. Stuart Andrews 161 
5. Erik Setzer 160 
6. Cap Powell 159 
7. Bill McDermott 157 
8. Marty 133/7 
9. Austin Houser 133/6 
10. Zach Shearl 133/5 
11. Tom Setzer DNF 

Yes Wes did have 183 laps! He was fast and drove a very good race. 

AGE - NASCAR 

1. Tom Marlowe 184 
2. Kyle Hall 182 
3. Wesley Dean Sr 182 
4. Jason Burnside 180 
5. Jeremy Shumate 179 
6. Johnny Banks 177 
7. John Thompson 170 
8. Greg Walker 167 
=== 
** Rollin ran the qualifier and was the 5th to make the main but do to other commitments had to leave prior to the main so the 9th qualifier was moved to 8th and Rollin was posted as 9th. 
It took 174+ to make the main. 
9. Rollin Isbell 176 ** 
10. Henery Burnside 169 
11. Peter Crawley 168 
12. Bill Ashabranner 162 
13. Richard Houston 162 
14. Mr Bill 160 
15. Bill Pinch 157 
16. Stu Marder 150 
17. Bill Colvard 147 
18. Danny Mayer 146 
19. Stephen Bowman 136 
20. Ron Delancy 126 
21. Jimmie Parris 115 

Expert - NASCAR 

1. Mike Bresett 202 
2. Kyle Hall 191 
3. Danny Zona 189 
4. Wes Dean Jr 186 
5. Jason Burnside 180 
6. Thomas Burnside 171 
7. Bill Ashabranner 167 
8. William Burnside 132 

GTP 

1. Danny Zona 216 
2. Mike Bresett 210 
3. Jeremy Shumate 207 
4. Tom Marlowe 205 
5. John Thompson 203 
6. Wes Dean Sr 202 
7. Greg Walker 192 
8. Johnny Banks 157 

It took 192+ to make the main 

9. Kyle Hall 186 
10. Mr Bill 185 
11. Bill Ashabranner 184 
12. Erik Setzer 184 
13. Stuart Andrews 180 
14. Wes Dean Jr 176 
15. Kyle Poston 175 
16. Jason Burnside 151 
17. Cap Powell 142 

Box Stock 12 

1. William Burnside 234 
2. Jason Burnside 234 
3. Stu Marder 217 
4. Tom Marlowe 217 
5. Peter Crawley 213 
6. Johnny Banks 199 
7. Thomas Burnside 199 
8. Henery Burnside 189 
9. Randy Shearl 184 

Thanks to everyone who made the trip.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its race night :woohoo:


----------



## Ragnar

Wish we could have been there, I hate getting old. My health has let me down again. I hope everyone had a great night of racing.

Tom S.


----------



## jax-red-evo9

tom and erik will you be up tomorrow night to race..? bring your ho cars the track is working good now see you later


----------



## Ragnar

I will be there if my health permits me. There is always good racing with the group at S.C.S.. If we can make it we will bring the HOs.

Tom


----------



## jax-red-evo9

sounds good i got some new ho cars in today some JL cars and i have some wizzard cars on the way


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night!!!! :woohoo: 

Sorry I have not posted the results lately. I had them in my hand last night but set them down for a min and forgot them again. Maybe Erik will be there tonight and pick them up and post them for me.

Tom I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wed 09/12

5.00 GT1

1. Randall 172
2. Matt 163
3. Stuart 156
4. Mitch 145
5. Bill 143

4.70 GT1

1. Jeremy 192
2. Tom 192
3. L Wes 191
4. Buddy 189
5. Cap 189
6. David 182
7. Bob 179
8. Rollin DNF
9. JT DNF

Saturday 09/15

5.00 NASCAR

1. JP 178
2. Rick 174
3. Randall 162
4. Pinkie 160
5. Stuart 158

4.80 NASCAR

1. Tom 190
2. Buddy 189
3. Jeremy 185
4. JT 185
5. L Wes 184
6. Eddie 179
7. Johnny 176
8. Bob 175

GTP

1. Buddy 211
2. JT 204
3. Jeremy 203
4. Tom 201
5. Johnny 196
6. Stuart 171


Wed 09/19

5.3 GT1

1. Shelby 119
2. Gene 112
3. Mikey 108
4. Josh 105
5. Nick 98
6. Joe 97
7. Misty 88

4.70 GT1

1. Jeremy 193
2. Tom 193
3. Buddy 187
4. Cap 185
5. Bob 181
6. Randall 176
7. Stuart 152
8. Matt 149
9. Bill M 136

:thumbsup: 

See everyone Saturday


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Go Cap! Moving up through the ranks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh, and congratulations to SCS for a full year of operation! On this day one year ago, SCS held its first race. 


We've been trying to get up there, but my dad's health hasn't been very good the past couple of weeks, compounded by me finding a way to get a very nasty cold in the middle of summer. :freak:

We'll be there as soon as we can... and with HO cars too, Jeremy.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Day!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

We now have box stickers for: GT1 - NASCAR & GTP
1st 2nd & 3rd for both races 
The box stickers look really good and were sponsored by Dale Nettles.

** New Fall Hours: Effective 10/01 **

Sunday - Closed
Monday- Closed
Tues - Fri 6pm til 8:30
Saturday 3pm til ??

We may try to schedule some special races on Sunday afternoons once a month. Ideas let me know.


----------



## jax-red-evo9

i think a COT with a open motor will be fun


----------



## SCSHobbies

COT Race Sounds good. 
I will post the Wed results tonight.

See everyone Saturday!! 

The Pro Slot FX Chassis will be here soon.... I have been told early next week. As soon as they are in stock we will have them the next day. :woohoo:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Wed 09/26

5.00 GT1

1. Stuart 163
2. Matt 150
3. Mitch 142
4. Joe 139
5. Jay 131
6. Nick 100

4.70 GT1

1. WF Tom 195
2. Jeremy 195
3. JT 193
4. Bob 190
5. Buddy 188
6. Cap 186
7. David 178


See everyone Saturday


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sat 09/29

5.00 NASCAR

1. JP 176
2. John P. 171
3. Stuart 167
4. Rick 163
5. Austin DNF

4.80 NASCAR

1. Buddy 190
2. Eddie B 188
3. Jeremy 188
4. Tom 188
5. Bob 177

GTP

1. Jeremy 207
2. Tom 192
3. Stuart 158
4. John P DNF


===========
NEW PARTS on the way :woohoo: 

The NEW Speed FX Chassis is on the way. 
Also O/S has some new GT1 bodies out. Audi - Bentley - Porsche - Lola
New parts should be in stock Tues. :dude:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - October 3, 2007*


*5.0 GT1*
1. Stuart 168
2. Robert 163
3. Tom S. 158
4. John P. 153
5. Joe 144

Fastest Lap: Stuart, 5.000048, Red Lane

Stuart had a hot car tonight, breaking out multiple times (even down to a 4.87s lap!) as he cruised to a win over Robert and Tom S., who'd been out for a month, John P, who'd also been out of the loop for a while, and newcomer Joe. The race was clean at first, then had a few flips and slams. In the end at least one car went away beaten, as Tom S.'s Mosetti chassis was badly bent when it became a rider (thanks Erik!) after a turn marshal (who shall not be named) put his car down in the wrong lane.



*4.7 GT1*
1. Jeremy 193
2. Buddy 191
3. JT 190
4. Tom M. 185
5. David 184
6. Cap 183
7. Erik 176
8. Bill 167

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.766266, Red Lane

Good close racing in the fast class! Jeremy stayed consistent throughout the race to take the win, followed closely by Buddy and JT. JT had a horrible first heat with problems in the track causing him to come off multiple times, dropping him five laps behind right out of the gates. Tom M. had an eventful race and managed 4th, with the highly competitive duo of David and Cap right behind. Erik, also returning from a month-long away time and driving a woefully slow car, did his best to stay out of trouble (by stay out of trouble we mean try not to punt and/or be punted by more than half a dozen cars) to come in 7th, with Bill rounding out the field.


Overall a fun night of racing!


----------



## Ragnar

It was good to be back at the Track with a great bunch of racers. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Glad your feeling better Tom.

===
The New Pro Slot Chassis will be here Friday.


Wed night we talked about another Wed night Points series. We are going to run the new COT bodies. We will still run the GT1's until we start.

See ya at the track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 10/6/07*

Here are the race results for Saturday, October 6, 2007.

*Amateur NASCAR - 5.1 Breakout*
1. JP - 167
2. John Parks - 164
3. Bill - 137
4. Joe - 134
5. Mikey - 119
6. Shelby - 110
7. Gene - 107
8. Nick - 100 (First race .... ever.)

Fast Lap - JP - 5.117041 on Orange


*Amateur NASCAR - 4.8 Breakout*
1. Jeremy Shumate - 190 and 8 sections
2. John "JT" Thompson - 190 and 5 sections
3. Eddie Broyles - 184
4. David Arthur - 182
5. Tom Marlowe - 180
6. Rollin Isbell - 178
7. Johnny Banks - 177
8. Stewart "The Dremel Boy" - 169
9. Dale Nettles - 146

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.827331 on Purple



Next race is *GT 1* on *Wednesday, October 10th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/10/07*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, October 10, 2007

*GT1 - 4.7 Breakout*
1. Buddy Houser - 197 & 6 Sections - New Track Record 
2. John "JT" Thompson - 196
3. Tom Marlowe - 194
4. Cap Powell - 187
5. Stuart "The Dremel Boy" - 186
6. Jeremy Shumate - 183
7. David Arthur - 181
8. Joe - 162 <---- Winner of the "B Main"
9. Matt - 154
10. Rollin Isbell - 130

4.7 Breakout - Fast Lap - Jeremy Shumate - 4.718029 on Green
5.0 Breakout - Fast Lap - Joe - 5.047040 on Orange

Quick Note ...... Great run for Buddy especially considering he broke out once and we had very few turn marshalls. 

And on a sad note ..... Those in attendance were honored to witness the passing of a Great Sealed 16D. I bought "Ol' Number 9" from Les Newman at Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay nearly four years ago. It spent most of it's life being geared to reduce its speed to avoid breakouts. One of the last times I was at the track it was turning GT1 laps on a fresh track in the very low 4.6's in practice (and breaking out in the race.) Wednesday, part way through my third heat it slowed as it exited the donut and didn't come up to full song down the straight. By the time it reached the driver's stand the burnt winds were obvious and it was giving off just a whiff of "ProSlot Perfume." She will be missed.


----------



## SCSHobbies

We are all sorry for your loss Rollin. At least it was fast until the smoky end. In motor years it was like 100 yrs old.


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE night!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/17/07*

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 17th.

*GT-1 - 5.0 Breakout*
1. Matt - 169 - 11
2. Pinkie - 169 - 7
3. Bill - 168
4. Joe - 163
5. Jay - 143
6. Nick - 129

Matt, Pinkie and Bill ran on the same lap just about the entire race. One late deslot by Pinkie gave Matt the chance to secure the win.

Fast Lap - Pinkie - 5.000277 on Yellow


*GT-1 - 4.7 Breakout*
1. Jeremy Shumate - 197 - 13 (New Track Record)
2. John "JT" Thompson - 194
3. Cap Powell - 188
4. Rollin Isbell - 184 (Jeremy, thank you for loaning me a motor)
5. Tom Marlowe - 178+
6. Stuart "The Dremel Boy" - 170 (DNF)


Jeremy and Tom ran on the same lap most of the race with JT close behind. Late in the race, Tom broke out and then after breaking out for a second time decided to see just how fast the car would go. The answer is 4.499  

Fast Legal Lap - Jeremy Shumate - 4.718208 on Green


Next Race is 4" NASCAR Amateur Class on Saturday, October 20th.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo: 

*** Next Wed is 10/31 Halloween so we will move our Wed race to Tues 10/30 for that week only. Thanks All.
The COT point series is coming........ 11/07 thru 12/19 it will be a 7 week series with 1 drop. Using the same car just change the body. 

The year seems to be flying by, we will have our Christmas party on 12/22 :hat: 

See you soon. :wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/24/07*

Here's part of what you missed if you were not at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida on Wednesday, October 24th.

Good, close racing in both divisions. Most of the guys in the 5.0 race wanted to move to a lower breakout so Buddy obilged with a 4.8 breakout.

*GT-1 - 4.8 Breakout*
1. JP Snyder - 180
2. Stuart Andrews - 179
3. Joe - 173
4. Matt - 169
5. Mitch - 156
6. Randall - 150

Most of the race had JP, Stuart, Joe and Randall swapping the lead around depending on who was in the middle and who was on a gutter lane. Randall tried to run on three wheels and then tried a 26.5 Tooth gear and eventually called it a night. Great run for JP! He drove a smart race, kept the car on the track and turned consistent lap times for the win.

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.843604 on Orange


*GT-1 - 4.7 Breakout*
1. Tom Marlowe - 197 & 14 Sections - _New Track Record_
2. John "JT" Thompson - 195
3. Buddy Houser - 194
4. David Arthur - 188
5. Cap Powell - 178
6. Jeremy Shumate - 178
7. Rollin Isbell - 122

Another great run for Tom. It becomes "expected" but should not be overlooked. JT kept the pressure on but also had the Lexan magnets turned on. I think he found almost everybody just as they came off. Jeremy had a very fast car but broke out too many times to be a factor ---- other than destroying my car. Let's just say that the .025 C-11 does not like getting launched in the lower bank .... at all.

Fast Lap - Jeremy Shumate - 4.717892 on Blue


*Remember ...... *next week the race is on *Tuesday, October 30th* and is the last race for the GT-1 bodies.

Next Race is *Saturday, October 27th* .... NASCAR.


----------



## jax-red-evo9

sorry


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

jax-red-evo9 said:


> sorry



Yeah.


----------



## SCSHobbies




----------



## Wingless Wonder

Huh... 5.0 replace by 4.8 for just two people who should be racing in the 4.7 class. Oh well, guess that drops me from running for another few weeks.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Upon further review.....*

Erik,

Get your azz back to the track. We have missed you, Robert and your Dad being at the track and, I'm tired of posting the results.

Actually five out of the six drivers asked either for a lower breakout or to race in the 4.7 race. It made the most sense to have two races based on experience levels. Here are the Best Times from the 4.8 race:

Stuart - 4.843 on Orange
Randall - 4.890 on Black
Joe - 4.944 on Blue
JP - 4.984 on White
Matt - 5.046 on Purple
Mitch - 5.382 on Red

*Note* that JP won the race with the _fourth_ fastest car by staying out of trouble.

So, acutally, four out of the six were under 5.0 and Matt was on the verge. Mitch has just gotten back into slots and is getting faster every week. 

Grab a controller and come race. You know, support your local slot car track and have fun at the same time. Besides, *you* have a 4.7 car if you'd ditch the Mosetti chassis.

Last GT-1 race is *Tuesday, October 30th*. (I think the track will be closed on Halloween.)

First COT NASCAR Points Race is *Wednesday, November 7th*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

It's not the chassis... that Mosetti's the car I've been driving all along. The motor I had it in that was so darn fast suddenly gave up the ghost, then I stuck another motor in but that motor is seriously low on power. I might be able to get something done with it.

There's no guarantees the two C-11's I have will be any faster, but the main reason I haven't raced them is I have no bodies for them. I have two cars that are (were?) proven commodities, they got the new bodies when I needed them, and I only get a new body when I need one to replace a trashed one. No spares, none for the C-11's... hopefully I'll get that fixed, but eh...

Anyway, maybe the track's in better condition too, last couple of times we made it up there the track was either too sticky or not sticky enough, so between slick tires (old tires!), and motors burning up (my Gp12 even died again!), it's been a bit hard to get the cars decent enough to be competitive, and I love you guys, really I do, but racing with a back-marker car isn't going to do me, or anyone else, any good.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Reality Check*

Oh, I don't have any illusion that I'm going to compete for the win every time out.

I just enjoy racing little toy cars.

Erik, Don't let not having a body stop you from coming to the track. WE can always find you a body to run. I think Jeremy's bodies were on at least three cars in the 4.7 race this past Wednesday.

Rollin


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Okay, well, we'll be there Wednesday... turns out we had a motor (two, actually!) so one will be set up for the Mos. Also need to get these COT bodies painted.

I don't think I'll win each time, what I meant is when you know your car is such a dog it can't keep up with anyone, then it's not so much fun. If the car feels fast enough and you're able to race, even for 5th or 6th, hey, some of the best battles I've had have been toward the back of the pack, good fun, that! I just mean those races when you know the only thing you're doing is going in circles... Though yeah, I did do one of those last time out, pretty much to just get in laps and more experience. Have to say I'm happy that I wasn't a factor at all, if you know what I mean.  I think I only came off once or twice of my own doing that race, which isn't to say that I didn't end up off nearly a dozen times.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tuesday Night This Week!!!!!


----------



## Ragnar

We will try to be there Tuesday.

Cheers
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo: 

Hope yall make it Tom.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

jax-red-evo9 said:


> sorry



Jimmy Spencer said to tell you hello.


----------



## SCSHobbies




----------



## Wingless Wonder

Jimmy Spencer?  


Sorry we didn't make it, my dad wasn't doing so well. On top of that, his PC's power supply burnt out.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Too long to type...

Tuesday 10/30 GT1 

We opted to run all together but score separate

1. JT 196
2. Jeremy 195
3. Tom 195
4. Buddy 194
5. David 192
6. Cap 190
7. Doug 189
8. Matt 181 1st
9. Randall 180 2nd
10. Joe 171 3rd
11. Rollin 162
12. Shelby 123 4th

Next Race Saturday!! NASCAR & GTP

Next Wednesday we will start the Nascar COT series.
You can run standard NASCAR body if you want but the COT IS LEGAL.


----------



## Ragnar

I really hope I will be able to make the series races.

Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

We hope yall can make it too.


The COT point series is coming........ 11/07 thru 12/19 it will be a 7 week series with 1 drop. Using the same car just change the body. Any NASCAR Body is legal.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 11/3/07*

Here are the race results for Saturday, November 3rd at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*.

Tom and Johnny spent a little time Saturday morning to conduct an experiment. They swapped the driver positions around so that Red was driven from nearest the computer and Black was driven from nearest the Driver's Corner. The hope is/was to make it easier to see your car on Black as you go through the doughnut.

The drivers were split into two races and then scored together.

*Amateur NASCAR - 4.8 Breakout*
1. Eddie Broyles - 184
2. Buddy Houser - 183
3. John "JT" Thompson - 179
4. Tom Marlowe - 177
5. Rollin Isbell - 172
6. Johnny Banks - 171
7. Doug Smith - 164
8. Stuard Andrews - 154
9. Bill - 153
10. Nathan Pickett - 116
11. Eddie Stilley - 72 (DNF)

The uniqueness of the driving positions and the track conditions kept the lap times up. No breakouts and Eddie Broyles had the only laps in the 4.8's.

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.828149 on Yellow

*Track Cleaning Party - Monday, November 5th.*

*Next race is the First Race of the NASCAR COT Series - Wednesday, November 7th*


----------



## Ragnar

Wish we could have stayed for the Race yesterday. We have been missing too many races. We plan to be there for the Series Race Wensday. It was definitly different driving with the driver stations reversed. 
Thanks go out to Tom M. and Johnny for working on the track. :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Day :woohoo: 

The new points series starts today. NASCAR bodies same car.


----------



## Ragnar

We will be there tonight!


----------



## Ragnar

We will be there tonight!
Forgive the double post

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Last night was the first race in the NASCAR series, originally dubbed the "COT" Series but only maybe half the cars were COT bodies!

Turnout was lighter than hoped for, and even lighter when Marty had to head home early and Tom S. wasn't feeling up to racing (an unfortunate mistake on his part, considering the easy points up for grabs, even if he'd only turned in ten laps). All the racers were run together, in two races that had five and four drivers, respectively.

Final results were:

5.0 NASCAR
1. JP 168
2. Joe 165


4.8 NASCAR
1. JT 189
2. David 187
3. Tom M. 181
4. Cap 175
5. Erik 168
6. Stuart 160
7. Rollin 152

Fastest Lap: David, 4.827400s, Black Lane

Both races were reasonably clean, though the first race had a good number of track calls. Both David and Tom M. broke out a half dozen laps or so. JT had a car that was somewhat slower but was steady and kept chugging along with very few, if any, deslots. Erik pulled his old C-11 out of the stable and it gave him some trouble trying to get used to it; the car also had problems with the body collapsing repeatedly, especially upon contact with a hand, and the motor almost burning up during one heat when the body got caught down around the motor. Rollin had a very fast car, but it acted up most of the race, making it almost impossible to drive, and he lost a lot of time trying to fix it.

Points as of Week 1:

5.0 NASCAR
1. JP 24
2. Joe 22


4.8 NASCAR
1. JT 24
2. David 22
3. Tom M. 20
4. Cap 18
5. Erik 16
6. Stuart 14
7. Rollin 12


Series results and points can be found here, updated weekly:
http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/scshobbies/series/


----------



## Ragnar

It's not too late to get in the COT Series, so come on in and enjoy some great racing. 
Everyone was having fun last night, and I wish I had been in the race instead of just watching. I hope I will be able to race in the rest of the series.
We will be submiting an article on the series, with photographs of the Top finishers in each Break out class. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for posting Erik.

Hope to see everyone Saturday.

Coming soon a GTP points series on Saturdays.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Day!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Jimmy*

Jeremy,

Jimmy Spencer said to say, "hello."

RI


----------



## Wingless Wonder

We had a MUCH better turnout this week for the series races than last week!


*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 2*

*5.0 Series*
1. Joe 167
2. John P. 165
3. Matt 165
4. Bill 157
5. Stefan 153
6. Nick 150
7. Tom S. 145

Fastest Lap: Matt, 5.000155s, Yellow Lane

The race started close, and ended reasonably close with just 22 laps separating first from last. The main factor was how much punishment a car took! This race had a lot of big hits, some lead swapping, and a lot of car fixing going on. Many of the drivers were just returning from racing sabbaticals (some of which were forced on them!). Others, such as Tom, just encountered bad luck (his car's body found any way it could to mangle itself). In the end, Joe's mostly clean race and superbly handling car took the win.



*4.8 Series*
1. David 187
2. Buddy 185
3. JT 185
4. Tom M. 184
5. Cap 170
6. Erik 168
7. Stuart 162
8. Pinkie 139
9. Rollin 121

Fastest Lap: Cap, 4.827359s, Green Lane

David takes his first win in the "A class"! With a display of speed AND handling, David took an early lead and never relinquished it. Buddy, JT, and Tom put up a close battle for second, with some of the slower drivers becoming factors in the race! Cap had some handling problems with an otherwise fast car, as did Erik, though they had an exciting battle down to the finish. Stuart drove steady but his car didn't have the speed or handling to keep pace. Both Pinkie and Rollin were DNFs were car problems.

Points when I get them figured up!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 2 Points*


*5.0 NASCAR 2007*
1 Joe 46 
2 JP 24 
3 John P 22 
4 Matt 20 
5 Bill 18 
6 Stefan 16 
7 Nick 14 
8 Tom S 12 
9 Marty 0 


*4.8 NASCAR 2007*
1 David 46 
2 JT 44 
3 Tom M 38 
4 Cap 34 
5 Erik 30 
6 Stuart 26 
7 Buddy 22 
8 Rollin 22 
9 Pinkie 10


----------



## SCSHobbies

NASCAR & GTP Saturday!! We are going to start on time @ 7:30. 

I worked on a new FX Chassis last night... its good and thats with the reg pans, going to try the lighter pan Sat.  The JK will be parked for the night. I will prob build another FX for the case as a Ready To Win car. 


Christmas is coming up quick. I have some Chrismas Specials on some of the higher price items like Controlers and Power Supply if you pre-order them. Also we will have some WFT built RTW GTP cars for sale and maybe a WFT RTW NASCAR.
So if you dont want your wife to get you shirts and socks tell her what you want - GO FAST PARTS! Send her in and I will tell her what you want. 

See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, November 17*

Here are the results for Saturday, November 17, 2007 from Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
*They ran two separate races and then merged the results*
1. Eddie Broyles - 189 (Winner of the First Race)
2. Tom Marlowe - 184
3. John "JT" Thompson - 182/15
4. Doug Smith - 182/4 (Winner of the Second Race)
5. Rollin Isbell - 181
6. Johnny Banks - 179
7. Buddy Houser - 175/15
8. John Parks - 175/15
9. Stuart Andrews - 169
10. Frank from Connecticut - 167
11. Rick Tomlinson - 162
12. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 156


*GTP*
*This was a tune-up race for the upcoming Saturday Night GTP Extravagana Serie. They ran this race using the Crazy Lane format to insure having turn marshals*
1. Buddy Houser - 209
2. Tom Marlowe - 200
3. Rollin Isbell - 199
4. Johnny Banks - 196
5. Doug Smith - 190
6. Frank from Connecticut - 185
7. John Parks - 184
8. Eddie Broyles - DQ - 194 (changed cars a little over mid-race after he let all of the smoke get out of the motor.)

Lots of fun had by all. Next race is *COT NASCAR* on *Wednesday, November 21st.*

*Note: Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* will be closed on Thursday and Friday for the Thanksgiving holiday and will reopen on Saturday, November, 24th.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its race night!!!! NASCAR 7:30 :woohoo: :woohoo: 


Just a reminder, We will be closed on Thrusday and Friday and reopen with normal hours (3PM) Saturday and racing at 7:30 NASCAR & GTP

I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 3*

*5.0 Class*
1. John P. 175
2. Matt 174
3. Joe 173
4. Stefan 164
5. Pinkie 163
6. Tom S. 152
7. Nick 152

Fastest Lap: John P., 5.000086, White Lane

This was actually a pretty clean race, though some moments did stand out (like Joe popping Matt across the track!). John, Matt, and Joe all traded the lead and at the end John just edged out Matt. Joe also had a breakout that didn't help! Stefan and Pinkie fell behind with a few accidents, and bad luck struck early and often for Tom and Nick.


*4.8 Class*
1. JT 187
2. Doug 187
3. Tom M. 187
4. Buddy 183
5. Eddie B. 180
6. Erik 178
7. Frank 178
8. Rollin 177
9. Stuart 176
10. Cap 174
11. Randall 157

Fastest Lap: Doug, 4.827420, Green Lane

With a huge field, it was obvious anything could happen, and it did! A very close race-long battle for the win ended with JT taking the top spot over Doug and Tom, all three in the same lap. Breakouts came back to haunt their drivers in that one! Buddy had some problems but managed to pull in fourth. Eddie got back into in and pulled in fifth. Erik had a horrible time on white lane for more than half of the heat with a problem on the track, but otherwise had a good race to take sixth. Frank hadn't run on the track in a while so his performance was very good. Rollin had some problems during the race, relegating him to eighth. Stuart and Cap battled fiercely and were on pace to compete for sixth position, but had some accidents in the final two heats that dropped them out of competition. Randall rounded up the field, having not raced on the track in a few weeks and also having to get used to the new lane positioning (he did have a fast car though!).


Lots of good racing, and there's more races yet to come!

Points will be updated later.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 3 Points*

*5.0 Class*
1 Joe 66 
2 John P 46 
3 Matt 42 
4 Stefan 34 
5(t) Tom S 26 
5(t) Nick 26 
7 JP 24 
8 Bill 18 
9 Pinkie 16 


*4.8 Class*
1 JT 68 
2 Tom M 58 
3 David 46 
4(t) Erik 44 
4(t) Cap 44 
6 Buddy 40 
7 Stuart 36 
8 Rollin 32 
9 Doug 22 
10 Eddie B 16 
11 Frank 12 
12(t) Randall 10 
13(t) Pinkie 10


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, November 24, 2007*

Pretty good turnout tonight!

*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Rick 168
2. John P. 167
3. JP 160
4. Pinkie 159

Fastest Lap: JP, 5.063352, White Lane

*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Erik 191*
2. Tom M. 189
3. Buddy 188
4. David 186
5. Frank 184
6. Doug 180
7. Johnny 178
8. Eddie B. 176
9. Eddie S. 175
*New NASCAR record

Fastest Lap: Erik, 4.827262, Red Lane

We ran all the NASCAR racers in one combined race tonight, and it was pretty clean overall! The 5.0 group saw Rick take the win, just nudging out John P., then JP with a fast car but having problems (I think he had to switch cars at one point), and finally Pinkie.

The 4.8 group saw stiff competition, but Erik took the win with a very fast NASCAR that stayed on the track with very few offs (his early breakout probably slowed him down enough to keep his car steady!). The race was very close, every accident playing a factor for some position or another. Tom was just able to edge out Buddy, with David and Frank not far behind. Doug, Johnny, Eddie B., and Eddie S. rounded out the field, but all had competitive cars, though some did have car problems. This was Erik's first win with the "A Class".


*GTP*
1. Tom 216
2. Johnny 202
3. David 196
4. Erik 193
5. Frank 190
6. John P. 186
7. Doug 173
8. JP 168
9. Eddie B. 159

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.280946, Orange Lane

Tom once again proved he's got the fastest GTP around, lapping the field over and over while they raced each other for position. Johnny had a very fast car as well and pulled in second. David took third with another good car, edging out Erik who lost precious laps in the first heat with a loose gear before Tom fixed it. The rest of the field had their share of problems, including JP burning up a motor and Eddie pulling out early. In the final heats, David was racing to gain positions while Frank and Doug playfully raced him knowing they had next to no chance of changing their finishing order but could have a lot of fun finishing the race!


*Next race:* Wednesday, November 28, 2007; NASCAR 2007 Series


----------



## Ragnar

I always Knew Erik had the driving talent to compete with the faster drivers, but there are several very good drivers at SCS&H the racing is always very close and very competrtive. 

Erik has had help from Tom M. and several other top drivers since we first entered the door of SCS. This is the kind of group everyone should get a chance to race with. They make evertone feel welcome, and are always ready to help other drivers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Anyone looking for a friendly place to race should check out Slot Car Speedway:

Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies
1906-3 Parental Home Rd
Jacksonville, FL 32216

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Congrats*

Erik,

Congratulations on your first A Main Win.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

I think it was the Pro Mount SCS body that he bought right before the race. :thumbsup: Last Wed night David bought one and he won too. There must be some thing too it.  Place your orders now!!
Good run Erik, he was fast and stayed out of the wrecks. 

See everyone Wednesday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 4*

Lots of racers for the fourth week race, and even some new racers who weren't in the series races!



*5.0 Race - Non Series*
1. Rusty 154
2. Nelson 142
3. Son 125
4. Justin 115
5. Billy 99

Fastest Lap: Nelson, 5.430312, Yellow Lane

This was a pretty good race considering these guys were either fresh to the track or had a day's practice tops! Rusty and Nelson had "Ready To Win" cars, and the others had gotten ready-to-go cars from the shop as well. It wasn't the cleanest race, but it wasn't that ugly either, and these guys showed a lot of enthusiasm and potential, so we look forward to them coming back for more!



*5.0 NASCAR Series*
1. John P. 173
2. Joe 166
3. JP 161
4. Matt 161
5. Bill 158
6. Tom S. 147

Fastest Lap: Matt, 5.000091, Yellow Lane

This race was close at first but slowly John pulled away, heading into the final heat with a nine lap advantage! Many of the drivers had problems with their cars' handling. Matt lost a lap or two breaking out, costing him a top three finish. Bill's motor decided to start giving up the ghost late, which dropped him out of contention. With health problems giving him trouble driving his car, Tom had to pull out during the fifth heat, and Doug used the remaining three heats on Tom's lanes to get some extra practice.



*4.8 NASCAR Series*
1. JT 190
2. Rollin 184
3. Tom M. 184
4. Buddy 183
5. David 183
6. Erik 181
7. Cap 172
8. Doug 171
9. Stuart 164

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.827930, Blue Lane

JT and Erik looked like the class of the field early, pulling away from the rest with Erik having the edge, until his tires and braid began to wear out (too many races on one set of tires!). The rest of the race was very close, though, as driving was pretty clean. Cap struggled with a fresh set of tires, and Doug had some problems with an otherwise fast car (he had two breakouts!). Stuart had no chance to keep pace, as his fastes lap was a 5.09s lap.



Points to come!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 4 Points*

Now that it's Week 4, I'm going to start posting the series points with all races and with one week's results dropped. The series is seven weeks with a drop race, so we are about halfway through.


*5.0 NASCAR*
1 Joe 88 
2 John P 70 
3 Matt 60 
4 JP 44 
5 Tom S 40 
6(t) Stefan 34 
6(t) Bill 34 
8 Nick 26 
9 Pinkie 16 

*5.0 NASCAR (Minus Drop)*
1 John P 70 
2 Joe 68 
3 Matt 60 
4 JP 44 
5 Tom S 40 
6(t) Stefan 34 
6(t) Bill 34 
8 Nick 26 
9 Pinkie 16 



*4.8 NASCAR*
1 JT 92 
2 Tom M 78 
3 David 62 
4(t) Buddy 58 
4(t) Erik 58 
6 Cap 56 
7 Rollin 54 
8 Stuart 46 
9 Doug 32 
10 Eddie B 16 
11 Frank 12 
12 Randall 10 
13 Pinkie 10 

*4.8 NASCAR (Minus Drop)*
1 JT 72 
2 David 62 
3 Tom M 60
4 Buddy 58 
5 Cap 46
6(t) Rollin 44
6(t) Erik 44
8 Stuart 36 
9 Doug 32 
10 Eddie B 16 
11 Frank 12 
12 Randall 10 
13 Pinkie 10 


As you can see, the drop race really shakes things up!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo: 

I will try to get the results from Saturday posted before todays... try...


** Special Note **
This Saturday 12/08 we will be hosting the awards race for My Series. There will only be one race. It will be a GTP enduro race same as we race locally just add 3 #'s and an interior. Run time will depend on the # of teams. We would prefer teams of 2-3 but you can run single man teams. If you do not have a team setup we can find you one.
We will open at 9 for practice and tech in will start at 11 and close at 11:20. 

Following the Race we will have the Awards Banquet at Bono’s BBQ not to far from the track. We will also talk about possible changes in the series at that time. 

** We will be sending in the Results and Pics to Scale Auto Racing News (SARN)**
=======================================================
The track will close for a Diner break but will be back open for our regular Saturday night racing @ 7:30
=======================================================


----------



## Mike R

You think you might want some extra turn marshalls. I'd love to come and watch the racing.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Always!!!!*



Mike R said:


> You think you might want some extra turn marshalls. I'd love to come and watch the racing.
> 
> Mike R



Mike,

We can ALWAYS use extra turn marshalls.

Rollin


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/05/07*

Erik and Tom weren't able to make it to the track Wednesday night, so I'm filling in.

Here are the Race Results for Week 5 (?) of the NASCAR COT Series at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway.* Erik will have to update the points.

*NASCAR COT (5.0 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 170
2. Matt - 167
3. Bill McDermott - 160
4. Justin - 139
5. Dale Nettles - 112 (DNF)

Fast Lap - John Parks - 5.054322 on Red

Good close racing throughout. Matt had built a three lap lead through the 5th Heat and then Red snatched the victory away. John and Bill had run on the same lap most of the race and were close enough to take advantage of Matt's misfortune. Justin is just learning the ropes and definitely appears to have what it takes to be a contender with just a little more practice. Dale discovered that motor brushes only last so long.


*NASCAR COT (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 189
2. Rollin Isbell - 188
3. John "JT" Thompson - 187
4. Tom Marlowe - 177
5. Stuart Andrews - 171
6. Cap Powell - 171

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.827372 on Orange (Buddy Houser - 4.827766 on Blue)

Dang, I hate breakouts! I had the only breakout of the race while I was on Orange ---- and it cost me the win. I must have just caught a perfect lap. Buddy, JT, Tom and I ran on the same lap the first few heats. Depending on lane position, any of the four of us was the fastest. Tom had decided to save his "better" car from the fresh spray glue and was in the hunt until the handling went away. JT would get close but couldn't get the Lexan magnets turned off and I was able to slip by while he pulled over to order french fries just before the lap counter.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Ouch! I could have made up some serious ground in the points...

My dad was in no shape to leave the house today, unfortunately. He even had to reschedule a doctor appointment. Hope to be there Saturday!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 5 Points*

Okay, you thought things were interesting with the drop last week, you'll LOVE this week!

*5.0 Series*
1 John P 94 
2 Joe 88 
3 Matt 82 
4 Bill 54 
5 JP 44 
6 Tom S 40 
7 Stefan 34 
8 Nick 26 
9 Justin 18 
10 Dale 16 
11 Pinkie 16 

No need to post the 5.0 Series with drop. Everyone's missed at least one race so far, which becomes their drop.



*4.8 Series*
1 JT 112 
2 Tom M 96 
3 Buddy 82 
4 Rollin 76 
5 Cap 70 
6 David 62 
7 Stuart 62 
8 Erik 58 
9 Doug 32 
10 Eddie B 16 
11 Frank 12 
12 Randall 10 
13 Pinkie 10 

Now for the fun part...


*4.8 Series With Drop*
1 JT 92 
2 Buddy 82 
3 Tom M 78
4 Rollin 66
5 David 62 
6 Cap 60 
7 Erik 58 
8 Stuart 52 
9 Doug 32 
10 Eddie B 16 
11 Frank 12 
12 Randall 10 
13 Pinkie 10

Lots of shuffling with the drop going on!


Just two weeks to go!

With the results of the shuffle, I can see how bad missing this week hurt. A decent showing could have netted 18 points - a 4-point boost which would tie me for 5th; a 3rd would have moved me into 5th; a 2nd would have given a tie for 4th; a win would be 4th. Just goes to show how important it is to make each race!


----------



## Ragnar

Sorry we couldn't be there, but the medication I was taking last night precluded me leaving the house.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Mike,
> 
> We can ALWAYS use extra turn marshalls.
> 
> Rollin


Going to try to make it over. Thinking about getting back into the fray after a long hiatus ( used to race Flexi, I-15,Gp7, Gp20 years ago when Bill Pinch had his American Yellow in Cocoa Beach and his Blue King in Rockledge). Should be fun.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Mike I would guess you know but if not Bill P has just opened a new track in Melborne. But come on up and check out the race we will let you pit for free!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Mike I would guess you know but if not Bill P has just opened a new track in Melborne. But come on up and check out the race we will let you pit for free!!



Buddy, you were up too late ---- Mike R's location says he lives in Jacksonville now.


----------



## Mike R

SCSHobbies said:


> Mike I would guess you know but if not Bill P has just opened a new track in Melborne. But come on up and check out the race we will let you pit for free!!


Yep, like Iz said, I live in Jacksonville now, and thanks a lot for the offer, I'll definitely plan to be there and catch some of the racing action. Maybe it'll fire up the old racing urges again, though I won't get into it as deep as I was before.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/8/07*

At Buddy Houser's * Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*, we just like to race! After the *My Series* GTP Awards Race Enduro we ran our regularly scheduled Saturday Night NASCAR race. Here are the results for December 8, 2007


*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 187
2. Rollin Isbell - 184
3. JP Snyder - 177 + 18
4. Buddy Houser - 177 +6
5. Stuart Andrews - 176
6. Johnny Banks - 170
7. John Parks - 169
8. Justin - 144
9. Mike R. - 136

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.827939 on Black


*Race Notes*
Buddy sold his car immediately after the race!

Mike came out and helped turn marshall the Awards Race and then bought a car and raced in the Saturday Night race.


----------



## Mike R

Thanks to Rollin, Buddy, Tom and all the other racers for making me feel welcome and letting me run with them, even as slow as I was learning to drive again. It was tremendous fun and I'll definitely be a regular for the Nascar series. Anyone in the area should turn in and give it a look. I call this laid back racing at it's best, and the people are the best and make you feel welcome.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

Tom I hope your feeling better and make it tonight.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 6*

NASCAR racing again! Good turnout tonight, though Tom S. couldn't join in the racing due to his health.


*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Matt 173
2. JP 170
3. Rusty 164
4. Dale 154
5. Austin 147
6. Nelson 144
7. Justin 141
8. Son 126

Fastest Lap: Matt, 5.046602, Black Lane

Wow, what a mess to sort through! Matt and JP kept their noses clean through most of the race to take the top two spots, with Matt gradually opening up his lead as JP ended up hitting some of the trouble late in the race. There were a lot of cars flying, bodies crinkling, and it looked like a Bristol showdown out there. Thankfully, no cars were permanently damaged and everyone had fun!



*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 187
2. Rollin 186
3. Buddy 184
4. John P. 181
5. Erik 179
6. Stuart 171
7. Cap 169
8. JT 121 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Rollin, 4.827847, Yellow Lane

John Parks decided to move up into the 4.8 group tonight, and he showed the pace to prove he belonged! Tom, Rollin, Buddy, and JT were running neck-and-neck for the top spots early. JT had problems with his car and after a violent off-track excursion dropped out. Tom and Rollin slowly opened a gap to Buddy, and when Tom managed to pull out a lap on Rollin, they ran equal heats the rest of the race, giving Tom the win and Rollin second. Buddy took home third. John ran a solid race to get fourth, and Erik overcame early problems and a troublesome body to get fifth. Stuart managed to outrun Cap, though both had handling issues. JT ended up last, but was a DNF; he was on pace for third or fourth place.


Points to come as I figure them up!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series Points - Week 6*

Okay, it's points time again! Now the dropout's making it very interesting!


*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Matt 106
2. John P 94
3. Joe 88
4. JP 66
5. Bill 54
6. Tom S. 40
7. Stefan 34
8. Dale 34
9. Justin 30
10. Nick 26
11. Rusty 20
12. Pinkie 16
13. Austin 16
14. Nelson 14
15. Son 10

With the dropout, it's the same... everyone has a missed race.

*4.8 NASCAR*
1. JT 122
2. Tom M. 120
3. Buddy 102
4. Rollin 98
5. Cap 82
6. Stuart 76
7. Erik 74
8. David 62
9. Doug 32
10. John P. 18
11. Eddie B. 16
12. Frank 12
13. Randall 10
14. Pinkie 10


*4.8 NASCAR (With Dropout)*
1. JT 112
2. Tom M. 102
3. Buddy 102
4. Rollin 88
5. Erik 74
6. Cap 72
7. Stuart 66
8. David 62
9. Doug 32
10. John P. 18
11. Eddie B. 16
12. Frank 12
13. Randall 10
14. Pinkie 10


As you can see, the dropout is really shaking things up in the 4.8 series!

It's all shaping up for a very interesting final week!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Close racing*

Erik,

Did John Parks mess up his chance to win 5.0 by stepping up this week to even the field?

My "DNF" and "STC" (sold the car) in the first two weeks killed my chances.

Rollin


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Yeah, he probably lost it unless he does 5.0 next week and Matt has a problem. But he said he didn't even realize we were doing a series. Pretty good showing for someone who didn't know we were running a series.


----------



## SCSHobbies

John wanted to Race the 4.8 class and he ran really good. I dont think he cares about points.

*** NOTE - the track will be closed on Friday 12/14 I'm going out of town for the day and dont know if i will be back in time. Reopen regular time 3pm on Saturday. See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - December 15, 2007*

Light turnout tonight so everyone ran together!

*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 186
2. Erik 182
3. Rick 177
4. Eddie B. 159
5. Bill 157
6. Mike 143

Fastest Lap: Erik, 4.827270, Black Lane

Despite the spread-out standings, this was an exciting race! Erik and Eddie had a chance early, but Eddie's car had some serious problems and he had to pull out. Erik had a messed up body in the first heat and lost a lot of time trying to get it fixed, then later had to swap out braid. Tom got out to a solid lead while staying on the track, which allowed him to take the win. He would have had more laps, but on the final heat he went for the fastest lap of the race and ended up breaking out three or four times in the pursuit! Erik also broke out while trying to catch up. All breakouts were on the infamous black lane! Rick ran steady for 3rd. Eddie's laps were good enough before pulling out to land 4th. Bill and Mike brought up the rear of the pack, doing their best just to get used to driving the track.


Next race: NASCAR 2007 Series Week 7, final race, Wednesday, December 19.

Track cleaning on Monday! Show up if you can!

And finally, next Saturday (the 22nd), we're doing a Christmas party at the track. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!!  :woohoo: 


Starting on January 02, 2008 we are changing the bodies back to GT1's for Wednesdays. :thumbsup: 

Is there any interest in a GTP race on the 1st? Maybe in the middle of the day?


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, if you go to the GT1 bodies will that be the same chassis as the NASCAR with the same 16D motor, or are you talking about using S16D's (and this after I bought three new Nascar bodies last night)?

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike,

We'll still be racing NASCAR bodies on Saturday nights.

If you want to get out from under one or more and if those were O/S Charger "A" (.007) bodies, I'll buy at least one of them from you.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

Same car as used in NASCAR just changing to a GT1 body only for the Wed race. We haven been changing every few months. Sat is always NASCAR and GTP. You can trade out some bodies if you want too.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 7*

Decent turnout tonight for the final race in the NASCAR 2007 Series!


*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Matt 174
2. JP 172
3. Nelson 166
4. Stuart 147
5. Rusty 145
6. Josh 116
7. Mike 5 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Matt, 5.000102, Orange Lane

Matt took off and never looked back, driving a nice clean race from start to finish, even with a breakout or two! JP had a few problems late and had to settle for second. Nelson continued his ascent and finished third. Stuart dropped out of the running in the final heat when his car hit the wall hard and lost the motor! Rusty turned in laps while trying to drive a car that wasn't handling too well, and had a solid fifth. Josh was a new driver trying to drive a Parma Flexi-1 and just learning how to drive for the first time, he did a great job of not coming off the track very often and learned some valuable lessons! Mike ended up last as a DNF, his car wasn't handling well.


*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 191
2. Buddy 183
3. JT 181
4. Lil Wes 176
5. Erik 173
6. Cap 171
7. John P. 166
8. Rollin 9 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.827632, Black Lane

Tom drove a practically perfect race to take the win by eight laps! The rest of the race was close but eventually little problems crept in and took their toll. JT's car started acting funky, Wes's car popped its motor and he ran Rollin's car the rest of the race, Erik went through three cars (his motor dislocated itself upon a nasty collision with Cap's car), Cap had handling problems, and John had a slow car. Just not a good night for cars! Rollin had trouble early and opted to drop out.


Final points will be coming later!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*NASCAR 2007 Series - FINAL POINTS*

Here's the final points, with dropouts removed!

*5.0 NASCAR*
1. Matt 130
2. John P. 94
3(t). Joe 88
3(t). JP 88
5. Bill 54
6. Tom S. 40
7. Rusty 36
8. Nelson 34
9(t). Stefan 34
9(t). Dale 34
11. Justin 30
12. Nick 26
13. Stuart 18
14(t). Austin 16
14(t). Pinkie 16
16. Josh 14
17. Mike 12
18. Son 10

All ties use positions in a race as a tiebreaker, but the ties for 3rd, 9th, and 14th all involved drivers who finished the exact same number of times in each position!



*4.8 NASCAR*
1. JT 132
2. Tom M. 126
3. Buddy 124
4. Rollin 98
5. Erik 90
6. Cap 86
7. Stuart 76
8. David 62
9. Doug 32
10. John P. 30
11. Lil Wes 18
12. Eddie B. 16
13. Frank 12
14(t). Randall 10
14(t). Pinkie 10



John switched over to the 4.8 class in the final two weeks, which caused Matt to have a wider margin of victory than he might have otherwise had. But John was in it for the fun, points series or not! The final standings of the 4.8 class show how close that series was throughtout the series. Rollin had some problems, dropping him out of the running. But Erik and Cap both proved they can run with the fast guys!


In January a GT1 series begins!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> *NASCAR 2007 Series - Week 7*"........ Rollin had trouble early and opted to drop out. ....."


Just for the record. The car was fine. (The Deuce proved that by breaking-out three or four times when he used it the last six or seven heats.) We were just a tad short of experienced turn marshals and I didn't want my mouth to overload my arse --- as it's prone to doing --- and decided to marshal in hopes it would speed the evening along. In the 9 laps I ran, my fast lap was just over 8.0 seconds and only deslotted on my own once.

BTW, I thought the track was excellent. You guys did a great job of cleaning and prepping the track Monday and the couple of hundred laps we ran on each lane Tuesday night seemed to spread it around pretty good. The track should be outstanding by Saturday for NASCAR and the Christmas party.

Finally, I know I'm a real PITA when it comes to rules some times. And in the absence of a written rule book this might be a moot point, but standard slot racing procedures would dictate that Erik and Lil Wes both take a DQ and either last place points or zero points for last night because they changed cars during the race. I have no idea if that would have any bearing on the Final Points or not. I hope not. Having said that, I would be fine with no punishment in this instance, because I honestly believe that BOTH of them would have made the repairs or continued with their original cars if they were made aware of the potential consequences.


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Mike,
> 
> We'll still be racing NASCAR bodies on Saturday nights.
> 
> If you want to get out from under one or more and if those were O/S Charger "A" (.007) bodies, I'll buy at least one of them from you.
> 
> Rollin


Thanks for the offer Rollin, but I dug through my boxes and found my Revell decals sheets, so now I'm gonna make up a Rusty Wallace MGD Charger, a Kurt Busch 2007 Miller Lite Charger, and I think the Parma Intrepid (.007) Body is going to be either a 40 Coors Light Silver Bullet or a 19 Everham car. I bought a GT-1 Mercedes body (hated doing that but he didn't have a Bentley) but I have yet to find suitable decals to do that one up, will probably be silver though. I just have to get that Mod-Podge thing down so the decals and the paint job looks right. The one body I made up for my son's Christmas car came out very well with the vinyl decals...going to be a very nice blue Charger ala Newman colors..

Sorry about getting frustrated and pulling out of the race last night. Was just irked that I had so much trouble getting the car to even run after the track glue down, changing a motor that I didn't need to change, and then stupidness on my part in trying to run a new set of tires when I should have run some that were wore down more. Hard to be competitive when you car is hopping so much and when it does go well, there's so much bite it pulls the flag out of the slot and you end up on another lane. If I can't be competitive, I don't want to be a speedbump in someone else's way.

Was just a bad Karma night for me last night I guess  

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> "..... Was just irked that I had so much trouble getting the car to even run after the track glue down. ......"



That's when I either hand the car to The World's Fastest Tom or sell it to John Parks.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Just for the record. The car was fine. (The Deuce proved that by breaking-out three or four times when he used it the last six or seven heats.) We were just a tad short of experienced turn marshals and I didn't want my mouth to overload my arse --- as it's prone to doing --- and decided to marshal in hopes it would speed the evening along. In the 9 laps I ran, my fast lap was just over 8.0 seconds and only deslotted on my own once.
> 
> BTW, I thought the track was excellent. You guys did a great job of cleaning and prepping the track Monday and the couple of hundred laps we ran on each lane Tuesday night seemed to spread it around pretty good. The track should be outstanding by Saturday for NASCAR and the Christmas party.
> 
> Finally, I know I'm a real PITA when it comes to rules some times. And in the absence of a written rule book this might be a moot point, but standard slot racing procedures would dictate that Erik and Lil Wes both take a DQ and either last place points or zero points for last night because they changed cars during the race. I have no idea if that would have any bearing on the Final Points or not. I hope not. Having said that, I would be fine with no punishment in this instance, because I honestly believe that BOTH of them would have made the repairs or continued with their original cars if they were made aware of the potential consequences.


I'm aware of that, Rollin, and would've taken a lower placing even over where I did finish if I had to rather than a DQ, but I understood that Wes was handed your car to expedite the race, and I did the same thing. I didn't want to hold the race up making repairs. Probably would have done a better job the rest of the race if I had, I just didn't see a point in holding up the race.

I understand your point on holding in comments sometimes. I like everyone and I held back a couple of comments, like when my car hit the one that ended up in my lane (the guilty shall remain unnamed), which was bad enough, but then my car got put back on the track and it should have been obvious to anyone that my car was in trouble from the shape it was in when I got a chance to check it a few seconds later on a track call. And one time I was having a horrible time trying to figure out where I was on the turn entering the main straight because the turn marshal was right in the way. But I think it was just the frustration of knowing I had a good car and watching it get busted like crazy last night.

We like to give Stuart a lot of trouble, but I have to give him some props for his work turn marshaling last night. He did his best to fix up cars and all when he could. But even he couldn't help when my car had the guide bent down 45% and the motor knocked out *just enough * to tear up the gear.


Eh... it is what it is. Come back and race another night, and hope for better luck!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Mike R said:


> Thanks for the offer Rollin, but I dug through my boxes and found my Revell decals sheets, so now I'm gonna make up a Rusty Wallace MGD Charger, a Kurt Busch 2007 Miller Lite Charger, and I think the Parma Intrepid (.007) Body is going to be either a 40 Coors Light Silver Bullet or a 19 Everham car. I bought a GT-1 Mercedes body (hated doing that but he didn't have a Bentley) but I have yet to find suitable decals to do that one up, will probably be silver though. I just have to get that Mod-Podge thing down so the decals and the paint job looks right. The one body I made up for my son's Christmas car came out very well with the vinyl decals...going to be a very nice blue Charger ala Newman colors..
> 
> Sorry about getting frustrated and pulling out of the race last night. Was just irked that I had so much trouble getting the car to even run after the track glue down, changing a motor that I didn't need to change, and then stupidness on my part in trying to run a new set of tires when I should have run some that were wore down more. Hard to be competitive when you car is hopping so much and when it does go well, there's so much bite it pulls the flag out of the slot and you end up on another lane. If I can't be competitive, I don't want to be a speedbump in someone else's way.
> 
> Was just a bad Karma night for me last night I guess
> 
> Mike R


I know how you feel. The track was real tight and I spent my practice time running rental cars and cleaning their tires to help loosen it up. I ended up being thrown off with my main car, which also had new tires. I appreciate that you pulled off instead of affecting anyone else's race, some people might take that wrong but it's actually a nice gesture to not cause any problems for the other drivers. If you're not up for the race, it's best to come back and try again some other time. And we'll be watching for you to do so!

I'm looking forward to seeing those new cars. They sound like they'll be real nice! If you want a decaled Mercedes, try the JK Mercedes and JK Mercedes decals. The JK Merc is a nice body, as are the JK Audi and, if Buddy can order it for you, JK Bentley. I like the Audi, Mercedes, and Porsche, either JK or Outisight (through I'd probably recommend against the Parma bodies).


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> That's when I either hand the car to The World's Fastest Tom or sell it to John Parks.


The funny thing about it Rollin, when I got to the track Buddy and I spent a lot of time running rentals around the track to try to clean the glue up as best we could. The lanes were still super sticky. When I did try to run my car, even though it had the new motor, new tires, etc...and I had spent a couple of hours straightening it up after Saturday Night, it just wouldn't go. Tom looked at it, Buddy looked at it. I changed lead wires, brushes, changed to a backup motor ( the original motor that I rebrushed and springed that you broke in for me Tuesday), and it still wouldn't run. Acted like a controller problem, then Tom tried his, and it did the same. We finally figured that there was still more than enough glue around and it was just choking down the motor performance.

I'm just wondering if there is a point of diminishing returns where you can only clean a set of new tires with naptha so many times before the tires are affected. Like I said, it was like there was no middle range on the motor, it ran at full throttle because the tires were sticking so dang hard to the track, and its very hard to drive ( at least for me since I've only been back two weeks now after a 15 year layoff). The car in its original setup was turning 5.2 or better laps Saturday night with the new motor (Tom was breaking out of 4.8 with it). The nine laps I ran, I didn't even come near that. When you see your car go down the straight...and it hestiates, then lurches forward, then won't go through the corner and then de-slots...then it's frustrating.

WW, I shouldn't have let it get to me like it did, but I am not, and have never run on a track that used spray glue. The last time I ran, even with the wing cars, we did our own glue, so this was a new experience. Next time, if I do it again on a recently glued track, I'm thinking about using a set of rental car tires that won't have the bite. Before the race, Buddy and I were having a ball just running the rental cars and were having some solid 6.0 second duels with them and it was a blast. You do that for a couple hundred laps, then put on your racer, and it won't stay on the track..or hardly pull itself out of the glue. A true learning experience...  

Anyway, it'll all work out in the wash I guess. Not giving up yet, heck I'll go back to running Womps...  

Mike R


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I hear you there. My racer would barely move when I first put it on the track, I ran 40-50 laps on black while cleaning the tires over and over, and the car went out and did a 4.7s lap. I had to clean a lot of lanes that people thought were still too tight. I think we might be using less glue in the future. It should be perfect for Saturday, though. The first race on fresh glue is always rough.


----------



## Ragnar

I sat out the last couple of races of the series because I was having difficulty seeing the car and getting dizzy during the race. I would have just been a hazard to all the other cars on the track. But I WILL be back! :thumbsup: 

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - December 22, 2007*

After the Christmas party and some good eats, it was time for some Saturday night racing!


*5.0 NASCAR*
1. JP 175
2. Rick 169
3. Stuart 169
4. Randall 164
5. Mike 158

Fastest Lap: Randall, 5.000020, Orange Lane

JP, Rick, and Randall all took their turns breaking out in a race that was fast but also filled with excitement! JP had bought a new Mosetti Titan NASCAR from the shop and put new wheels and a new body on it, and the speed and handling of the car allowed him to keep going steady and pull off the win, despite being three laps down after the first heat. Rick slid back with breakouts, but came back to pass Stuart at the end for second. Stuart kept steady for 3rd despite not having the blistering pace of the others. Randall had the fastest car, but both the speed and some problems with his body following contact with an errant finger cost him a number of laps. Mike brought up the rear, getting steadily faster in just his second race in a VERY long time!


*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 190
2. Buddy 189
3. Rollin 187
4. Eddie B. 186
5. Erik 176
6. Lil Wes 174
7. Eddie S. 167

Fastest Lap: Eddie B., 4.827479, Yellow Lane

A close, exciting race came down to the wire! Tom ended up behind early but kept going to pull off the win over Buddy, with Rollin and Eddie B. close behind. The race was too close to call until the very end, with the lead being swapped multiple times. Erik and Wes both had problems with their cars, coming in 5th and 6th. Eddie S. hadn't been on the track in a while, but put in a good showing to bring up the rear of the field.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Merry Christmas too all my friends!!

See everyone on Wed 12/26 for the last Wed NASCAR for a while. Jan 2 we change back to the GT1 bodies for Wed's.

We are going to have a GTP race on 01/01 to get the year off to a quick start. I'm planning to open at 1pm race at 2pm. If there is enough interest we can make it a mini enduro type race with teams. 
Tom & Rollin are called team Smoke


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> "..... Tom & Rollin are called team Smoke "


I wish I had a set of Tony Stewart decals hanging around .... I'd do a car just for the occasion even though I'll probably be in Orlando watching the Gators and Wolverines play.


----------



## Mike R

Merry Christmas Everyone. See you all tomorrow night at the Nascar race. The GTP race sounds good. I may have to see if I can cook something up. Every race needs to have a dedicated last place finisher...  

Safe and Happy Holiday to everyone.

Mike R


----------



## Ragnar

Merry Christmas Mike, and to all of our friends at SCS!
Mike you are doing better every race. :thumbsup: 

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## The Duece

man i have not been at the track in a while nice to see everybody the track is still pretty nice thanks wft for getting me back in action ive missed alot of stuff if you didnt noe i was hurt in football but ill be back in the top soon


----------



## Mike R

Thanks, Tom. The more I talk to everyone, the more I'm learning, and I'm figuring out a lot as I go. The hand to eye thing is coming back and I'm gonna keep practicing. Want to break that 5.0 barrier and get better at my body trimming. It's all good. Where else can a grown man get to play with toy cars and act like a kid again..See you all tomorrow night.

Mike R


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - December 26, 2007*

Bit of a light turnout, but Christmas was just yesterday! We ran everyone together with the "crazy lanes" setup (four cars on track at a time, on every other lane).


*4.8 NASCAR*
1. Tom M. 192*
2. JT 190
3. Buddy 190
4. Rollin 185
5. Stuart 182
6. JP 182
7. Lil Wes 173
8. Erik 171
9. Mike 161
*New NASCAR 4.8 record

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.827414, Yellow Lane

Tom set a blistering pace to get a new 4.8 NASCAR lap record, 192, and take the win! JT and Buddy were fighting each other hard, and a few times off-track kept them from catching Tom, but they still managed to get in a good race for second. Rollin kept going despite some wierd things going on with his car and managed to pull in 185 laps and 4th place. Stuart and JP drove a pretty clean race, and Stuart edged out JP by just half a lap to take 5th, with JP in 6th. Lil Wes was fighting a sometimes slow and often ill handling car, and could only fight for 7th. Erik dropped out of contention early with his car going all over the track except where it was supposed to, but later on he put on some solid heats, then went for fun and popped out five breakout laps on black lane (he had a total of eight or nine). Mike brought up the rear, but had a solid run against a lot of cars that were faster than his. He had a VERY nice looking Miller car and thankfully didn't come off track much to damage it!

About half the drivers broke out at least once in this race, the track conditions were just perfect for speed!


Next Wednesday is GT1 racing!

January 1 is GTP, possibly an enduro if there's enough teams!

And January 19, NASCAR motors get opened up, but you still have to use Chinese parts!


----------



## BOB LEE 00

The Duece said:


> man i have not been at the track in a while nice to see everybody the track is still pretty nice thanks wft for getting me back in action ive missed alot of stuff if you didnt noe i was hurt in football but ill be back in the top soon


Whatzup deuce! Sorry to hear about the injury. I sure miss racing with all my buddies! Hope everyone had a merry xmas. See you guys soon!!! (I hope...)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wow!! A "Double Naught Spy" sighting!!

Bob, come up and race when you can.

We miss having you around.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

We are having a GTP enduro race on 01/01/08 the track opens at 1pm race tech at 2pm. 

Have a Safe New Years eve and come to the first race of the year. Who will win the 1st race of the year??


----------



## racer#1

yea i will be racing soon so watch out


----------



## averaraceing.co

yep better watch out young blood is here


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/29/07*

Here are the race results from Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* for Saturday, December 29th.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. JP Snyder - 180
2. Rick Tomlinson - 178
3. Darin Benson - 171
4. Bill - 168
5. Mike R. - 163
6. Jeff Ray - 144

*Fast Lap(s)*
4.936849 - JP Snyder - Purple
4.936866 - Rick Tomlinson - Yellow

Good, consistent run for JP earned him the win. Rick kept the pressure on most of the race. Great to see Darin back at the track! Bill and Mike battled for fourth. Mike gets a little better every time out. And, Jeff Ray surprised the group by borrowing (and thrashing) one of Buddy's cars.


*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 191
2. Buddy Houser - 190
3. John "JT" Thompson - 183
4. Rollin Isbell - 180
5. Eddie Broyles - 177
6. Johnny Banks - 168

*Fast Lap*
Eddie Broyles - 4.827408 - Blue

A good, clean run for Tom. He controlled his finger and stayed away from the breakout beeper. Eddie Broyles wasn't so fortunate. Eddie might have been on the same pace as Tom and Buddy but couldn't resist the temptation to run just a little harder. His car sure loves having a Parma Intrepid body again! JT had some issues. Rollin was too inconsistent. Johnny used almost every body in his box trying to find one that wouldn't get into the tires and gears.


Next Race: GT1 - Wednesday, January 2, 2008


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for The New Years Day GTP Enduro*



SCSHobbies said:


> "..... Who will win the 1st race of the year??


The same person that won the last race of 2007! :hat:  

The guys shook off the approaching cool weather and the hangovers and got together for the first race of the year. We ran GTP bodies over flexi-style chassis with Sealed Super 16D motors. Here are the results for the *The New Year's Day GTP Enduro* at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*

*GTP Enduro*
1. Tom Marlowe - 417
2. Rollin Isbell - 396
3. John "JT" Thompson - 377
4. Stuart Andrews - 376
5. John Parks - 373
6. Johnny Banks - 367
7. Bill - 364
8. Mike R. - 359

*Fast Lap*
Tom Marlowe - 4.277268 - Green


*Next Race: GT1 on Wednesday, January 2, 2008*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I take it you guys ran 4 minute heats for the enduro? That's a pretty good pace for Mike... he might have been last, but only 18 laps out of third, heck of a run! Sounds like a good race, we've just been a little under the weather.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Racer #1 and Averaraceing.co, don't be shy, introduce yourselves!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wingless Wonder said:


> I take it you guys ran 4 minute heats for the enduro? That's a pretty good pace for Mike... he might have been last, but only 18 laps out of third, heck of a run! Sounds like a good race, we've just been a little under the weather.



You're correct on the heat length. We waited around for a few guys to show up and a couple of guys stopped by almost by accident and had to go get their stuff. So we didn't get started until a little after 3pm.

Eddie Stilley was going to race with me, but when we didn't have enough for teams he was left without a car. (He didn't want to run Nathan's birthday present in an Enduro.)

And, it should be noted that JT should technically take a DQ. He changed cars after the third heat and ran his Amateur NASCAR under his GTP body. He started with the same car that he and Eddie Broyles used to turn 1500+ laps in the My Series Awards Race GTP Enduro and it threw a wind late in the third heat. I'm just not sure a DQ is in order when you step down in equipment.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I don't know, some of these NASCARs are faster than a lot of the GTP cars around once you stick a GTP body on them.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Wow!! A "Double Naught Spy" sighting!!
> 
> Bob, come up and race when you can.
> 
> We miss having you around.
> 
> Rollin


 Man!! is it getting cold or what?? I dont consider myself a fair weather racer, but with these low temps I just might be inside racing this weekend!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo:


----------



## Mike R

GT-1 Bodies tonight :woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

If the series is starting tonight, please post the results so I can get them. I'll be doing such an exciting task tonight: installing Linux on my school PC!

Yep, college night courses again...


----------



## SCSHobbies

Just reg GT-1 racing tonight. 
Erik I have atleast 3 race results to post but can never remember to bring them to where i have a PC, hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm catching up on posting.

01/02/08 1st GT1 Race of the New Year
4.70 breakout
1. Tom 196
2. JT 194
3. Buddy 192
4. Matt 191
5. Cap 186
6. Stuart 182
7. Mike 179
8. John P 178
9. Rollin 176
10 Randall 169

Fast Lap Buddy 4.717868 Green Lane


01/05/08 NASCAR 4.9

1. Stuart 180
2. John P 174
3. Rick 174
4. Mike 173
5. Bill 168
6. Pinkie 157

Fast Lap Bill 4.937232 Purple

NASCAR 4.8

1. JT 190
2. Eddie B 189
3. Buddy 187
4. Tom 184
5. Johnny 168

Fast Lap Buddy 4.827392 Black

GTP

1. Tom 199
2. John P 196
3. Johnny 194
4. Bill 187
5. Stuart 174

Tom 4.281073 Red

01-09-08 

GT1 4.9

1. Stuart 181
2. Mike 178
3. Nelson 175
4. Rusty 169
5. Son 162

Fast Lap Nelson 4.937523 Black

GT1 4.7

1. Tom 197 Zone 11
2. JT 196
3. JP 187
4. Cap 186
5. Matt 184
6. John 180

Fast Lap Tom 4.718370 Green

01-12-08
NASCAR 4.8

1. Buddy 192
2. Tom 189
3. Eddie 185
4. Bill 178
5. Johnny 177
6. Rick 177
7. John P 171
8. Stuart 162
9. Mike 20

Fast Lap tie Buddy red lane & Tom black lane - both ran 4.827590 

GTP

1. Buddy 211
2. Tom 201
3. John P 196
4. Bill 192
5. Stuart 181

Fast Lap Tom 4.117496 White lane


I will try to post more timely. 

GT1 Wednesday


----------



## Ragnar

Wish we could have been there. Everyone seems to have done some great racing! :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/16/08*

Here are the race results for a very rainy Wednesday, January 16th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL.

Thank you to everyone who made it out.

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Randall - 179
2. Mike - 177 and 10 sections
3. Stuart - 177 and 6 sections
4. Rusty - 176
5. Son - 171
6. Pinkie - 165
7. Nelson - 163

Fast Lap - Randall - 4.936714 on Purple

I think it was a pretty clean race. I got there a little late and was working on a body for the next race. I didn't hear too many track calls. Randall, Mike, Rusty and Nelson all dipped into the 4.9's.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 196
2. Buddy Houser - 195
3. John "JT" Thompson - 193
4. Cap Powell - 181
5. Matt Britton - 180
6. Doug Smith - 180
7. John Parks - 169
8. Rollin Isbell - 163 (DQ)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718096 on Green
Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718492 on Yellow
Fast Lap - JT Thompson - 4.718585 on Red
Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.718652 on Purple

My fast lap was with John Park's back-up car --- which used to be my car. Wow, I almost forgot how good that motor is. It even broke out a couple of times. Tom kind of toyed with the field. Cap is saving his "A" car for the series that starts in February. Everyone had a pretty good race.

*Next Race is Saturday, January 19th at about 7:30pm. It's the first night of unsealed 16d's and no breakout for the A-Main. (The Up-And-Comers will still have a breakout.)*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 1/19/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, January 19th.

I'm pretty sure the weather kept some people away. It had mostly cleared up by race time, but, wow, that was some serious wind and rain earlier in the evening.

*Amateur NASCAR (5.0 Breakout)*
1. Bill "Sureshot" Branning - 176
2. Stuart Andrews - 166
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 163
4. Nathan Pickett - 133
5. Mike Rigsby - 30 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 5.000565 on Red



*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 188
2. John "JT" Thompson - 183
3. Rollin Isbell - 181
4. Johnny Banks - 174
5. John Parks - 159

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718816 on Black


*Next Race - GT1 on Wednesday, 1/23/08*


----------



## SCSHobbies

GT1 Race Nite!! :woohoo: 

There has been some interest in racing a GTP race on Monday, Thursday or Tues day. Is anyone else interested? I have 4 yes so far.


----------



## Mike R

Any night but Thursday. That's the only night my son and I can spend at the track together since he works every other night.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

I think Rollin will post last nights results it was a very close race in both groups last night.
:woohoo: 
*** Special Thursday night GTP race tonight NO Race Fee! The race will start at 7:30 be on time or we will start with out you *** See everyone later.
:woohoo: 
Mike If we start racing an extra race night during the week it will probably be on Tues nights. We missed you last night. The 4.9 race was super close to the end.


----------



## Mike R

I'll be in tonight for about an hour or so, or whatever time my son and I can cram in before the GTP race. Like I said, it's his only night off during the week and the only time we have to spend together racing.

I probably won't be doing much actual racing anymore, its becoming too expensive to repair my cars every week when they get caught up in someone else's tragedy. And after last weeks poor showing of sportsmanship by a couple of other drivers, that pretty much sealed the deal for me.

Better to just run for my own enjoyment. It's a lot less expensive and more fun.

Mike R


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Whatz up fellas!! I may be doing a drive by soon. Shout out to the Wizzle! Also to Mr. H! lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Double Naught*

It's another Bob Lee sighting!

Come race when you can. We'll find you something to drive.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/23/08*

We finally had a race night with no rain for the first time in a few weeks. And it made for a nice crowd and a lot of fun.

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Stuart Andrews - 179 and 16 sections
2. Rusty - 179 and 3 sections
3. Nelson - 176
4. Son - 175
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 170
6. Bill McDermott - 164
7. Shane - 139

Fast Lap - Nelson - 4.952699 on Black

Excellent race for eight heats!! Very few track calls. Very few wrecks. Congratulations to Stuart for earning a hard-fought win. Stuart and Rusty swapped the lead back and forth and Nelson was on the lead lap with them through the first four or five heats. Nelson and Son battled for third with Pinkie and Bill running within a lap or two most of the race. Pinkie caught a little trouble and Bill had a mechanical gremlin late in the race that knocked him back. Shane had a good run for his first race and got a little better every heat.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 194
2. John "JT" Thompson - 192
3. Buddy Houser - 190
4. Rollin Isbell - 186
5. David Arthur - 185
6. Cap Powell - 178
7. Matt Britton - 175
8. Doug Smith - 168
9. John Parks - 162
10. Randall Smith - 130

Tom showed everyone his taillights the whole race. He definitely had the right car for the track conditions. In fact, I hate to think what that car will do when the track is clean. JT was very steady, very consistent - - as usual. Buddy's not sure how he got that far behind the leaders and I'm not sure how he got that far ahead of me. The simple answer is that Tom and JT were *FASTER!* It was good to see David back at the track. We're pretty sure his car had been working out while he was away as he has some serious horsepower. Cap and Matt battled for position most of the race and Doug made a motor change just before the green flag that didn't pay off. John Parks is still trying to sort out the "Black Cloud" chassis that I sold him. (But it really handles down the straight-a-way.) Randall tested most of the bodies in the building and was on the verge of letting all of the smoke get out of the motor. I'm sure he'll be at the parts counter very soon looking for a little more horsepower to stay in the experienced main.

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718992 on Red


*Next Race is NASCAR on Saturday, January 26th*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Results for the Special Thursday Night GTP Thunder.

GTP

1. Doug 199
2. Stuart 197
3. Nelson 190
4. Cap 185
5. Son 184
6. Pinkie 181
7. Tom 177
8. Rusty 158
9. Buddy 126

Fast Lap Buddy 4.390348

We started a little late but it was worth it. I had a quick car but it turns out they need all the windings to be fast. Rusty's car was fast but it ran out of smoke. Doug had a really strong car that seemed to keep getting faster which helped him steal the win from Stuart (driving a WFT back up GTP) in the last heat. Nelson had a strong run for his first GTP race. Cap was running his under powered F5 but was driving the wheels off of it. This was Son's 1st GTP race and 1st laps in the car, WFT built it mins before the race started. Pinkie started a little slow but in the last few heats he was turning 25's. Tom ran a GTP with a GT1 body but ran out of tires so he then started running a regular GT1 then a Indy car then back to the GT1. 

Track Cleaning Monday @ 6 if your free. :wave: 

See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Night in America!*

Dust off the toy cars and play!

The Super Bowl is still a week away so there's time to enjoy the *World's Most Affordable Form of Motorsports!*

NASCAR Racing in Jacksonville, Florida *Tonight* at Buddy Houser's *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*.

*Two Groups*
Amateur NASCAR - 5.0 Breakout - Sealed 16D (Chinese)
Experienced NASCAR - No Breakout - Unsealed 16D (Chinese)

See y'all at the track


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 1/26/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, January 26th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

And once again it was raining outside and warm and cozy at the track. This time the rain worked to our advantage as Dale Nettles and some buddies came out to play with the toy cars when the real cars had their race program rained out.

*Novice NASCAR*
1. Dale Nettles - 137
2. June Bug - 124
3. Jeff - 121
4. Brett - 109
5. Joe - 102
6. JR - 101
7. Derek - 89

Fast Lap - Dale - 5.492924 on Purple

PLENTY of action all over the track. Dale used his experience to dodge some of the mayhem and take the win. June Bug (aka Gordon) brought out an "Oldie Goldie" Flexi 1 that last ran at *House of Thrash* in Orange Park a number of years ago.


*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Bob "00" Lee - 183
2. John Parks - 173 (5.093202)
3. Rick Tomlinson - 168 / 14 (5.046990)
4. Bill "Sureshot" Branning - 168 / 5 (5.055298)
5. Mike Rigsby - 166 (5.062852)
6. Stuart Andrews - 161

Fast Lap - Bob Lee - 4.936763 on Green
Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.936769 on Black

Another excellent race by this group. Bob made his first appearance at the track in many months and took the car straight to the front. He took the win by 10 laps --- and broke out a time or two along the way. John drove a steady race but just didn't have the ponies to chase down Bob. We'll miss having John around the next few weeks as he heads north for the winter. (There's something very wrong with that!!!) The best race on the track was for third. Rick and Bill swapped the position back and forth most of the night. Mike was four laps down to them at one point and slowly chipped away to have moved into third by about three feet going into the final heat. Rick got around Mike after a deslot and then ran a clean heat while Bill and Mike had to push to try to catch him. Not tonight. Stuart had a very fast car (even broke out a couple of times) but body issues cost him a bunch of laps in the first heat and he never recovered.


*Experienced NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 192
2. John "JT" Thompson - 191
3. Buddy Houser - 189
4. Eddie Broyles - 182
5. Johnny Banks - 171
6. Rollin Isbell - 117

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.727221 on Purple

The seals came off and the breakout turned off for this group. Tom and JT swapped the lead back and forth and both drove very steady races and both turned their best laps on Green. Buddy gave chase with his still-sealed motor but was turning laps a tenth slower than the leaders. Eddie Broyles also chose to run a still-sealed motor and had to push a little too hard to keep up and that resulted in a few deslots. Johnny's car started strong and then faded. And this race turned into a test-n-tune session for me with a new chassis. Toward the end I think I got the ride height close enough that I was able to run laps a couple of tenths faster than at the beginning of the race.

*Next race is GT1 on Wednesday, January 30th.*

MUCH needed track cleaning on Monday, January 28th. Lend a hand if you can.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night  

The track is clean. Thanks to Tom, Johnny & Stuart.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/30/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, January 30th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL.

Fun night with a few twists and challenges. The guys did a great job of cleaning the track but even after running a few hundred laps with the rental cars it was still to sticky to race on. The solution???? A rental car race!

*Rental IROC Race*
_1 minute on, 1 minute off and the cars don't change lanes - just the drivers. We only ran White through Purple_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 55
2. Tom Marlowe - 54
3. Cap Powell - 51
4. Matt Britton - 50
5. David Arthur - 50
6. Bill McDermott - 49
7. Rollin Isbell - 49
8. Austin Houser - 45

Buddy pleaded with everyone not to tear up the rental cars. I'm pretty sure they all survived. The "Ice Racer" on purple was especially fun. Not bad lap totals for rentals.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Matt Britton - 187
2. Cap Powell - 182 - 18
3. Stuart Andrews - 182 - 3
4. Bill McDermott - 166
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 165

Fast Lap - Matt Britton - 4.827279 on Red

Matt had a good first heat on Red and never looked back. Stuart challenged Matt for the lead through the first half of the race only to then find himself trying to defend second as Cap mounted a charge. A deslot here or there by both kept it close with Cap securing the position late in the final heat. Pinkie started out with some difficulties and then Buddy helped out with a tweak or two on the chassis, a little pit work and a little encouragement. Next thing you know, Pinkie is "up on the wheel" and just about ran down Bill for fourth. Most of these guys' lap totals would have been very respectible in the next race. 


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. David Arthur - 193
2. Rollin Isbell - 190
3. John "JT" Thompson - 189
4. Buddy Houser - 186
5. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 172 - BEEP
6. Doug Smith - 157

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.717995 on Purple

Yes, Tom just broke out again. He was the class of the field, but the breakout has a way of being the Great Equalizer. David, JT, Buddy, Doug and I all had cars that were very very close. David's car would stay strong throughout the heat where some of the others dropped off a little. My decision to run fairly large Kelly Tiger Paws seemed like a winning call in the first few heats. But as the track began to come in, the Kelly's were no longer an advantage. By the end of the race they might have been a hindrance. JT had second secured until a last heat deslot in the wrong corner allowing me to slip by for the position.


*Next Race: Amateur NASCAR and Experienced NASCAR on Saturday, February 2nd*

Tom & Erik ---- you guys need to get back to the track so Erik can resume his reporting duties.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good run for David he checked out on us :thumbsup: but If I could have run the 1st heat over I would have been in the battle for 2nd. 20 laps in the 1st heat kills you every time. 

We may do another RentalRoc Race soon.

The track was really fast last night. After the race I ran my Sealed motor NASCAR and it turned a couple 4.67's the same car last Saturday would only turn 4.82. So i dont know if i need to change the motor or not  i dont know if the unsealed motor will be much faster. We should see some crazy fast times in NASCAR Saturday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Reminder on 02/09 we are hosting the 1st My Series race of the year. 

AGE NASCAR (your motor must have a "Spec" ARM) I will have a few motors to Lease for the race if you do not have one. The new FL Spec Arm will be in stock this Saturday :woohoo: . We will have a Motor Building Class at 4pm on Saturday.  

Expert NASCAR

GTP

Box Stock 12


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Reminder on 02/09 we are hosting the 1st My Series race of the year.
> 
> AGE NASCAR (your motor must have a "Spec" ARM) I will have a few motors to Lease for the race if you do not have one. The new FL Spec Arm will be in stock this Saturday :woohoo: . We will have a Motor Building Class at 4pm on Saturday.
> 
> Expert NASCAR
> 
> GTP
> 
> Box Stock 12



Just to elaborate a little without going into the whole nine pages of guidelines ....

*Spec NASCAR* - Flexi chassis, NASCAR body (1/8" front & rear bumper, plastic interior, 16D motor with the Florida Spec Arm, 1/8" axle, 48 pitch gears. Entries in this class will be classified as being either a Novice/Amateur or an Experienced racer. Everyone will race together and then be scored within their class.

*Expert NASCAR* - Flexi chassis, NASCAR body (1/8" front & rear bumper), interior (paper or plastic), American 16D motor, 3/32 axle, 64 pitch gears

*GTP* - Flexi chassis, GTP body, interior, Sealed 16D, 3/32 axles, 64 pitch gears

*Box 12* - It's a wing class that essentially froze the USRA rules from about 2004 or 2005.

If you want the complete guidelines, send me your e-mail address via a Private Message and I will send you the Word document.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 2/2/08*

The results are in!

Here are the results for Saturday, February 2nd at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

On Saturday nights we race two classes of Amateur NASCAR. The first race uses a Flexi-style chassis and a sealed or unsealed Chinese-built 16D motor and a breakout.

The second race uses a Flexi-style chassis and a sealed or unsealed Chinese-built 16D motor and no breakout.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 181
2. Darin Benson - 177
3. Stuart Andrews - 164
4. Johnny Banks - 163
5. June Bug - 135
6. Christian - 110

Fast Lap - Rick Tomlinson - 4.936919 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.937110 on Red
Fast Lap - Darin Benson - 4.937120 on Yellow

"Shake" and "Bake" were at it again! Darin had the lead for a while and then a bad heat or two let Rick slip ahead --- and drive away. By themselves, they're fast. Together, they're "Shake n Bake" fast. Stuart also had a very fast car. Too fast. And he couldn't find the resolve to keep from breaking out. Johnny drove an old Champion car in this race to fill the field and just couldn't quite keep up. June Bug is just getting back into slots and Christian made a good showing for only having owned a slot car for about twelve hours.



*Experienced NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 197
2. Buddy Houser - 191
3. Eddie Broyles - 186
4. Doug Smith - 177
5. John "JT" Thompson - 106
6. Johnny Banks - 103
7. Rollin Isbell - 46

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.655895 on Red

Tom had the field covered with a combination of speed and handling. The first heat was a mess but the track calls kept anyone from getting too far behind. Tom survived the carnage and started to slip away over the next few heats. Buddy, Eddie and JT had a good race for second until a variety of issues spread the field. I think Doug was pretty strong --- but I was off of the track working on the chassis too much to really know who had what.


*Next Race .... GT1 on Wednesday, February 6th

Remember ..... If you are racing in Spec NASCAR class in The Florida Slot Car Racing Series - My Series - race on Saturday, February 9th; you need to buy a Spec Armature. Buddy has them in stock. There will be a warm-up Amateur NASCAR race Friday, February 8th.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

The Friday night race will be our Reg NASCAR House Rules. 4.9 breakout and no breakout. 

I will be open early on Friday @ 2ish.

Shake & Bake...  too funny.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo:


----------



## Mike R

Going by last week's Wednesday night GT-1 race after the track was glued, the breakout was 4.7 for both amateur and expert. I hope you do the same this week...I just might have a chinese arm that may be more than competitive

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Iroc Ii*



SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night :woohoo:



I hear that another Rental IROC Race is first on the agenda.

Is that true?:thumbsup::roll:


----------



## Mike R

Thats what Buddy and Tom were saying last night when I left Rollin.....gonna be a loooonnggg night...

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Rental Roc is 1 min on 1 min off you only move your controller. Takes and extra 16 mins.


----------



## Mike R

Sweet....you gonna crown an IROC champion at the end of the year?


----------



## SplitPoster

What goes on Sunday through Tuesday night? I am spending a good amount of time in Jacksonville now, but next trip and the one after I won't be there on Wed night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mostly rest and relaxation. 

The track is closed on Sunday and Monday and reopens at 6pm on Tuesday.

Some guys from Georgia that have been working in Jacksonville have talked about getting a GTP (Flexi-style chassis, Sealed Super 16D motor) race started for Tuesday night.

Call Buddy at the track (904) 722-3995 or stop by when you can.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! :woohoo:
The track felt very fast last night I expect the beeper to get a workout tonight. 

Special Tues Night GTP Race on Tues 02/19. 


NOTE *** Thursday 02/14 we will be closed ***


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/12/08*

After the sticky track conditions proved too much for some racers last week, we finally started the GT1 Series on Wednesday, February 13th.

Here are the results from *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL for Week 1.

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Rusty Harrison - 176
2. John Bernard - 170
3. Son Harrison - 169
4. Bill McDermott - 158
5. June Bug - 143
6. Mike Rigsby - 66 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Rusty Harrison - 4.936752 on Purple
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.936949 on Orange

Rusty snuck away once Mike had guide flag issues at the beginning of the fourth heat. Then the real race was for 2nd. John, Son and Bill ran on the same lap through heat 5 or 6. Then Bill pushed a little too hard and John and Son got away. John got a lap up in heat 6 and never looked back. June Bug was working through some issues with his new Flexi 5. Please note that this was John's FIRST race ---- Ever.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 193
2. Rollin Isbell - 192
3. David Arthur - 189
4. John "JT" Thompson - 189
5. Cap Powell - 188
6. Stuart Andrews - 185
7. Matt Britton - 123

The flu bug proved to be the only thing to slow Tom down. And without WFT in the house, the rest of us were eager to try and get an early advantage in the series. Buddy had a bad first heat and then showed the horsepower and ran us down. Stuart was fresh off of his Novice/Amateur class win on Saturday and got moved up to the big boys group. His car was very fast - - the only car to breakout - - but it takes more than just horsepower. Cap was on the lead lap through the halfway point and then found himself in a tight battle for Third with David and JT. JT was in the midst of an on-track break-in session with a new motor and didn't have the horsepower early but it was starting to come around late in the race. Matt drove a very courteous race knowing that he had brand new - and oversized - tires.

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718398 on Red


*Remember .... SCS&H will be closed on Thursday, February 14th for Valentine's Day.*

*Next Race .... NASCAR on Saturday, February 16th.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 2/16/08*

Sorry for the delay ....

Here are the Race Results for Saturday, February 16, 2008 at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*.

One big fun-filled race using the Crazy Lane format.

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Buddy Houser - 192
2. John "JT" Thompson - 189
3. Eddie Broyles - 189
4. Johnny Banks - 179
5. Darin "Shake" Benson - 174
6. John Bernard - 173
7. Stuart Andrews - 169
8.  June Bug - 157
9. Rollin Isbell - 77

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718391 on Red

Real good race among the top 3. I wish I could have been part of it. (My most humble apologies to Eddie Broyles for launching my car into the "Driver's Corner" wall while he was turn marshalling.) Sometimes a chassis just doesn't deserve to live. June Bug had a new car and is getting back into the swing. Everyone else recorded a fast lap under 5.0 seconds.

Tom and Erik ..... your presence is requested at the track. I won't be there this Saturday night and you've been away from your reporting duties too long.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/20/08 - GT1 Week #2*

Here are the results for Week #2 in the GT1 Series.

Wednesday, February 20, 2008 at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, FL.


*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Rusty Harrison - 181
2. Stuart Andrews - 175
3. Son Harrison - 173
4. John Bernard - 172
5. June Bug - 165
6. Bill McDermott - 156
7. Randall Smith - 116 (DNF - Motor)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.936743 on Orange

The race was a little ragged at times, but guys finally got into a groove and had some good heats. Stuart was fast but once again could not discipline his finger to keep from breaking out. John once again showed that he is an up-and-coming driver who will have to be reckoned with. Randall lost a motor a little over midway in the race.



*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 197.2
2. John "JT" Thompson - 197.1
3. Tom Marlowe - 190
4. Rollin Isbell - 188
5. David Arthur - 187
6. Cap Powell - 136
7. Matt Britton - 131

Fast Lap - David Arthur - 4.718413 on Orange
Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.718428 on Black
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718451 on Green
Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718904 on Orange

The Fast Laps pretty much explain why it was such a close race. David's car got fast *after* taking a shot to the wall. I guess the stars just got aligned.

*Next Race - NASCAR - Saturday, February 23rd*


----------



## BullFrog

Buddy could you put what your hours of operation is. As I have one guy continually telling me your closed and I tell him your not.I've got no idea when he's gone by you shop?


----------



## SCSHobbies

Hours:

Tues - Friday 6pm to 8:30pm 
Saturday 3pm to 10pm

We Race GT1 cars on Wed nights @ 7:30 - close after the race.
We Race NASCAR and GTP on Saturdays @ 7:30 - close after the race.
In all races we usually run Amature and Advanced.

Basic Rules:
GT1
Flexi type chassis
16D Motor
1/8 axle 48p gears
GT1 body

NASCAR
Flexi type chassis
16D Motor
1/8 axle 48p gears
NASCAR body

GTP
Flexi type chassis
S16D Motor
1/8 or 3/32nd axle 48p or 64p gears
GTP body

Thanks for asking Bill. 
We do have a sign beside the door with the hours and if he calls and We are not there the mchn tells the hours...


----------



## Mike R

In addition to what Buddy said, and though it's been that way for awhile now, the only entrance to Buddy's place now is the one on Parental Home Road. The side door no longer enters the raceway as that part of the building is up for lease. The main door off Parental Home is the one he should be looking for with the open sign, that's probably what has him confused.

But trust me, Buddy is open as I spend about two or three nights a week there.

Mike R


----------



## BullFrog

Thanks- I'm sure the guy was just driving by and did not read the sign. I will give him the info- Thanks.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*GT1 Series Race Results - 2/27/08*

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, February 27, 2008 at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

This was Week #3 of the GT1 Series.

First up was the 4.7 Breakout crowd.

*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. David Arthur - 191
2. John "JT" Thompson - 190
3. Cap Powell - 185
4. Johnny Banks - 181
5. Rusty Harrison - 180
6. Rollin Isbell - 165
7. Matt Britton - 121
8. Tom Marlowe - 52

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.717922 on Purple
Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.717965 on Green

David captured a nice win in spite of a couple of breakouts. JT was on the lead lap until late in the final heat when the beeper caught him as well. Cap drove a steady race to fill out the podium and Johnny Banks made a rare Wednesday night appearance and brought plenty of horsepower. Rusty moved up to the 4.7 group this week and showed that he can hold his own. I missed a heat taking care of a work-related issue and Matt had a motor give up the ghost. 



*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Mike Rigsby - 178
2. Stuart Andrews - 172
3. John Bernard - 167.8
4. Son Harrison - 167.6
5. Bill McDermott - 166
6. Nelson Buckland - 162
7. Larry Ulsch - 152
8. Willie Buckland - 112

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.936906 on Black

Through Heat 4 or 5, Mike, Stuart, John, Son and Nelson were only seperated by two laps. Then Mike slipped away while Stuart and Nelson decided they liked the sound of the breakout beeper. That let John and Son fight it out for the final podium position --- which John took with another consistent run. Larry is just returning to the hobby and improved every lap as the old familiar rhythm came back. Willie bought a car that Buddy prepped during the first race and entered his first slot car race. Now it's just practice, practice, practice.


*Next Race --- 5.0 Breakout NASCAR and No Breakout NASCAR on Saturday, March 1st.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

I will try to post the last few races later. 

Next Race Saturday NASCAR & GTP


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/12/08*

Here are the results for Wednesday, March 12th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. J. P. Snyder - 179
2. John Bernard - 177
3. Randall Smith - 176
4. Larry Ulsch - 170
5. Rusty "Beep" Harrison - 169
6. Jun Bug - 168
7. Bill McDermott - 164
8. Son Harrison - 159
9. Willie Buckland - 124

Fast Lap - Son Harrison - 4.936809 on Purple
Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.936935 on Purple

The breakout beeper could have cost JP the win and probably did cost Rusty the win. Speed is just so dang addictive. John drove a very steady race to grab second in spite of a breakout of his own and having the Lexan magnets turned on for most of the night.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 195.16
2. Tom Marlowe - 195.12
3. David Arthur - 190
4. Doug Smith - 188
5. Buddy Houser - 187
6. Rollin Isbell - 182
7. Cap Powell - 138

Fast Lap - Cap Powell - 4.717979 on Orange

Excellent race between JT and Tom. I should know .... I watched them go by often enough. Buddy had one horrible heat that cost him from being in contention. David drove a very steady race to capture the final position on the podium. Doug and Cap have PLENTY of horsepower and just need to match it up to the track conditions. I think a new armature is in my future.

*Next race is NASCAR (Breakout and No Breakout classes) on Saturday, March 15th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 3/15/08*

Another fun night of NASCAR-style racing at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

First up .... the 4.9ers.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Darin "Shake" Benson - 179
2. Stuart Andrews - 174
3. Mike Rigsby - 170.17
4. JP Snyder - 170.10
5. Jun Bug - 170.7
6. John Parks - 167
7. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 166
8. Bill "Sureshot" Branning - 160
9. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 145

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.936645 on Purple

"Shake" Benson drove through the smoke and debris to bring home a comfortable win. The best race was Mike, JP and Jun Bug for Third. They all finished on the same lap just sections apart. John Parks returned from the frozen north to bring home sixth just ahead of "Bake" Tomlinson. Bill also made a return after some months away and Pinkie lost most of a heat when his motor escaped.


*Amateur NASCAR (No Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 190
2. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 186
3. Bob "00" Lee - 182
4. Rollin Isbell - 173
5. Captain Johnny Banks - 171
6. Eddie Broyles - 163

Fast Lap - JT - 4.719445 on Black

Another good race between JT and Tom for most of the night with JT slipping away in the last half of the race. It was good to see Bob (The Double Naught Spy) Lee back at the track. He borrowed Stuart's Difalco and ran with the leaders most of the race. Speaking of controllers .... that's all I brought to the track. I subbed for Buddy (recovering from wisdom teeth removal) at the last minute and after getting used to his car came back from distant last to finish Fourth. Johnny had a few handling issues as did Eddie Broyles.


*Next Race is Amateur GT1 (4.9 and 4.7) on Wednesday, March 19th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/19/08*

Just a quick post to get caught up.

Final Week of the GT1 Series

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. JP Snyder - 177
2. Mike Rigsby - 177
3. Bill McDermott - 175
4. John Parks - 174
5. Rusty Harrison - 173
6. Jun Bug - 171
7. Nelson Buckland - 170
8. Larry Ulsch - 163
9. Son Harrison - 161
10. Willie Buckland - 130

Fast Lap - John Parks - 4.936880 on Black


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 196
2. John "JT" Thompson - 191
3. David Arthur - 191
4. Buddy Houser - 188
5. Cap Powell - 187
6. Speedy Gonzalez - 131 (Welcome Back!)

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718370 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718373 on Green


Once I find the results from March 5th I'll post the points.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 3/22/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, March 22nd at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

First race of the night was Amateur NASCAR. These are flexi-style chassis with a Chinese 16D motor (unsealed), 48P gears and any NASCAR-style body (no COT.) We run two classes --- one with a breakout and one without.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Darin "Shake" Benson - 181
2. JP Snyder - 179
3. Stuart Andrews - 178
4. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 176
5. Mike Rigsby - 172
6. John Parks - 169
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 163
8. Jun Bug - 91 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.937347 on Blue

Darin (half of the Shake n' Bake Racing Team) ran a steady race to take the win by two laps. He proved that keeping the car on the track and avoiding the breakout beeper is an excellent recepie for victory. JP was too fast at times and those breakouts cost him a chance to compete for the win. Stuart clearly had the fastest car on the track but couldn't keep his finger out of the top end of the power zone. Rick (the other half of the Shake n' Bake Racing Team) stayed in the hunt most of the race but one bad heat knocked him out of contention. Mke found himself down on horsepower but finally out-dueled John Parks and Pinkie for a Top 5 finish. Jun Bug fought a variety of handling issues before deciding he'd had enough fun for one night.


*Amateur NASCAR (No Breakout)*
1. Eddie Broyles - 194
2. John "JT" Thompson - 193
3. Tom Marlowe - 189
4. Cap Powell - 186
5. Buddy Houser - 181
6. Rollin Isbell - 174
7. Capt. Johnny Banks - 140

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.766181 on White

Great race by Eddie and JT. Eddie wasn't quite as fast but kept the car on the track and avoided most of the pile-ups. JT had times where he just couldn't get the Lexan magnets turned off and was picked off by multiple drivers within the same lap. Tom was fast but was caught up in too many collisions to contend for the win. Cap has some *serious* horsepower and seems to be getting a handle on the handling. Buddy and I both need to find a little consistency -- and a little more horsepower. Johnny tried a variety of controllers looking for a comfort level that proved to be very illusive.


*GTP*
1. Mike Rigsby - 195
2. John Parks - 183
3. Johnny Banks - 182
4. JP Snyder - 182
5. Rollin Isbell - 129 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.390428 on Red

It was Mike's turn to drive a nice steady race and take home the Win. John Parks drove the *Flamingo Special* to second in a tight battle with Johnny Banks and JP. Johnny edged JP by less than a section for the final spot on the podium. I decided to park the car before the wheel hop shattered a gear.



*Next Race ---- Wednesday, March 26th.* The track has been cleaned and prepped and is ready for action!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/5/08*

Ahhh .... the missing race results for Wednesday, March 5, 2008 have been found.

It was a small turnout so they ran everyone together in an 11-man Main using the Crazy Lanes format and then sorted the results by Driver Classification. The breakout was set at 4.7.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John Bernard - 186
2. Stuart Andrews - 184
3. Nelson Buckland - 183
4. Rusty Harrison - 180
5. Son Harrison - 174
6. Randall Smith - 167
7. Willie Buckland - 130

Fast Lap - Nelson Buckland - 4.717812 on Purple


*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 196
2. Buddy Houser - 196
3. David Arthur - 189
4. Cap Powell - 187

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718100 on Purple


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/26/08*

Another fun night of racing at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The track was still pretty tacky from the cleaning and re-gluing this past weekend so we took a number of breaks in the first few heats to allow guys to clean their tires. And, in the interest of time, we ran everyone together with a 4.7 Breakout.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 196
2. Tom Marlowe - 195
3. Rollin Isbell - 192
4. Doug Smith - 191
5. Buddy Houser - 189
6. Cap Powell - 185

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.717992


*Amateur GT1*
1. Rusty Harrison - 185
2. JP Snyder - 184
3. Nelson Buckland - 182
4. Mike Rigsby - 181
5. John Parks - 178
6. Larry Ulsch - 174
7. Jun Bug - 167

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.781347


Let Buddy know if there is a particular class that you would like to race for our next series. Indy Cars? 4.5" Dirt Late Models?


----------



## Mike R

Buddy had asked about running Indy/F1 type cars. About the only chassis I know of would be the older Champion chassis, or a Cheetah 7 Indy/F1 chassis that could be used. Most people don't have these laying around, but I'm game if they want to go that route. The only change I would like to see would be the motor in that we run American 16D (not S16D) arms, meaning we could run the My Series Spec Arm, or any Tagged 16D arm in a Chinese (Kelly, ProSlot, Parma, Kamen) setup with stock endbell, can, and ceramic magnets only. JK has several F1/Indy bodies that look really nice and would be a kick to drive with the right chassis setup.

In any event, I would rather that we go in the direction of using the My Series Spec arm in a race so we could get a better handle on tweaking it for performance, rather than letting a $27 arm sit in the box and wait for the next monthly series race.

Just my .02 worth

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 3/29/08*

Fabulous weather on Saturday might have kept a few people away. Those of us there had a great time.

Here are the results for Saturday, March 29th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. JP Snyder - 180
2. Rick Tomlinson - 179
3. John Parks - 174
4. Darin Benson - 171
5. Jun Bug - 171
6. Stuart Andrews - 125

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.945116 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.945394 on White


*Amateur NASCAR (No Breakout)*
1. Eddie Broyles - 194
2. John "JT" Thompson - 193
3. Buddy Houser - 187
4. Rollin Isbell - 181
5. Johnny Banks - 180

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.718039
Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.718118
Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.718317

*Next Race is GT1 on Wednesday, April 2, 2008.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo:

Wednesdays in April will still be GT1's!!
We may change bodies in May. What do you want to run?? 
Ideas so far:
Indy Cars most of us have a Champion hidden away some where just change the pan and body.
4" NAS Trucks - Same car just change the body.
GT1 OPEN cockpits only - Same car just change the body.
NASCAR


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*What to run*

In honor of our dirt track heritage ...

let's run the same cars we're running now with 4.5" Dirt Late Model bodies.


----------



## Mike R

Wizard Of Iz said:


> In honor of our dirt track heritage ...
> 
> let's run the same cars we're running now with 4.5" Dirt Late Model bodies.


Or we could just find a small shoe box and mount that on the chassis...it would be about as aerodynamic



Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Well ..... the shoe box *would* hold up better than some of today's Lexan(r) bodies.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/2/08*

We had a few extra folks for the Wednesday program at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Marty Stanley (flslotter) made the trip from Umatilla and Eddie Broyles was able to make a rare Wednesday night appearance since he's on vacation this week.

Here are the results ....

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Nelson Buckland - 176
2. John Bernard - 175
3. John Parks - 175
4. Mike Rigsby - 172
5. Larry Ulsch - 171
6. Stuart Andrews - 167
7. Marty Stanley - 161
8. Son Harrison - 137

Fast Lap - Nelson Buckland - 4.936805 on Red
Fast Lap - Son Harrison - 4.936873 on Black

Son and Stuart had the fastest cars but couldn't keep them above the breakout. Nelson broke out early and fought back while John Bernard broke out on the last lap of the race while trying to chase down Nelson. Nelson, John Bernard and John Parks started the final heat on the same lap and running on adjoining lanes. Mike and Larry drove consistent races to stay close if any of the leaders made a mistake. Marty got better and better each lap and cut his lap times by three tenths from the beginning of the race to the final heat. I'm sure he'll be a factor the next time he's in town.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 195.18
2. Rollin Isbell - 195.0
3. Buddy Houser - 194
4. Doug Smith - 192
5. Rusty Harrison - 185
6. Cap Powell - 181
7. Jun Bug - 179
8. Tom Marlowe - 175
9. Eddie Broyles - 165

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.717986 on Orange

It was fun to actually be able to participate in the race. The whole race was really pretty clean. In fact, it was so clean that the marshalls were understandably lulled to sleep and not quite ready for a de-slot. No one's fault. Eddie and Tom both had cars that were capable of running in the 4.5's and just couldn't resist testing the beeper. My car got faster as the race went on and finally proved that it would now break out in Heat 6. Rusty drove a good race and Doug and Cap proved that they have cars that certainly handle down the straightaway. The guys in the 4.9 race had better be glad that Jun Bug was late arriving at the track. He would have definitely been in contention for the win in the first race.


*Next Race ----- Saturday, April 5th ----- 4.9 Breakout and No Breakout NASCAR.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Our race reporter has been in and out of town so sorry for no updates. Wed night GT1 race was fast and very close in both heats. I will try to get the race results posted tonight.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/16/08*

I hope I'm finished traveling for a while so I can get back to playing with my toy cars.

Here are the results from *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*


*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Nelson Buckland - 181
2. JP Snyder - 180
3. Son Harrison - 177
4. John Parks - 174
5. Lee Pinkstaff - 173
6. Larry Ulsch - 172
7. Jun Bug - 169

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.936645 on Black
Fast Lap - Nelson Buckland - 4.936786 on Orange

The whole race was close --- and very well driven. JP found the beeper a few too many times and usually just when he had closed the gap on first Son and then Nelson. Son led the first half of the race and then found a few accidents and the breakout beeper. John ran a NASCAR COT body and once he got dialed in began a charge from the back of the pack. Jun Bug was just too fast --- but he had a lot of fun in the process. Larry and Lee fought for position every lap and were driving very steady races while the others were finding the breakout barrier.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 191
2. Rollin Isbell - 189
3. Buddy Houser - 187
4. Cap Powell - 185.15
5. Rusty Harrison - 185.7
6. John Bernard - 184
7. Doug Smith - 179
8. David Arthur - 175
9. Bill McDermott - 172

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.718212 on Green
Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.718605 on White

Tom kept his finger under control and drove an excellent race --- as usual. I had a early first heat issue and started to withdraw (sorry, guys. too much travel - not enough sleep) then got too aggressive and found the beeper three times. Then the car slowed just enough to allow me to drive pretty hard without breaking out. Buddy found himself in third by driving a very steady race. Cap is wicked fast down the straights --- and led the race to about the half-way point. Rusty has proved that he definitely belongs in this class with a solid run. John Bernard stepped up to the quick class for the first time and drove a great race once he got past a few jitters and hooked up his controller. Doug has plenty of horsepower and was testing out his recently rebuilt controller. He definitely got smoother every heat. David fought handling issues most of the night but there's little doubt he'll sort them out real soon. Bill arrived too late to make the 4.9 race and showed that his car is capable of being very competitive in that class.

*Next Race -- NASCAR (4.9 Breakout and No Breakout classes) - - Saturday, April 19th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 4/19/08*

This turned out to be one of the strangest nights of racing that we have seen at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

We were a little short on turn marshalls so we ran all eleven racers in one race with three "No Driver" entries mixed in to make sure we had enough marshalls without running the "Crazy Lanes" format. No problems in theory and we always had plenty of marshalls.

The problem came soon after the start of Heat 9 out of 14 when Stuart's car was put on the wrong lane and for some inexplicable reason there was no one manning the remote track call button in the donut when a number of cars ended up caught up in the inevitable Big One. 

In the ensuing chaos the track call button was pressed *and* the space bar on the keyboard was pressed just the right number of times to leave the heat timer running --- though no one was at their controllers. By the time it was noticed there were only 49 seconds left in the Heat. Tom and I were pretty certain that we remembered the original problem happening with 1:49 to go in the Heat. Well ---- since none of us are familiar enough with SRT to know how to re-run a heat, there was much discussion about what to do. A week has gone by and my memory isn't what it never was, but I think the original decision was to average the other seven heats for the driver's affected and then multiply by eight.

However, the rest of the heat was very clean and many of us lamented losing a good heat. At the end of the race it was decided to rerun Heat 9. Unfortunately one driver changed cars that eventually effected the outcome of the heat and the race. In hindsight, he should have been told to use his original car.

My opinion is that if the race had played out without the incident, then Tom and Eddie would have finished on the same lap with the race decided by track position. We'll never know. 

If we had doubled the laps for the partial heat, then Tom would have had 26 for the heat and won by one lap. But it's hard to know with 100% certainity if we had run exactly 1:00. And, we all know that a lot can happen to a car in a full heat compared to a partial heat. Motors heat up and cars wreck on one hand and drivers get in a groove on the other hand.

So --- I've decided to throw out the tainted re-run and declare dual winners and average everyone else's other 7 heats. Tom and Eddie can use this Saturday's race as a Tie-Breaker.

*Amateur NASCAR (No Breakout)*
1. Eddie Broyles and Tom Marlowe - 194
3. John "JT" Thompson - 192
4. Buddy Houser - 188
5. Rollin Isbell - 186
6. Rick Tomlinson - 183
7. Mike Rigsby - 177
8. John Parks - 176
9. Johnny Banks - 175
10. Cap Powell - 156
11. Stuart Andrews - 54


*Next race ----- NASCAR (4.9 and No Breakout Classes) ------ Saturday, April 26th.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/23/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, April 23rd at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Quick note of thanks ---- Rusty and Son Harrison, Nelson, Willie and Lil' Nelson Buckland have finished their business in Jacksonville and are headed back home to Georgia. We're going to miss these guys! They're not just racers --- they're friends. *Y'all come back now, ya' here!*

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Nelson Buckland - 184.17
2. John Bernard - 184.8
3. Son Harrison - 182
4. Larry Ulsch - 173
5. John Parks - 172
6. Lil' Nelson Buckland - 113 *First Race*

Fast Lap - Son Harrison - 4.937035 on Red
Fast Lap - John Bernard - 4.937052 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Nelson Buckland - 4.937384 on Blue

Good close race among the top 3 for all eight heats and Larry and John traded positions throughout the race as well. 



*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 195
2. John "JT" Thompson - 194
3. Rollin Isbell - 188.18
4. Buddy Houser - 188.13
5. Cap Powell - 184.13
6. David Arthur - 184.8
7. Doug Smith - 179
8. Rusty Harrison - 177

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.717828 on White

Excellent races throughout the field.

*Next Race ------ NASCAR (4.9 and No Breakout Classes) ------ Saturday, April 26th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 4/26/08*

A very fun night of racing at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Just when we thought our buddies from Georgia had finished their work and headed home, another job cropped up and they were able to make a rare Saturday night appearance.

And, we want to welcome back Dan-O Allbritton from Savannah, Georgia. Dan-O was a regular at A & S Hobbies in Brunswick 10 years ago and used to run in the old ASRA Series in the Southeast. I know Dan-O will do what it takes to run up front again.

Here are the results

*Amateur NASCAR (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Rick Tomlinson - 180
2. Son Harrison - 177
3. Rusty Harrison - 176
4. Jun Bug - 171
5. Dan-O Allbritton - 159
6. Stuart Andrews - 55

Fast Lap - Dan-O Allbritton - 4.937485 on White

Son led the first six heats and Rick just kept chipping away at his lead. When Son got caught up in a couple of accidents, Rick was able to take advantage and then drive away. Son and Father then battled it out for second. Jun Bug put a great looking #88 National Guard car on the track and was able to show some serious horsepower at times. Late handling issues snatched his shot at a win. Dan-O started the race turning 5.3 second laps and finished the race in the 4.9's as he started to get a feel for the track and how slot cars have changed in the past 10 years. Stuart's car wasn't the fastest car on the track so he pulled out so his crew chief (Johnny Banks) could work on it for the next race.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Eddie Broyles - 196
2. Tom Marlowe - 191
3. John "JT" Thompson - 186
4. Eddie Stilley - 185
5. Bob "00" Lee - 184
6. Stuart Andrews - 181
7. Johnny Banks - 178
8. Rollin Isbell - 166

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.663385 on Yellow

Eddie left little doubt early in the race about who had the fastest car. The rest of us just tried to stay out of the way of the #11 FedEx Home Delivery car. Tom was just a tick of the pace, but with Eddie having an "on" night, it didn't matter. JT drove another very consistent race and made up for a lack of raw horsepower with steady driving. "Fast Eddie" Stilley has finally gotten through many many months of working 13 hours a day, 7 days a week and made it to the track. Eddie wasn't real thrilled with his performance, but the rest of us were pretty dang impressed. It was also great to see Bob (The Double Naught Spy) Lee back at the controller and he certainly didn't embarrass himself. Stuart fought through some handling issues and showed that he _can_ run with the big boys when he pays attention to what he's doing. Johnny's car decided that it didn't like the lower bank and that led to a host of other handling problems. And it looks like I need (a) learn patience, (b) straighten the chassis back out, (c) paint a fresh body and (d) spend a little time building some horsepower.


*Next Race ------ Wednesday, April 30th. Probably the last week of GT1 bodies.*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!! :woohoo::woohoo:

Tonight is the last week for GT1's for a while. We are going to change over to NASTRUCKS. Same car same rules just change the body. If you want one painted let me know and this weekend i will paint some.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/3/08*

Great weather made for a light turnout at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Here are the results for Saturday, May 3, 2008

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 193
2. Eddie Broyles - 190
3. Rollin Isbell - 189
4. Buddy Houser - 188
5. J. P. Snyder - 186
6. Nathan Pickett - 155
7. Eddie Stilley - 153
8. John "JT" Thompson - 146
9. Storm - 124

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.772733 on Green

The light turnout combined with Mike and Johnny's departure left us running the Crazy Lanes format where there are only four drivers on the track at a time. Still had a lot of fun! Tom and Eddie were the class of the field while Rollin, Buddy and JP battled for the final podium position. Rollin had track position over JP and a lap on Buddy going into the final heat. JP had a slew of body issues in his final heat on black and dropped back to fifth. Nathan was fast at times and is just getting back into the groove. Eddie Stilley borrowed a car and its lack of brakes made it too much of a challenge. JT fought handling issues early and then came back with a pretty quick car late. This was one of the first times Storm has raced and he ran a very cautious race and improved a little bit with each heat.

Instead of running GTP's after the NASCAR race we grabbed some rags and cleaned the track!

*Next Race ----- JK 4" Trucks ----- Wednesday, May 7th*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/30/08*

Getting caught up on some old results from *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

*Amateur GT1 (4.9 Breakout)*
1. Son Harrison - 179
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 174
3. Nathan Pickett - 137

Fast Lap - Son Harrison - 4.945769 on Red


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 193
2. John "JT" Thompson - 192
3. JP Snyder - 189
4. Buddy Houser - 188
5. John Bernard - 184
6. Rusty Harrison - 182
7. Cap Powell - 179
8. Nelson Buckland - 177
9. Rollin Isbell - 164 

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.719129 on Orange
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.719149 on Red


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/7/08*

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, May 7th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

First week of 4" NASCAR Trucks. (Flexi-style chassis, 1/8" axle, 48-pitch gears, Chinese-made 16D Motor)

*Amateur NASCAR Trucks (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 185
2. Buddy Houser - 177
3. John "JT" Thompson - 176
4. Cap Powell - 175
5. John Parks - 172
6. Rollin Isbell - 171
7. Larry Ulsch - 163
8. John Bernard - 148

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.844082 on Red


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/14/08*

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, May 14th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Second week for Truck bodies. Guys are starting to get them dialed in just a bit.

*Amateur NASTrucks (4.7 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 190
2. Tom Marlowe - 189
3. John Parks - 183
4. Buddy Houser - 181
5. Cap Powell - 178
6. Mike Rigsby - 177
7. JP Snyder - 175
8. Rollin Isbell - 166
9. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 163

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.835783 on White


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/17/08*

Here are the Race Results for Saturday, May 17th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 198 *New Track Record (Crazy Lanes)*
2. Buddy Houser - 190
3. JP Snyder - 188
4. Rick Tomlinson - 187
5. Rollin Isbell - 183
6. Mike Rigsby - 181
7. John Parks - 180
8. Josh (The New Guy!) - 131

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.718263 on Black

Just as Buddy was loading the names into the computer, JT borrowed Mike Rigsby's back-up car. I think JT is still trying to talk Mike into selling him the car.

*Next Race ----- Amateur NASTrucks ----- Wednesday, May 21st!*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wow... those trucks seem to be a good bit slower than the NASCAR and GT1 bodies! Probably don't handle so well, of course.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/21/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, May 21st at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Another somewhat light turnout to race trucks has led to the decision to go back to running GT1 bodies on Wednesday night beginning in June. Check with Buddy before you paint because there was talk of limiting it to the JK GT1 bodies to have more realistic cars.


*Amateur NASTrucks (4.7 Breakout)*

1. John "JT" Thompson - 185
2. Mike Rigsby - 177
3. JP Snyder - 176
4. Buddy Houser - 175
5. John Parks - 169
6. Cap Powell - 164
7. Larry Ulsch - 161
8. Bill McDermott - 160
9. Rollin Isbell - 152
10. Austin Latham - 141

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.889744 on Red

The racing was a little cleaner --- as it should be running the Crazy Lanes format ---- so maybe guys are getting used to the truck bodies. JT was never challenged and missed a great race between Mike, JP and Buddy for 2nd. The shame is that because of the format used they were hardly ever on the track at the same time. John Parks out-distanced Cap for a Top 5 finish and Larry got around Bill for seventh. Rollin fought handling issues - again - and spent considerable time off of the track working on the pans of his Cheetah 11. He came back late to turn some 22 and 23 lap segments. Austin (owner of Phoenix Slot Car Raceway) made the short trip down the street to race with us and have a little mid-week fun. Once he got the hang of the completely different driving style for 1/24th Flexi-style racing he began to bring his lap times down and have some good heats.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Another somewhat light turnout to race trucks has led to the decision to go back to running GT1 bodies on Wednesday night beginning in June. Check with Buddy before you paint because there was talk of limiting it to the JK GT1 bodies to have more realistic cars.


Ah... I like the JK bodies anyway, I've always preferred their bodies for some reason, probably because they look more like the actual cars. Just grabbed a JK Audi R8C so I should be fine either way.





Wizard Of Iz said:


> Austin (owner of Phoenix Slot Car Raceway) made the short trip down the street to race with us and have a little mid-week fun. Once he got the hang of the completely different driving style for 1/24th Flexi-style racing he began to bring his lap times down and have some good heats.


Ironically I had an easier time with the 1/24 than the 1/32 cars earlier Saturday, though that might have had something to do with using tires that had been on my cars for 21 months. Then again, I'm trying to get my 1/32 cars to run more like 1/24 cars because I like the feel more. Brakes? Who needs 'em! Slowing down only slows you down! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

In defense of the NASTRUCKS, even though I was more in favor of going to
the Indy Car/F1 JK bodies to race that type of car, the NASTRUCKS have turned out to be a lot of fun. Granted it has driven some people away because they couldn't get the hang of driving them, but they weren't that bad. If your chassis was setup to run nascar 4", it was nothing more than a simple body swap and learning where to blip the throttle rather than drive at full speed. The JK NASTRUCK bodies were easy to trim out and looked very realistic when painted and decaled up.

The only thing that upsets me now is that I figured we would run them longer than one month as I have a freshly painted Dodge NASTRUCK body that won't even see the track now because we are switching again so soon.

On the GT1 bodies, I hope we get that clarified this week. I had suggested to Buddy that we run only the JK GT1 Daytona bodies and in open cockpit only. This would leave the high downforce Outisite bodies out of the equation in favor of the more readily available and more realistic looking JK bodies. I wanted to stay with the open cockpit GT1 bodies to stay away from the high downforce coupe bodies and put everyone on a equal footing and leave it up to good driving.

Mike R


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I hope we aren't forced into open cockpit... You think you're losing out because of ONE body you can't use, well we've got about a dozen still in good shape and just picked up an R8C. It'd be bad enough not being allowed to use the OS Porsche. I don't think I'm alone in wondering if it's even worth it if I have to toss out all the bodies bought during our prior GT1 runs.

Why not just find the high-downforce bodies and specifically disallow them? The OS Mercedes is the main culprit from what I've seen.


----------



## SCSHobbies

GT1's starting Wed June 4th. 
I would like to go with ANY GT1 except the O/S Mercedes (if you show up with a O/S Mercedes do you get to race... YES but you will be asked to get the correct body for the next week). The O/S Porsche & Audi look acceptable and would not have any advantage to any of the JK's. The last time we ran GT1's the JK Audi was the most popular but to me they really all seemed to be good and i could not tell a difference between any of them. 
JK Lexan seems to be better Quality too. 

If everyone brings both Trucks and GT1's we will run both. We are starting on time. 7:30 tech is open track is off if we get going quickly we will have plenty of time.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

That's the way to go! I didn't realize the Audi had become so popular. I like it, the JK Mercedes, and the Porsche. The Audi and Mercedes seem to have more downforce for better handling, but the Porsche's got more straight-line speed (less drag) but less downforce because of that. So they all have their own distinct feeling which makes them fun to drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night!! Bring both Trucks and GT1's!! :woohoo:

Eric its good to see you and your dad back at the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> Race night!! Bring both Trucks and GT1's!! :woohoo:
> 
> Eric its good to see you and your dad back at the track. :thumbsup:


It's good to be back! Sorry we missed out on tonight, I got home a little late.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, May 28, 2008*

Wednesday was the final night of racing trucks, which meant a light turnout was to be expected (especially given the 'popularity' of the trucks!), but turnout wasn't too bad. Still, everyone raced together in one run. I can't fill in details as I wasn't there, so if Rollin comes along later he might be able to.

*NASTruck*
1. Tom M. 188
2. JT 183
3. JP 177
4. John Bernard 175
5. Larry 173
6. Cap 172
7. Buddy 170
8. John P. 166
9. Rollin 155
10. Austin 144
11. Mike 89

Fastest Lap: JP, 4.843816s, Blue Lane
(Tom M., 4.844130s, Yellow Lane)

*Next race: Saturday, May 31 - NASCAR and GTP!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just a quick note or two and random thoughts.

The Johnny B listed is John Bernard. He has become a very very good driver and isn't too far from running down the faster drivers.

Tom and JT can drive anything.

My ill-handling truck will run in the 4.7's with a JK Porsche body. That makes me think that a truck body might be good to use to dial-in a chassis because if it will handle with a truck body, it will handle with anything.

It's not a good idea to mess with your controller wiper button in the middle of a race.

See y'all Saturday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

RACE NIGHT!!!

The GT1's are back!!!!!! 

I hope to see everyone tonight it should be some real good fast racing. 

:woohoo:


----------



## Ragnar

Sorry we didn't make it! Erik got home from work late! We will be there Saturday. I just spent the evening straightening Erik's NASCAR. The nose dive it took last Saturday put several bends in it. It's all straight now and with new pans, it should be fast again.

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/31/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, May 31st at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

*Amateur NASCAR (No Breakout)*

1. JP Snyder - 189 *Congratulations for his first A-Main Win!*
2. Buddy Houser - 188
3. Eddie Broyles - 185
4. Eddie Stilley - 181
5. Erik Setzer - 180
6. Rick Tomlinson - 179
7. John Parks - 176
8. Johnny Banks - 174
9. Stuart Andrews - 173
10. Doug Smith - 165
11. Nathan Pickett - 147
12. Mike Rigsby - 123 (DNF - Chassis)
13. Rollin Isbell - 119 (DNF - Chassis)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.671080 on Yellow

JP drove a steady race and found the right combination of handling and horsepower to take home the win. Buddy gave chase but couldn't quite catch JP in the late heats. Eddie Broyles chose to run a horsepower car and probably wishes he had run the handling car. Eddie Stilley was down just a bit on horsepower but drove his normally smooth race and finished in the Top 5 just a lap ahead of Erik -- who had plenty of horsepower but wasn't quite as steady as Eddie. Rick stayed in contention and battled with Erik, John and Johnny for position. Johnny was very fast - as evident by his quick time - but couldn't quite get his new body to handle like Tom's loaner body. Stuart was knocking off a little rust and was getting back in the groove late in the race. Doug was a late arrival and filled in for the mythical S2 driver and fought handling issues most of the night --- as did Nathan. Mike and Rollin both fought handling issues that eventually put them out of the race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 6/4/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, June 4th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

After a month-long experimentation with NASTruck bodies --- the GT1 bodies are back by popular demand.

*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*

1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 196
2. JP Snyder - 195.17
3. Buddy Houser - 195.8
4. Stuart Andrews - 193.9
5. John "JT" Thompson - 193.2
6. Rollin Isbell -191
7. Cap Powell - 190.17
8. John Bernard - 190.7
9. John Parks - 183
10. Dan-O Allbritton - 173

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.718021 on Red
_Note: There were six cars in the 4.718's. Every driver had a fast lap in the 4.7's with the slowest fast lap being 4.781237_


Tom and Buddy each broke out once and that let JP slide in between them for second with another solid run. Using the JK bodies doesn't seem to have slowed the cars much. Tom ran a JK Audi and Buddy ran a JK Bentley and they were both capable of running 4.6's or 4.5's. Stuart drove a solid race and flexed a little horsepower to take fourth over JT who was just a tick off his usual pace. Rollin found that his truck makes a much better GT1 and had some good heats when he got up on the wheel and had a couple of lane issues that derailed a couple of other heats. Cap is fast --- 'nuff said. John Bernard made it back to the track and shook off a little rust and stayed in contact with the leaders most of the race. Parks car was also quick and he held the lead after the first few heats and then fell back. Dan-O made the trip down from Savannah to race with us and continues to show improvement and learn the track with every lap -- which explains how he turned his fastest laps late in the race.

*Next Race --- Amateur NASCAR --- Saturday, June 7th*


----------



## SCSHobbies

It was a fun race and very close, much closer than it looks. 3 different ties for positions and a 6 lap difference from 1st to 8th thats close. A lot of the time the pack was running all together because they are all about the same speed. 

See everyone Saturday for NASCAR.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sorry I didn't get the results up, I got them home but was too tired to post, then someone moved them. Haven't had much time to practice, so I'll still be kicking off some rust this weekend, but with a much straighter chassis. Hopefully I can get back into the hang of it!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, June 7th, 2008*

Slow night of racing at Slot Car Speedway last night, but still plenty of fun with the NASCARs! Everyone ran together in a no-breakout race, which was fine as everyone was faster than 4.9s anyway.

*NASCAR (No Breakout)*
1. Buddy 193
2. Erik 188
3. Rick 188
4. Johnny B. 185
5. Eddie B. 185
6. Doug 185
7. JP 182
8. John P. 175

Fastest Lap: Eddie B., 4.718039s, Black Lane

It was an exciting and mostly clean race, with Buddy putting on a show about how to run consistently and coming away with a solid victory. Most of the other drivers had problems of their own making, such as Erik and Johnny's rusty driving, or some issues with their cars. Rick had a fast car and turned in a solid performance to get third, losing out by just 40-50 feet to Erik. Johnny, Eddie, and Doug all ran well to tie at 185 and separated by just a few feet. Eddie had some mid-race handling issues that were on and off, and Doug was giving a shake-down to a new car. JP's speedy C11 .025 warped its center section midrace and forced him to swap out for another chassis, and John also had a chassis change mid-race going to a car he should have started with (it was VERY fast). Everyone had fast cars, which meant every little slip-up or problem counted, and it made for an exciting and tense race that went right down to the final second!

Next race: GT1, Wednesday, June 11th. Trade out your NASCAR bodies for your GT1 bodies and come have some fun!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wish I could have been there.

I spent Saturday night finding a way around the flood waters in Indiana.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Race Night! :woohoo:

(Beat you to it, Buddy!)


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race night!!! :woohoo::woohoo:

The very popular GT1's are back at full speed tonight. Last week was a very tight race and I have seen a number of cars and drivers capable of winning. We will also have a new Wed night racer joining us.... Johnny is now on days and has been working on a Wed night car, its fast and it looks cool too.

See everyone at the track. 

You got me today Erik i hope you can make it tonight.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Two for one special!


*Race Results - Wednesday, June 11, 2008*

There was a decent turnout for the night's GT1 racing, but even so because of the speed everyone was able to manage everyone was combined into one race.

*4.7 GT1*
1. Tom 195
2. Cap 195
3. John B. 193
4. Buddy 190
5. David 189
6. Doug 189
7. JP 189
8. Stuart 185
9. Larry 179
10. John P. 169
11. Erik 152
12. Johnny B. 135
13. JT 119
14. Rollin 93

Fastest Lap: Cap, 4.717982, Yellow Lane
(Six other racers posted a fast lap in the 4.718 range!)

It was a big class of racing with an exciting finale that saw Tom take the win by just a handful of yards! Tom had an amazing car and Cap's car proved every bit its equal, but early on Cap was a magnet for every car that came off (and the occasional pitter's hand!), which caused early problems. John Bernard had a really fast car and he's rapidly learning how to handle it and pace the field. Buddy, David, Doug, and JP all had solid races, with Buddy pulling out a lap on the others at the end to take fourth, with the other three separated by maybe ten feet total! Stuart had some problems handling his car, but even coming in eighth he was only 10 laps off of first place's pace. Larry is still working with learning his car but had a good run. John Parks had some problems early with his car which dropped him behind. Erik, Johnny B., JT, and Rollin all had major problems and were forced to drop out during the race, including a souring motor (Erik) and a bound up rear end (JT).

Overall the racing was brilliant and the final difference of just six laps between the top seven positions proved how close the field was. This was just the second night back with GT1's, and they are rapidly proving to be a favorite again!




*Race Results - Saturday, June 14, 2008*

Tonight we had a light turnout due to a state race going on and also some good racing with the 24 Hours of LeMans. Still, it was a good race!

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. Buddy 192
2. Johnny B. 187
3. JP 187
4. Eddie S. 183
5. Erik 183
6. John P. 183
7. Pinkie 170
8. Nathan 160
9. Doug 148

Fastest Lap: Johnny B., 4.718315, Yellow Lane

Almost every car was equal tonight, but the racing field separated as problems crept up and racers turned their night over to a test run. Buddy had a mostly problem-free race and left the field well behind. Johnny and JP didn't have many troubles either and had a very competitive race for second, with Johnny getting the nod by half a track. Eddie had some chassis issues, Erik destroyed two bodies, and John P. was giving one of Johnny's cars a shakedown, but they still had a solid race for fourth. Pinkie had a relatively slow car, so he did his best to stay out of trouble and not cause problems for the faster cars. Nathan had a decent car, but is still learning the ways of slot racing. Finally, Doug's car had a number of problems and never quite kept pace with the other cars, even though the motor seemed like it was strong enough to do so.

Throughout the race, when cars ran side-by-side, it was obvious the field's cars were very evenly matched, without much in the way of performance differences. With the few problems revealed and likely to be hammered out in the next few days, the next week of racing should be very exciting!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, June 18, 2008*

Despite soggy weather, there was a very nice turnout for GT1 racing Wednesday night. We had fifteen entries, which were split into two 4.7 races, because the majority of cars and drivers were too fast for running a 4.9 race (11 of the 15 cars ran fastest laps in the 4.7 range).


*4.7 GT1 Race 1*
1. Buddy Houser 191
2. Johnny Banks 190
3. David Arthur 189
4. JP Snyder 185
5. Rollin Isbell 183
6. Son Harrison 179
7. John Parks 175
8. Erik Setzer 156 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Rollin, 4.717926, Orange Lane

What an exciting race this one was! For the first half of the race, Buddy, Johnny, David, and Erik were all tied running for the top spot, helped by Johnny breaking out every once in a while. The separation came over time between Johnny's breakouts and David having some problems late after racing Erik and Johnny hard. Erik had to drop out in the seventh heat when his car was too beaten up to handle after a couple of hard hits. JP came in fourth, with a fast car that pushed him at times. Rollin ran hard but his car was also fidgety. Son did well for having not run on the track in a few weeks (he and Rusty were back down from Georgia this week), and John Parks cruised to the finish line in seventh, his car too slow for a top finish but having fun nonetheless!



*4.7 GT1 Race 2*
1. John "JT" Thompson 195
2. Mike Rigsby 189
3. Cap Powell 188
4. Pinkie Pinkstaff 175
5. Larry Ulsch 173
6. Tom Marlowe 169
7. Rusty Harrison 165

Fastest Lap: Cap, 4.717894, Green Lane

Another exciting race, this one was cursed by the breakout and then final-heat DNFs. JT, Cap, and Tom all three had fast cars, but they were too fast in some cases! JT had two breakouts (he had to work at it not to have more!), Tom had three or four, and Cap had a whopping eight breakouts! This allowed JT to pull away from the field in number of laps, and Mike ran a solid race to snatch second at the end from Cap, who even to the last minute was breaking out! Pinkie had a slow car which was having some handling issues, but managed to finish the race for fourth. Larry, Tom, and Rusty all developed problems, dropping out in the final heat. Tom had tried to keep running despite some gear problems, but in the end the car had too much trouble to keep running. Even with the problems, it was a fast car!

Congratulations to both the winners, Buddy and JT!


*Next race:* Saturday, June 21 - It's NASCAR night again!


----------



## Ragnar

Wednesday's racing was great close racing by a group of great racers!:thumbsup:
Race night at S.C.S. is always a night of fun with the racers always willing to help each other, and give support to new racers!

:cheers:
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Race night!:woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, June 21, 2008*

We had a good turnout again Saturday night for racing NASCAR and GTP! I was worn out from all the racing and have been busy since Saturday, so I'm shaky on the details of the races, sorry.

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. Buddy 191
2. JT 191
3. Eddie B. 190
4. Eddie S. 188
5. Erik 186
6. Mike 185
7. Tom 179
8. JP 177
9. John P. 172
10. Johnny B. 171
11. Pinkie 169
12. Stuart 166
13. Nathan 157

Fastest Lap: Erik: 4.718438, Yellow Lane

Buddy and JT had a good hard drive, but just about everyone seemed off the pace as only four cars got into the 4.7 range, and just two down under 4.72 (Erik and Johnny). Tom and Erik had fast cars but found some very nasty accidents, but overall it was a clean race, which is why the final results are still pretty close.


*GTP*
1. JP 206
2. Johnny B. 203
3. John P. 195
4. Erik 190
5. Pinkie 175
6. Nathan 145
7. Stuart 36 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: JP, 4.280911, Orange Lane
(Johnny was just .000079 back with his fast time!)

GTP was a good run, JP and Johnny had the speed and the experience! John's car was a little off their pace but still fast and handled well. Erik was just running a GTP car for the first time in over half a year and using the race as a test sessing, but showed his car had speed too. Pinkie and Nathan had slower cars but did their best to keep pace and keep going. Stuart had problems early and dropped out, but stuck around to turn marshal (thanks, Stuart!).

Pretty fun night of racing, overall! Next Saturday we're running GTP before NASCAR, so be prepared!

*Next race:* Wednesday, June 25, 2008 - GT1 racing! 4.7 and 4.9 breakout.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Most interesting experience of the night for me was going UNDER a car, then seeing my car flip off track while rolling in mid-air as a result. No clue how that happened, that must have been some massive momentum! Not only did it shear off the guide wire, it also broke AND bent the guide, and bent one clip beyond repair.:freak:

Oh well, it's fixed and ready to run again tomorrow night!:woohoo:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And I plan to be in Cap's lane *all night long!*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Wednesday, June 25, 2008*

Last night we had another solid turnout, thirteen racers for one big race.

*4.7 GT1*
1. Tom M. 197
2. Buddy 193
3. JT 192
4. Cap 189
5. JP 186
6. Mike 186
7. John B. 183
8. Johnny B. 182
9. Rollin 182
10. Erik 179
11. Pinkie 177
12. Sean 164
13. Austin 161

Fastest Lap: Johnny B., 4.717973, Red Lane
Other 4.7182 and under drivers: Tom M., Buddy, JT, JP, Rollin

The race started out with a BANG! as Austin and Buddy tangled in the back right at the drop of the green, "ruining" Buddy's race... though he still managed a very respectable second place. Tom gave everyone a lesson in running GT1 cars, collecting 197 laps even with a couple of breakouts. Most of the racers had a good run for the night, though some had some problems, such as John Bernard's car finding every accident it could.

The competitiveness of the race was shown by 11th place being just 20 out from 1st (which was a very impressive 1st at that). Sean in 12th was running his first race, and Austin is still getting the hang of his car but was picking up speed noticeably as the night goes on.


Next race: Saturday, June 28 - GTP and NASCAR!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I think I should get the award for craziest night, after being a victim of a high-speed shunt into the banking which proved that yes, a Kelly chassis CAN bend if it hits with enough force... in this case the front half of the chassis was pointing for the sky.

After missing about half a heat with that mess, I came back in with my Cheetah 11, which didn't want to go through a turn straight and slid the back end around all over but would still turn low 4.7s laps while trying to turn over. At some point Johnny's car was being put back on in red lane while I was on white, and the car was in the turn. Hmm... launch ramp! Poor C11 skimmed up over the yellow Audi and right over the wall, nearly nailing Tom (who put in a good effort to catch it!). Surprisingly, it's still in decent shape. Well, relatively speaking, when compared to that poor Kelly.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh, I also wanted to say that after thinking about it, it might be a good idea to go the 4.6/4.8 route. Mainly because there's a lot of guys who won't run 4.9 because they can run 4.8, and would break out at 4.9 (Austin being one person who would have run 4.9 and ended up turning some 4.8 laps). So going with a 4.8 for the "B Class" would let more racers go that route, allowing the races to be split again. 4.6 is fine for the fast class too because we've been seeing a LOT of breakouts recently, especially running our NASCARs with GT1 bodies (remember, these things can go 4.6 or low 4.7 with NASCAR bodies!). So overall I think it might help solve two problems we've been having lately.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for posting Erik. 
Sorry about the bank shot, I did not know I caught you until it was to late. It was one heck of a shot, one of the hardest I have seen in a long time. I hope its fixable. When I looked at it the front was messed up and the rear was bent too. Time for a total rebuild on that one.

Saturday night GTP will run 1st then NASCAR. Tech for both cars is at 7:30ish!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I put my GTP back together just to be able to run Saturday night.


----------



## SCSHobbies

JP will be tuff in GTP. His car was real quick. He ran 206 last week. 
I have to work on mine.


----------



## Ragnar

Well I got Erik's Kelly Straight, after calling it a few names that I can't post. That was one warped car. Erik took it on the track and it is still a good handling car, with a NASCAR body on it.

See everyone at the track for Saturday night NASCAR, and GTP.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> JP will be tuff in GTP. His car was real quick. He ran 206 last week.
> I have to work on mine.



Oh, mine's not fast. It's just together. Which after the bank incident at *The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa (which was totally my fault) is pretty amazing.

See y'all for GTP and NASCAR.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

SCSHobbies said:


> JP will be tuff in GTP. His car was real quick. He ran 206 last week.
> I have to work on mine.



I've got two GTP cars I feel good about now. Neither will match his single-lap speed, but they've got the speed and handling to get close to 210-212.

Oh, and...

Race Night!:woohoo:


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


A triple woohoo!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Holiday coming up... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Special Note: SCS will be closed on Thursday 07/03 and Friday 07/04. Reopen Saturday @ 3pm racing at 7:30


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/2/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 2, 2008 from *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 200 *New Track Class Record*
2. John "JT" Thompson - 197
3. David Arthur - 195.9
4. JP Snyder - 195.6
5. Buddy Houser - 194
6. Johnny Banks - 190
7. Rollin Isbell - 189
8. Mike Rigsby - 180
9. Stuart Andrews - 176
10. Lee Pinkstaff - 175
11. Austin Latham - 169

Fast Lap - David Arthur - 4.717986 on Black
_Nine drivers turned laps in the 4.718's_

Congratulations to Tom Marlowe for setting a new track record for the class with 200 laps. Tom's car was capable of turning much faster laps (in the 4.4's) but he drove a clean, disciplined race and set a record in the process. Rollin, Mike and Stuart all suffered three or more breakouts that separated them from the lead pack.

*Note: Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies will be closed Thursday and Friday for the Independence Day weekend and will reopen at 3pm on Saturday, July 5th.*

*Next Race: NASCAR (4.9 Breakout and No Breakout classes) on Saturday, July 5th at 7:30pm*


----------



## SCSHobbies

200 Is and Incredible run. That is a 4.80 avg per lap. 204 would be the max total laps if you had a perfect 4.70 every lap!

Very good run!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

Congratulation Tom on a GREAT NEW RECORD!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wish we could have been there.

:cheers:
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

What made the 200 lap run possible was that Tom ran the whole race without a single deslot.

That's consistency.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Wizard Of Iz said:


> What made the 200 lap run possible was that Tom ran the whole race without a single deslot.
> 
> That's consistency.


And a lot of luck to not have anyone ending up in your lane or kicking you out in a turn... wow. (Unless you guys ran Crazy Lanes to get turn marshals?)


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Late results... sorry, I forgot where I'd put them again. Didn't help someone moved last week's on me.


*Race Results - Saturday, June 28, 2008*

*GTP*
1. Buddy 209
2. Mike 204
3. Tom M. 200
4. Erik 197
5. Johnny 196
6. Stuart 194
7. Rick 185
8. Austin 174
9. Rollin 129

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.280746, Orange Lane

Rollin missed close to half the race after a problem in the first heat.

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. Rollin 193
2. Buddy 192
3. JT 191
4. Stuart 187
5. Johnny 181
6. Erik 172
7. Pinkie 166

Fastest Lap: Buddy, 4.718649, Red Lane (Stuart turned a 4.718650 on Black)



*Race Results - Saturday, July 5, 2008*

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. Tom M. 191
2. Eddie S. 189
3. JT 189
4. Eddie B. 187
5. JP 186
6. Rick 183
7. Stuart 180
8. June Bug 167
9. Pinkie 163
10. Erik 92 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Eddie B., 4.718532, Black Lane


Next race: GT1, Wednesday, July 9, 2008.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I think fate intervened to prove that my luck really IS the worst. On the 28th, I had a pinion spin loose in both classes, and my second NASCAR got beat up on the track to the point it wouldn't handle and had to be driven at a snail's pace. Then this past Saturday my poor car got shunted early, breaking the motor brace loose and bending the chassis, which cause some kind of bind in it, dropping it to around a 5.3 average lap time... and it was the only car I had in any kind of condition to race, especially with the others being too erratic with the off-off-on-off-off-off-on-off traction of the racing surface.

Yes, I said "some kind of bind", because I haven't had the heart to look at it yet when I have had some time.


----------



## Ragnar

When Erik soldered the motor brace on his car after the shunt he didn't notice that the chassis was bent just at the rear axle up-rite, so when he soldered the motor brace down it cause the pinion and spur gears to bind-up on the car.

Sorry we couldn't make it for this Wednesday's racing but Erik was unable to race this weak because of his Job!
I hope everyone had a good race!

:cheers:
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/9/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 9th at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

Nice turnout for a Wednesday night. Good to see a few returning faces.

*Amateur GT1 (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Bill McDermott - 182.13
2. Larry Ulsch - 182.2
3. Jun Bug Engle - 180
4. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 177
5. Austin Houser - 153
6. Dale Nettles - 145

Fast Lap - Jun Bug - 4.882935 on Orange

Close race between the top four racers with almost everyone taking a turn at the lead. In the end Bill drove a steady heat at the end to secure the win.


*Experienced GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. JP Snyder - 193
2. Buddy Houser - 189 +
3. David Arthur - 189
4. Rollin Isbell - 164
5. Cap Powell - 131 (DNF)
6. John "JT" Thompson - 15 (DNF)

Fast Lap - David Arthur - 4.718080 on Purple
_Everyone was in the 4.71's_

JP did what Buddy, David, Rollin, and JT couldn't ---- avoid the breakout beeper. Buddy learned that you do have to oil a Slick 7 can bushing every now and then or the motor will seize. Rollin's car took a wall shot and spent a little time in the pits to square away a handling issue. Cap lost the tranny after a hard impact and JT found that his car was just too fast.

*Upcoming Schedule*
Saturday, July 12th - NASCAR
Wednesday, July 16th - GT1
Saturday, July 19th - NASCAR
Sunday, July 20th - Tentative move date to Phoenix Raceway


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Yeah, sorry, guys, work has been a real time-consumer, and I didn't get much sleep Tuesday night either so I knew I shouldn't be trying to run a slot car around the track.

Nice to see two races, and it's cool that Bill was back and won. Congrats to JP on his win... even if it's a "breakout win", those guys know they need to hold back. Looks like the new racers are getting better every week.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Track cleaning Monday 07/14 @ 6:00 it should not take long if we can get some help. So Wed & Sat we can have real fast last week of races in the current location. Then on to a bigger better place. 

I really want a good turn out next Sat 07/19 and we are going to run both NASCAR & GTP. I will have Spaghetti and some other stuff before the race around 6ish. We will have door prizes and a raffle. :woohoo:

See everyone at the track!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Track has been cleaned. :woohoo:


----------



## Mike R

Buddy,

You might want to consider lowering the fast class breakout to 4.6 or 4.65tonight,or better yet, make it a no breakout class. That would be a hoot to give the track a great GT1 last race....no breakout...and just let it all hang out. Might even see a new record tonight for total laps.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

The track is clean and coming in very nice, it should make for a fast race. 

We will try to have 2 races. 4.7 and 4.55!! Should make for great racing!

:woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Sorry we couldn't make it guys... long day at work followed by the bossman having the wonderful idea of a meeting five minutes after closing time equals a very tired Erik.

I WILL be there Saturday for the last race at SCS, though.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'll try to get the results posted Thursday.

Great racing on a clean and very fast track.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/16/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 16th at *Buddy Houser's  Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

This was the last night for GT1 in the old location. On Sunday, July 20th the track will be moving to *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway* in the Southside Estates Shopping Center at the corner of Beach Boulevard and Southside Boulevard. I'm sure they could use some help on Sunday.

*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 193
2. David Arthur - 188
3. Rollin Isbell - 180
4. Larry Ulsch - 178
5. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 171
6. Jun Bug - 166

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.718514 on White

Good race that was closer than the final rundown. JT was breaking in his new controller and had to overcome a glitch or two. David ran a solid race and Rollin came back from a guide issue to capture third. Larry, Pinkie, and Jun Bug all have plenty of horsepower and just need to overcome a handling issue.

*Amateur GT1 (4.6 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 202
2. Buddy Houser - 195.13
3. JP Snyder - 195.10
4. Johnny Banks - 183
5. Mike Rigsby - 162

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.608.601 on Purple

Dem boys is fast! Mike might have grabbed the wrong car out of his box for the 4.6 race. Everyone else was in the 4.6's --- the low 4.6's.


*Next Race: Amateur NASCAR and GTP --- Saturday, July 19th. The last race at the old location. Buddy is planning to have some snacks on hand for the farewell race.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Race Night in America!! :woohoo:

Last dance before the move at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 7/19/08 - Last Dance*

Well, this was the Last Dance for the Ogilvie Hillclimb at *Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies* in *Jacksonville, Florida* in its old location. Buddy and Susan prepared a spaghetti dinner -- and King Crab Salad -- for the racers and raffled off some parts between classes. Thank you for bringing slot racing back to Jacksonville.

After the race a few hearty (or crazy) souls stayed around and stripped the braid off of the track to prep it for its move down the street to *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway.*

Here are the results for The Last Dance

*GTP*
1. Tom Marlowe - 205
2. Mike Rigsby - 200
3. Johnny Banks - 196
4. Erik Setzer - 191
5. Cap Powell - 183
6. Rick Tomlinson - 178 (Running - Gear)
7. Nathan Pickett - 148 (Running - Gears)
8. JP Snyder - 101 (DNF - Gear)
9. Stuart Andrews - 67 (DNF - Withdrew)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.179852 on Yellow

The bad news is that Tom's car wasn't handling quite as good as his GT1. The good news is --- it's really, really fast. Mike had a great run and overcame the numerous track calls to finish second. Johnny "Cracktavius" Banks rounded out the podium. Erik and Cap fought through handling issues to bring home Top 5 finishes. Rick, Nathan, and JP all faced gear issues. Stuart decided his car was too good and decided to save it.


*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Bob Lee - 187
2. JP Snyder - 184
3. Rick Tomlinson -183
4. Nathan Pickett - 165
5. Austin Houser - 138 (Running - chassis & gear)
6. James - 30 (DNF - Withdrew)

Fast Lap - Bob Lee - 4.828033 on Purple

Bob Lee made his semi-annual appearance at the track and picked up where he left off --- in Victory Lane. JP and Rick kept it close and just couldn't get a break to put a little pressure on Bob. Nathan drove a very good race until getting caught up in other people's mess late in the race. Austin got launched in the bank at the beginning of the race and it took a couple of heats for Buddy and Eddie Broyles to get Austin's car performing like it should. James stepped away from the computer and made a rare start for a couple of heats.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 197
2. Buddy Houser - 193
3. John "JT" Thompson - 193
4. Eddie Broyles - 190
5. Eddie Stilley - 190
6. Cap Powell - 184
7. Stuart Andrews - 174
8. Johnny Banks - 172
9. Rollin Isbell - 90 (DNF - Handling)
10. Erik Setzer - 0 (DNF - Chassis)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.609189 on Green

Tom completed the sweep with an impressive run in NASCAR. Buddy and JT battled for second and third to complete the podium. Eddie Broyles and Eddie Stilley fought through the traffic to bring home Top 5 finishes while Cap, Stuart and Johnny fought various handling issues. Rollin called it a night halfway through with handling issues. Erik got launched in the bank at the beginning of the race and the car never made it to the lap counter. Ouch.


Now everyone can take a few weeks to work on your equipment and be ready to get back to racing when the resurfacing and rebraiding project is finished.

Buddy --- *THANK YOU* for two great years of racing. I'll actually miss the friendly confines of *Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies*.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I think I've officially taken over as having the worst luck of anyone. My car's problem was that it was too fast... it ran down Tom's car in the banking way too fast. Fortunately for my car Eddie S.'s car took some of the impact... but unfortunate for him because I think it hurt his car too. Still... It's hard to write up a visual for people. The rear of the chassis around the motor was bent up so bad that only one rear wheel was contacting the track; the other was ABOVE the chassis. It should have been a sign something was wrong when it kept sliding in the shallow area of the banking, or did a 360...

Also, with the GTP, it might not be the fastest car out there (though it's not slow by any means), but it handles really nicely. That was a lot of driver error. I'm still trying to get used to running the GTPs again.

It was still a fun night and I'm sure I can get the car going again! It'll be good to be back up and racing again in a few weeks!


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Oh yes. THANK YOU BUDDY! It has been wonderful, and I'm sure it will still be great.

And as for me, I'm not sure I'm going to miss the "friendly" confines... Sometimes there was nowhere to escape, if you know what I mean (and SCS racers should know). I'll also be happy with more lighting, though it means I'll probably be able to see my fellow racers better also.


----------



## Ragnar

I will also miss the old place, even if it was hard for me to get into. We had some great races there. I look forward to all of us racing together at Phoenix Raceway. One good thing is that the better lighting should help me be able to see my car. 

Thank You Buddy for providing a place for all of us to race the last two years!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

Slot Car Speedway has officially moved. We are now located in Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies about 2 miles away from our old location. The track is setup but we are still in the process of repainting and re-braiding it. It’s a lot more work than you would think but it will be worth it. The track should be up and running around 08/16 maybe sooner. The 1/24th inventory is available now, so come get what you need. Some of it is still in boxes but we can dig it out quickly. 

For those that have not been to Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies yet they have a 180+ft 1/32nd scale 6 lane track in the front of the store and now have the 153ft 1/24th scale 8 lane track in the back of the store. In addition to 1/24th & 1/32nd cars, parts and tracks they carry models, rockets, paints, RC trucks and other RC supplies. 

Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies 
9715 Beach Blvd
Jacksonville FL 32246
904-642-1112

Hours:
Sunday & Monday – Closed
Tuesday – Friday – 12pm til 8pm
Saturday 10am til 8pm

Race Nights
Wednesday 1/24th 7:30pm GT1’s 
Friday 1/32nd 6:30pm
Saturday	1/24th 7:30pm NASCAR & GTP


----------



## Ragnar

We are all looking forward to getting back to racing on the track, and I Know the track will be in great condition.:thumbsup:

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

We are getting closer - its taking a little longer than we thought to move and resetup but the track should be better than ever. We had a master track builder come in and adjust the track and rout the braid recess. He and Johnny tugged pulled and moved the track to get it perfect. The dead man is now elevated more than it was. The lower bank is now banked instead of just being elevated. The donut is now banked and more up hill. The lead on is more elevated and banked. The track has been sanded and walls have been painted. Weather permiting the primer should be on in a day or so. Then paint and braid. It should be a brand new track. It should be really fast, we are expecting at least a 10th lower times. :woohoo:

See everyone real soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike R

I stopped in the other day at lunch time. Looks like a whole new track and really ought to look great when the paint goes on with the new braid. Can't wait to get back running again on it. Seems like it's been down forever, even though it's only been three weeks or so.

Mike R


----------



## Ragnar

I check out the progress every time I go in the shop, and the track looks better each time. It is going to be a great track!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## BOB LEE 00

SCSHobbies said:


> Slot Car Speedway has officially moved. We are now located in Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies about 2 miles away from our old location. The track is setup but we are still in the process of repainting and re-braiding it. It’s a lot more work than you would think but it will be worth it. The track should be up and running around 08/16 maybe sooner.
> 
> Hey!! what gives??? is it 8/16 2008 or 2009???? whats the latest update??? Is it ready yet, is it ready yet, is it ready yet????
> Whats up fellas!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Mike R

Bob,

I talked to Buddy last night. The track is primed and painted and the next step is striping before they lay the braid. Buddy says hopefully within a week. I know how you feel....I want to race too. Kind of hard running in the state series with no practice track

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I talked to Buddy today and he said it's painted and has to cure another day or so before it can be striped.

Greg Walker (owner of The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL) has volunteered to stripe and braid the track. However, Greg had to order some new parts for his lane striper since they're no longer available at the local paint stores in Daytona. He said he should have them later this week and will come up and stripe the track as soon as he receives them. 

Once it's striped, it has to be sealed and then braided and wired. Thankfully, Greg and his protege Philip have plenty of experience in braiding tracks and should be able to knock that part out pretty quick.

My guess is another week or so.


----------



## Ragnar

We are looking forward to getting back to racing. I hope to see everyone soon running on the 1/24th track.

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The track has been painted and Greg Walker came up and gave the guys a quick lesson in how to stripe a track and Steve (and Buddy) took it from there.

Buddy said he was going to try to put the sealer on Thursday night and start braiding either Friday (9/5) night or Saturday (9/6). I think Greg and Phil are coming up from Holly Hill to help on Saturday.

Then he just has to finish the wiring and she's ready to go.


----------



## Ragnar

Laying the braid begins at 10 Am Saturday morning 9-6 !:thumbsup:

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Wizard Of Iz said:


> The track has been painted and Greg Walker came up and gave the guys a quick lesson in how to stripe a track and Steve (and Buddy) took it from there.
> 
> Buddy said he was going to try to put the sealer on Thursday night and start braiding either Friday (9/5) night or Saturday (9/6). I think Greg and Phil are coming up from Holly Hill to help on Saturday.
> 
> Then he just has to finish the wiring and she's ready to go.


Thanks for the update!! seems like it's taking forever. I hope that the first race is soon, I'm starting to have withdrawals.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I hear the track is about a third or so braided.

Greg Walker and his protege Phil are coming up on Wednesday. Greg has braided a bunch of tracks in his day and should be able to rock n' roll with Philip's help.

I'm predicting power on the track either Friday or early next week.

*My Series* race at Miracle Mile Raceways in Leesburg, FL on Saturday, September 13th.


----------



## Ragnar

I went to the track Wed. afternoon and Austin, and Buddy were busy laying braid. Took some more photos while I was there to document the work that has gone into refurbishing the track. It is looking like we will be back to racing next week.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

The track is back up and running!!!!!!! 

1st race is Tomorrow Saturday 09/20 @ 7:30
NASCAR & GTP

Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies 
9715 Beach Blvd 
Jacksonville FL 32246 
904-642-1112 

Hours: 
Sunday & Monday – Closed 
Tuesday – Friday – 12pm til 8pm 
Saturday 10am til 8pm


----------



## Wingless Wonder

It's been too long since anyone's said this...

RACE NIGHT!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Oops, didnt read this until after the 1st race. I'll try to make an appearance soon. What is the race schedule??? same as usual....


----------



## Mike R

Bob,

Till Austin adds more classes, Saturday night is Nascar 4" and GTP. Tech for Nascar is at 7:30. Wednesday night is GT-1. Same chassis and motor as Nascar (unsealed Chinese 16D). Tech is at 7:30.

Hope you can make it tonight..

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Erik wrote down the race results from Saturday but must not have had time to post them yet. 

GT1 Race tonight. Tech is open at 7:30 closed @ 7:45. :thumbsup:

Race night :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BOB LEE 00

So somebody tell me, how is racing on the new surface at the new location??? any comments?? ( I might regret this)


----------



## Mike R

The surface is very good. With all the turns being banked now to me, the track is faster. Last night in GT-1 some of use were running 4.55's and I know one car went into the 4.448's under race conditions. It doesn't drive the same as before and some of the guys who were used to the way it drove over at the other location are having problems. To me though it drives better, is much smoother, and if you have a good handling car with not a lot of slop in the setup you won't have any problems. You'll need at least one .015 teflon shim between the guide flag and the nose of the chassis. Some are running two, I only run one.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I think it's faster. Wednesday (9/24) was the first time I ran on the new surface. The combination of WFT's excellent work on the power supplies, fresh braid, a smoother surface, and a re-set track all work together to make the track faster. And as we all adjust to the new nuances the times will continue to drop a bit.

In a nutshell .....

If your car was good before --- it will be good or really good now.

If your car was bad before --- it will wreck faster.

I had not touched my GT1 car since its last race at Slot Car Speedway where it had problems in the doughnut and was pretty good everywhere else. Now, at Phoenix Raceway it's good *in* the doughnut but had some issues *getting into* the doughnut. After a few wrecks, it had issues a lot of places which is why I dropped out after a few four heats. Nothing a strip-down, straightening, and build-up won't cure.

The braid is recessed a little more than it was before (should eliminate a lot of the loose braid issues) so I added a .015 guide spacer and am pretty happy with the chassis clearance.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, September 20, 2008*

*Amateur NASCAR 4.8 Breakout*

1. Doug 179
2. J.P. 177
3. Rick 170
4. Pinkie 164
5. June Bug 154


*Amateur NASCAR No Breakout*

1. Buddy 183/12
2. J.T. 183/2
3. Mike 178
4. Erik 162
5. Johnny B. 162
6. Stuart 50 (DNF)


*GTP*

1. Buddy 204/15
2. J.T. 204/14
3. Mike 195
4. J.P. 190
5. Austin 155
6. Johnny B. 109


Printer wasn't hooked up yet so I didn't get the fastest laps, sorry.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

My thoughts on the track...

I like it, a lot. It's fast and smooth, but it is different. One of the things I've learned is it's even harder to do red and white flat-out through the turn out of the banking, so I've had to adjust how I drive them. Overall I like it, even though I haven't really been able to put in as much time as I'd like on it.

My impressions of it have been slightly skewed by my cars... Last Saturday I was messy on the track because of no prior experience. This week I had such joyous fun as a wheel slipping off unexpectedly heading into the banking (WHAM!) with my NASCAR, and my GTP car had lost the solder joint on a bushing which gave it some wheel-hop problems. Figuring out the right ride height is also a bit tricky. My GTP seems to be a touch too high at 0.20, but my NASCAR is still scraping its front wings all the way across at 0.25. And there's more fun with the braid when people totally flatten your braid (like they did with my GTP car at one point) and then your car won't pick up power right.

Like I said, though, overall I really like it, and I think it will make the racing more enjoyable. We just need to get used to it.


----------



## Ragnar

Yes they did a great job on the track, it's too bad that you have chosen not to be there anymore. 
Erik if you read this I hope you find whatever it is that you are looking for. 
You are going to miss a lot of good racing, and being with friends. But if you must leave us I wish you good luck!

Your Dad
Tom


----------



## SCSHobbies

We had a light turnout last night for the GT1 race but it was fun. 

I forgot the actual results but i think i remember them.

1. JT
2. Buddy
3. Mike ** had fastest lap 4.609
4. JP
5. Johnny
6. Stuart
7. Bill
8. Austin


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------

